# الاقسام المريخية > منتدى اندراوس ايداهور للاعبي المريخ >  >  تداعيات وفاة اللاعب ((اندراوس ايداهور ))السبت 06-03-2010م

## تينا

*:blb6::584::584:
ورونا الحاصل شنو الحاصل شنو الحاصل شنو:6ma6::6ma6::6ma6::6ma6::6ma6:
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*يا looly
ياخي انت فاتح البوست ده 
ورينا الحاصل شنو
*

----------


## kramahmad

*طمنونا ياعالم
                        	*

----------


## حمادة

*يا لطيف يا رب
*

----------


## africanu

*:enfjaar::enfjaar::nrfza::nrfza:
                        	*

----------


## حمادة

*الحاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااصل شنووووووووووووووو؟
*

----------


## majdi

*ربنا يستر ربنا يستر
                        	*

----------


## مرهف

*لا اله الا الله 
حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل 
حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل 
حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل 
اللهم اغفر لايداهور وارحمه 
وتجاوز عنه 
حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل 
حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل 
حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل
...
*

----------


## africanu

*ياناس ياعالم !!!!!!!!!!!!!!
*

----------


## farandakas

*الان فى قناة النيل الازرق ايراد وفاة ايداهور 
لا حولة ولا قوة الا بالله
لطفك يااااااارب
                        	*

----------


## najma

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرهف
					

لا اله الا الله 
حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل 
حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل 
حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل 
اللهم اغفر لايداهور وارحمه 
وتجاوز عنه 
حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل 
حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل 
حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل
...



 معقوووووووووووووووووووووووووووول
                        	*

----------


## acba77

*يا لطيف يا الله
                        	*

----------


## najma

*الكلاااام دا أكييييييييييييييييد
                        	*

----------


## majdi

*الحمدالله
ربنا صبرنا على بلاءنا 
اللهم لا نسالك رد القضاء ولاكن نسال اللطف فيه 
يارب
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*انا لله وانا اليه راجعون
حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل
ربي اجيرنا في مصيبتنا
*

----------


## بكري الخواض

*ان لله وان اليه راجعون
                        	*

----------


## محي الدين طه أحمد

*لا حوله ولا قوة الا بالله
أنا لله وأنا إليه راجعون 

*

----------


## محي الدين طه أحمد

*أنا لله وأنا اليه راجعون
حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل 

*

----------


## عنج العجب

*اشهد ان لا اله الا الله  واشهد ان محمدا رسول الله   انا لله وانا اليه راجعون
                        	*

----------


## الشائب

*لا حول ولاقوة الا بالله .... هل وضحت اسباب الوفاة؟
                        	*

----------


## تينا

*ماديرين مادايرين مادايرين
                        	*

----------


## ود فيرجينيا

*انــــــــــــــــــــا لله وانا اليه راجعون ...
*

----------


## الاحمر الزنجي

*لا حول ولا قوه الا بالله .أنا لله وأنا اليه راجعون . المهم اغفر  له . 
وداعا الضباح وداعا 
لا حول الله
                        	*

----------


## ودالعقيد

*انا لله وانا اليه راجعون  .صدق الله العظيم..... انعى لكم اخوتى وفاة المحترف النيجيرى ايداهور  وذلك اثناء مبارة  المريخ وفريق الامل
                        	*

----------


## ود فيرجينيا

*ودااااااااااااااااااااااعا حزينا ايداهورملك الهجوم ....
*

----------


## احمد جبريل

*لا آله الا الله لا آلاه الا الله   لا اله الا الله
 ولا حول ولاقوة الا بالله وانا لله وانا اليه
              راجعون
*

----------


## حمادة

*سكتة قلبية تؤدي لوفاة إيداهور
*

----------


## محي الدين طه أحمد

*حسبي الله  ونعم الوكيل 
*

----------


## acba77

*انا لله وانا اليه راجعون
                        	*

----------


## ابو راما

*انا لله وانا اليه راجعون
                        	*

----------


## الصفوى

*وفاة ايداهور     لان اتحاد الفشل العام لا يعاقب البلطجيه ولا يحمى اللاعبين مات ايداهور حسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل
*

----------


## abuethar

*  لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله 
 توفي قبل قليل لاعب المريخ المحترف النيجيري 
 أندروس ايداهور 
 إثر سكتة قلبية 
 بعد احتكاك مع احد لاعبي فريق الامل في مباراة فريقه الدورية مساء اليوم 6-2-2010

 لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله


 لجموع اهالي قبيلة المريخ ولكل الرياضيين في السودان بأصدق آيات التعازي في وفاة اللاعب 
 إيداهور
 وإنا لله وإنا اليه راجعون
 

*

----------


## abuethar

*

انا لله وانا اليه راجعون
                        	*

----------


## abuethar

*لن ننساك يا ايداهور



*

----------


## ودالتوم

*لقد كان لاعب مهذب ومخلص وبصراحة خلاص مسخت علينا الكورة ولكن هو امر اللة وانا للة وانا الية راجعون
                        	*

----------


## محمدطيب

*حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل
                        	*

----------


## abuethar

*
*

----------


## Mr.Kdrook

*انا لله وانا الية راجعون
لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله العلي العظيم

*

----------


## سليمان محمد أدم

*توشح ياقلبي بالسواد أزرفي ياعيوني الدموع لقد فارقك من أفرحك مدي الايام
 فارق روحه وهو يتوشح بشعارك الجميل 
أنا لله وأنا اليه راجعون
                        	*

----------


## az3d

*انا لله وانا اليه راجعون
لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله
                        	*

----------


## farandakas

*عشت فينا فدائيا ومت فدائيا
كنتا فريقا 
احببنا فيك غيرتك على الفريق 
احببنا فيك حماسك الدافق
احببنا فيك حبك للمريخ
                        	*

----------


## Almothanna

*يا مرهف ياأخوي الناس تهدأ كيف ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
الموضوع دا لو ما المجلس إتعامل معه بي حصافة ح يموت ويشبع موووووت . زي كل المواضيع التي تدين الإتحاد (ماتت وإندثرت آثارها ) . :ANSmile05:
أنا من هنا أطالب مجلس إدارة نادي المريخ بإستجلاب خبراء في الطب الشرعي لتوضيح أسباب الوفاة . وياريت تكون جهة معترف بها عالميا :  WHO ، أطباء بلا حدود ، أو أي مؤسسه عالميه معترف بيها . :busted_cop:
الكلام دا ما تشكيك في كفاءة الطب السوداني ، لكن الأمور في السودان تتم بدون حيادية وبكثيــــــــــــــــــــر من الترضيات . :z3lan1:
*

----------


## تينا

*عندي وجع قلب من الحصل اكتر من كده ماقادره دموعي تسبق الاحرف
                        	*

----------


## farandakas

*ورد قبل قليل فى تلفزيون السودان جماهير غفيره حول مستشفى ام درمان
وجاء فى الصوره دخول ل وارغو وكلتشى وكاسروكا للمستشفى
انا لله وانا اليه راجعون
                        	*

----------


## تينا

*والله دة الكلام الصاح 
منتظرنك ياوالي لاول مرة اقول بدل الريس الوالي من العلي
يابحر قم حرك تحرك او فعد
                        	*

----------


## مكاوي

*لاحول ولاقوه الا بالله بكيناك بالدمع السخين ياايداهو
*

----------


## تينا

*انا والله شفت المنظر دة وبكيت من الحرقة العساكر الوهم رفضوا اول ايدخلوهم هو لو نافع كان بقي عسكر
                        	*

----------


## تينا

*الزول دة شالوه من الملعب ميت صاح منظره في الاعاده واضح
                        	*

----------


## تينا

*جاني احساس وارغوا من منظر عيونة وشو مابلعب تاني دة محطم
                        	*

----------


## مكاوي

* اعتدوا عليه في كادوقلي ؟؟؟؟ واعتدوا علي مصعب ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ واعتدوا علي حافظ واعتدوا علي النفطي ؟؟؟؟؟ واعتدو ا علي كلتشي واخيرا قتلوك ياايداهو  حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل فيكم يامن تسببتم في كل ذلك 
*

----------


## تينا

*نحن ماقادرين نستوعب الحاصل ننسي اه اه اه اه اه اه اه اه اه اه اه ا ه
                        	*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
وفاة اللاعب اندراوس ايداهو لا شك هي ستكون حديث المجالس للايام القادمة.. ولكن ما أود قوله هنا أن الراحل هو مواطن سوداني ويحمل الجنسية السودانية ومثلما كتب الاخ مرهف أنه يجب علينا التريث حتي تظهر نتيجة التحقيق.. 
الاخ جمال الوالي اتصل فور تأكيد النبأ بزوجة الراحل بدبي ووالده في نجيريا وما زالت الاجراءات في انتظار موافقة اسرة الفقيد والتي يتوقع وصولها غدا".. وعموما" الاخ رئيس النادي قبل قليل كان مع السفير النيجيري في الاستاد
وانشالله ساعات وتنجلي الحقيقة.......

الحقيقة فقط ...
ماذا حدث وانا كنت شهودا" من داخل الاستاد؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
الان فقط الاسعاف سينقل الفقيد الي مشرحة الحرطوم الكبري 

*

----------


## acba77

*اللهم اغفر له وارحمه بقدر ما قدمهو لنا
                        	*

----------


## تينا

*يااحمد الصبر كمل لمتي التنظير دايرين يد تضرب من حديد
                        	*

----------


## تينا

*وينك يابوا العائلة
                        	*

----------


## حمادة

*لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله
*

----------


## مجاهد محمد الهادي

*ياتينا زغردي لقد مات ميتة الابطال عاش يدافع عن المريخ ومات مدافعا عنه
                        	*

----------


## النسر2

* 
وداعاً أيها اضباح

http://&feature=player_embedded#
*

----------


## acba77

*السكوت عن الحق شيطان اخرس
                        	*

----------


## د.اسامه

*كبى الدمعه فوق الدمعتين ياعين بعد ايداهو حابساها الدموع لى مين؟ فارس المستطيل الفرح العاشقين محبوب الزعيم الفى سلوكك زين جلاد الخصوم المافى زيو اتنين عاشق النجمه خاتي الكلمه سيف الهجمه سائل المولى يغشاك بي سحايب الرحمه ويلهمنا الصبر نقدر نقوم ونعدى هذي الازمه
                        	*

----------


## جواندي

*&feature=player_embedded
*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*الاخوة 
في رأيي أنه الان لا داعي للخطابات التحريضية والتي من شأنها رفع درجة الغليان وقد تؤدي الي ما لا يحمد عقباه في ظل التوتر والحزن والحنق والغضب .. لنتريث وننتظر حتي يتم التشريح يوم غد انشالله (بعد موافقة ذويه)
فرجاء أخوتي الصبر والصبر والصبر حتي تتضح الحقيقة
*

----------


## مجاهد محمد الهادي

*مادايرن دوري شداد والفيفا سيوقف النشاط الرياضي في السودان ويريحنا كمان من هذه البلطجة والصعاليق
                        	*

----------


## وداللعوته

*منو البيقدر ينسي الضباح ينسي القاطره البشرية ينسي الهاج ايداهور ينسي ايدو؛؛؛ سنفتقدك ياايداهور يامرعب الحراس ومزلزل كل دفاعات الخصوم
                        	*

----------


## د.اسامه

*كبى الدمعه فوق الدمعتين ياعين
 بعد ايداهو حابساها الدموع لى مين؟
 فارس المستطيل الفرح العاشقين
 محبوب الزعيم الفى سلوكك زين
 جلاد الخصوم المافى زيو اتنين
 عاشق النجمه
 خاتي الكلمه
 سيف الهجمه
 سائل المولى يغشاك بي سحايب الرحمه
 ويلهمنا الصبر نقدر نقوم ونعدى هذي الازمه
                        	*

----------


## acba77

*الرجل الذي مات مناضلا من اجل المريخ
                        	*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

*

----------


## جواندي

*من هاتف الاخ منص
                        	*

----------


## جواندي

*رئيس نادي المريخ الان في بيت للاعبي المريخ
                        	*

----------


## جواندي

*الوالي يوجه جميع اللاعبين للاستقبال زوجة الفقيد ايداهور
                        	*

----------


## تينا

*اه ومعدين الحاصل شنو؟؟؟؟؟؟
تبتب عليهم !!!!!
                        	*

----------


## جواندي

*سيكون هنالك مآتم للفقيد بدار النادي بعد غداً
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*عندما تبكيك الصفوة يا ايداهور
تنصهر الحجار .. تغب الأرض ماءها فيغور عن وجهها
يقصر النهار.. 
والشمس تسرع باحتضارها.. ساعة المغيب 
عندما تبكيك الصفوة يصبح الليل مخيفاً 
تتباطأ الساعات يختلط الأبيض والأسود.. 
يذوب الصوان وتتقيح الجراح.. 
من تحت دموعهم يتفتح البنفسج ويذبل الأقحوان
فيعربش العوسج الحزين على القلوب.. 

عندما تبكيك الصفوة تتنافر الأصابع في اليدين
يشيب من وهن حتى الرضيع.. 
عندما تبكيك الصفوة يصبح صوت النساء بلا رنين.. 
حتى العويل يصير لاشيء 
إن علت زمجرة وارتد الصدى زئيراً ..

بكاء الصفوة.. يعني ثمة مكروه عظيم.. 
مصيبة لن تطيل فوصولها بات قريباً . 
أدمعهم من نار تجعل الزهر ينتحر.. فلا يأتي الربيع .. 
والظلام يخيم ويشتد النحيب فتصير العيون شرسة..
وتتشقق الشفاه وتزداد الأيدي خشونة..
يصبح الفجر احتراق أحلام.. 
والغروب اشتعالاً ولهيباً حتى الحديد من ثورتهم يتحول رماداً.. 

عندما تبكي الصفوة .. 
فإن مياه إعصار تتجمع 
ان سيولاً ستفيض فالكرامة انقلبت تحت الأدمع الى غضب.. 
والحب صراع وعاصفة ستغير وجه الأرض تحت أقدامهم

نبكيك بدمع من دم لونه لون شعار المريخ
رحمتك ربي 
رحمتك ربي
*

----------


## فبراير

*ظلت ادارة المريخ مكتوفة الايدي في كل مايحدث تجاه الفريق في الاعوام السابقه من ذل وهوان مابعده هوان
وظل الجمهور صابر حتى اصبح خنوع ومستسلم لكل مايحدث .
اذا ظن الجميع ان الصفوة هي الخنوع والسكوت فالتذهب الصفوة الي الجحيم وليذهب كل ماهو صفوي الي الجحيم .
ماذا تنتظر ادارة المريخ بعد قتل لاعبها وهدافها وافضل محترف سلوكا وانضباط اما آن لها ان تسمع صوتها لهذا الاتحاد الفاشل الذي لم ولن يستطيع حماية نفسه نهايك عن حماية اللاعبين 
اذا كانت ادارة المريخ غير قادرة فالتذهب الي ماهو ابعد من الجحيم غير مأسوف عليها .
نتمنى ان ينسحب الفريق من الدوري الممتاذ حتى يعي القائمين على امر الكرة ان المريخ هو التاريخ .
ايداهور فقد كبير وجرح لن يندمل ابدا ووصمة عار في جبين الاتحاد ودمه في رقبة الادارة المتهالكة 
*

----------


## مجاهد محمد الهادي

*العار العار ياشداد العار العار ياسودان نعم شداد عار على السودان
                        	*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*هذا هو القرار المتوقع ولكن بعد استقبال ذوي الفقيد واكتمال التشريح وظهور نتيجة التحقيق.. أي قرار بالانسحاب الان وفي ظل هذه الظروف سيعتبر استباقا" للاحداث وتسرعا".. لننتظر غدا" وبعدها سنري ما سيقرره مجلس الادارة بعد ظهور نتيجة التشريح
                        	*

----------


## رشيدي

*تمت التصفيه الجسديه لايداهور وماهو رد فعل الشرطه لانه ضرب بدون كره يعنى لاعب الامل قصد اعاقت الاعب ووجه له ضربه فى مكان مميت مؤخرة الحجاب الحاجز(فم المعده)ولابد من القصاص ونودعك يا ايداهور بقلب ينزف الما وحسره لفقدك وانك فى قلوبنا شغلت حيز لايونسى (الجوارح):n2fhdgh5sw2zfc5vn9k
                        	*

----------


## acba77

*انا لله وانا اليه راجعون
                        	*

----------


## جواندي

*قريش تم نقل الجثمان من مشرحة امدرمان الي مشرحة الخرطوم
                        	*

----------


## جواندي

*فريش : حضور السفر النجيري لمشرحة الخرطوم 
والسلطات الامنية ترفض دخله للمشرحة</b></i>
                        	*

----------


## جواندي

*الوالي يآمر بتسريح جميع اللاعبين</b></i>
                        	*

----------


## كشه الدولى

*الحمد لله على ما اعطى والحمدلله على ماأخذ
والله لم استوعب الحاصل ولن استوعب
غيب الموت اليوم افضل مهاجم للمريخ
وبغيابه سيترك جرحا غائرا لو لن ننسحب
لن نجنى شيئا من البطوله لفقدانه وعشعشته فى 
دواخل زملائه وجمهوره 
لك الله يامريخ يتربص بك المتربصون
لك الله يامريخ ولن تكتمل لك فرحه 
لك الله ايها الجمهور الصابر الصامد وانت
تفقد اليوم عزيزا وغاليا ربنا يتولاه برحمته

ارجوا عدم الاستعجال فى اتخاذ القرار يجب
التروى حتى لانفقد كل شئ او حتى لانظلم احدا
الهدوء ماحدث حدث وهو مسطر ومكتوب


*

----------


## جواندي

*السلطات الامنية تقول لا تشريح الا بعد وصول زوجة اللاعب</b></i>
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
                        	*

----------


## acba77

*الشجن المؤلم يعتصر دواخلنا ونحن نقول وداعا ايداهور لقد عشت بيننا  لاعبا خلوقا ورمزا للاخلاص
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*انا لله وانا اليه راجعون
*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*المشرف أبو ملك من منتدي الهلال

تتقدم ادارة وأعضاء منتدى الهلال الالكتروني بخالص التعازي لمجلس ادارة  نادي المريخ والمحبين واللاعبين وأعضاء المنتديات المريخية في وفاة لاعب الفريق  اندراوس ايداهور.


عوض مجذوب عبدالماجد
لا يا اتحاد,,ولا يا اعلام,,وعيب يا مسؤلين


نتفق  في ان الحياة لا تتوقف بفقد احد لانها إرادة الله وكل من عليها فان

تحسرت  حقيقة وكلنا تابع ذلك المشهد المفزع من داخل استاد المريخ لحظة 
اعلان رحيل لاعب  المريخ ايداهور ولتلك الحالة التي اصابت الجميع واذا باعضاء
القناة الفضائية  السودانية الناقلة لاحداث المباراة لم يكلفوا انفسهم جهد مشقة ان
يتم التوثق من  الخبر ولو تلفونياً ليواصلوا بشكل قبيح تحليل مباراة كانت كل الدلائل
تشير الى  ان مكروهاً قد حدث ويجب التوضيح لمتابعي القناة كحرصهم على ربط  المشاهدين
بمجريات المباراة

حزنت للغاية والاستديو التحليلي يستمر لاكثر  من 20دقيقة وبعدها يتم الاعتذار بأن الصورة
لم تأتي من المصدر في حين ان الوقت  اكثر من كاف حتى ليتحرك احد من داخل مباني التلفزيون
للافادة بحقيقة  الحاصل

لا ..... يا تلفزيون السودان

الشئ  الثاني الذي اثار حفيظتي هو اننا وبحمد الله نعيش في زمان تكاد اوفر ما تكون فيه  وسائل الاتصال وللاسف الشديد وبرغم تلك الوفرة الا ان الله لم يمن على احد من  مسئولي الكرةفي بلادي ان يهاتف من هم في الجانب الاخربمدينة ود مدني ... فالراحل  لاعب في الدوري السوداني الممتاز وزميل لبقية اللاعبين في الاندية المختلفة  بالممتاز فماذا كان يضير لو تم الغاء كل الفعاليات التابعة لاتحاد كرة القدم في تلك  اللحظة واعادة برمجتها لاحقاً

عيب .... يا مسئولين  



هلاليتنا لن تنسينا آدميتنا ورحيل اللاعب  خلف فينا غُصة عظيمة *

*

----------


## مهودا

*حقا رجل محترم جدا جدا وسوداني اصيل قبل ان يكون رياضي
*

----------


## مريخي صعب

*اصدر قبل لحظات مجلس ادارة المريخ
بيان ينعي فيه لاعبه النيجيري
اندراوس ايداهور 
ويعد بموالاة اسرته الصغيره كل عنايه 
ويطالب فيه جماهير المريخ بالتريث حتي تتضح الحقائق
وتنجلي الامور

ممهور بتوقيع محمد جعفر قريش
سكرتير نادي المريخ
بامر مجلس الادارة

تم اذاعة البيان قبل قليل علي قناة النيل الازرق

*

----------


## كشه الدولى

*هذا حال الكثيرين منهم 
قد وصلتنى الكثير من التلفونات
تعزى فى الفقد الجلل 
ربنا يتقبله قبولا حسنا

ولو كان فى الموت شماته فعلى الدنيا السلام

*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*جماهير المريخ تصب جام غضبها علي الامل
محمدالغالي

 طالب منتديي جماهير المريخ بالقصاص من لاعب الامل  صبري عبدالله وكأنه كان متعمدا لزهق روح ايداهور .. وطالبو مجلس ادارتهم باستجلاب  طاقم تشريح اجنبي لتشريح الجثمان .. وطالبو السفاره النيجيريه بالتدخل لعدم طمث  الحقائق ..

نعم نحن ضد طمث الحقائق وضد اللعب الغير قانوني ولكن هلا حكمتم  العقول وراجعتم المشهد .. هل يعقل ان يقوم اللاعب بالضرب بقصد الايذاء وازهاق الروح  ؟؟

بعد الاصابه مباشره افاد 3 من كتاب جماهير المريخ بان اللاعب لم يحتك معه  احد وانه شعر بتوعك وسقط ..

ولكن بعد مضي ساعه حذفت الروايه والبست ثوب لاعب  الامل ..

اذا كان لاعب الامل مخطئ يجب عقابه العقاب المناسب من قبل اتحاد  الكره .. ولكنه ان كان غير ذلك فيجب عدم الباس الباطل حقا .. 

محمدالغالي

نتأسي ونتأسف لوفاة اللاعب  والتي حزت في نفوس اهل الرياضه .. ولكننا ضد استغلال الحادثه لمرامي اخري ..


حتي لاعبي المريخ كانو  قريبين من اللاعب ولم يحتجو بانه تمت عرقلته


Abu Ritagاذا كان مجلس المريخ مطلع  ليهو بيان بقول ليهو (حتي تجري العدالة مجراها)

عدالة شنو  ماعارق
 
 ناس العربية جايبين  اللاعب توفي نتيجة لضربه بدون كرة من لاعب فريق الامل 


يا ناس اتقوا  الله
 


محمد الغالي
شوفو لعيبة المريخ اللي كانو جنب ايداهور ومدافع الامل

تاج السر محمد عبدالسلام

  انا يتخيل حتي ناس العلاج  ليس لديهم الخبرة ثم اين طبيب المريخ لماذا لم يدخل 

الملعب بسرعة وخصوصا كل  اللاعبين جوار اللاعب طالبوا بتدخل الجهاز الطبي 

الكل تعاطف مع المريخ في  هلاك اللاعب فلماذا يحملون لاعب الامل المسئولية 

ولماذا يريدوا ان يفقدوا  الرياضة لمعانيها واين الاخلاق السودانية فلمصلحة من 

يريدون ان تصبح  ملاعبنا ساحة للحرب وشعار الرياضة هو التسامح والاخاء والمحبة

وهل هنالك  بعزبز علي الله والكل سوف يموت وتتعدد الاسباب


مصطفي المحسي
انا لله وانا اليه راجعون

من الفديو واضح ان اللاعب ايداهور  كانى يعانى من شئ
ولو لاحظتم انه كان واضع يديه فى ركبو قبل ان يتحرك
وما فى  اى اعتداء من لاعب الامل عليه فى الفديو

وحقيقة ايداهور فقد  للرياضة
وتعازينا للمريخاب 


اذا كان اللاعب تعمد  ضرب ايداهور هل كانت ردة فعلهم ستكون مماثله لما باللقطه ؟؟

ناصر ود الاحمر

  القصة ماتشفي ولا استغلال  موقف
ولانريد ان نتحدث عن متوفي ولكن
يجب ان تكون هنالك حقائق معلنة حتى نعرف  سبب الوفاة
هل توقف قلبه بسبب ما وما الداعي نريد حقائق كاملة 
وعلى مجلس  المريخ والطبيب ان يكون صريح وواضح
لنضمن سلامة اللاعبين الاخرين


عشان اكون واضح اكثر 
ربما هنالك جرعه  زائدة 
او شئ كهذا في النهاية هي ارادة الله 
ولكن نريد الحقائق كاملة 

*

----------


## كشه الدولى

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخي صعب
					



ويعد بموالاة اسرته الصغيره كل عنايه 
ويطالب فيه جماهير المريخ بالتريث حتي تتضح الحقائق
وتنجلي الامور







لو لم يفعل ذلك تجاه اسرته الصغيره
لما كان المريخ فهم روح الانسانيه

وفعلا مطلوب التريث حتى تنجلى الحقائق
التريث التريث

نبكيك دما يا ايدوا

*

----------


## جواندي

*لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله ..</b></i>
                        	*

----------


## احمد جبريل

*افيدونا اول باول
                                بنتيجة التشريح ياجماعه
*

----------


## africanu

*ياجلفوط ايداهور توفي
عيب تقول هلك
*

----------


## تينا

*خلاص نفد الصبر وخلاص الحلو راح وخلاص ثوب الفهم الراقي كمل
                        	*

----------


## acba77

*اللهم ادينا الصبر في فقيدنا الجلل
                        	*

----------


## acba77

*نتئجة التشريح اهم شي حتي نعلم سبب الوفاة
                        	*

----------


## تينا

*ده مجنون ده
والله حرام الكلام دة
اذهب الله لاجاب باقيك
                        	*

----------


## احمد جبريل

*عين العقل لكن مين
                                  البيسمع
*

----------


## acba77

*لاحوله ولا قوة إلا بالله
                        	*

----------


## مريخي صعب

*هناك حديث عن وفاة ايداهور بالزبحة الصدرية .. عموماً سوف ننتظر نتيجة التشريح ونسأل الله أن يجبنا الفتن ما ظهر منها وما بطن ... هناك ايضاً حديث عن ايداهور اعلن اسلامه في صيف 2009م نسأل الله لهُ الرحمة إن كان مسلماً ... وتعازينا الحارة لأسرته وزوجته ولجمهورنا المكلوم .... إنا لله وإنا اليه راجعون ....
*

----------


## acba77

*لاحوله ولا قوة إلا بالله
                        	*

----------


## كشه الدولى

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة africanu
					

ياجلفوط ايداهور توفي
عيب تقول هلك



الحبيب ان كان مسلما فتوفى وان كان
غير مسلما فهلك 
وسألنا وتمنيناه مسلما حتى يترحم عليه الملايين
واسى على الطبيعه مطير شكله فى هلك دى 
عشان كدى البعرف حاجه عنوا يفيدنا

*

----------


## كشه الدولى

*نبكيك دماً حبيبنا ايداهور

*

----------


## الصفوى

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة almothanna
					

يا مرهف ياأخوي الناس تهدأ كيف ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
الموضوع دا لو ما المجلس إتعامل معه بي حصافة ح يموت ويشبع موووووت . زي كل المواضيع التي تدين الإتحاد (ماتت وإندثرت آثارها ) . :ansmile05:
أنا من هنا أطالب مجلس إدارة نادي المريخ بإستجلاب خبراء في الطب الشرعي لتوضيح أسباب الوفاة . وياريت تكون جهة معترف بها عالميا :  who ، أطباء بلا حدود ، أو أي مؤسسه عالميه معترف بيها . :busted_cop:
الكلام دا ما تشكيك في كفاءة الطب السوداني ، لكن الأمور في السودان تتم بدون حيادية وبكثيــــــــــــــــــــر من الترضيات . :z3lan1:



لاخير فينا ان لم نثبت حق ايداهو والمريح...
طفح الكيل
*

----------


## acba77

*كلام منطقي جدا
                        	*

----------


## كشه الدولى

*ربنا يتقبله ويتولاه برحمته
فاجعه والله

*

----------


## farandakas

*اعادا صدى الملاعب اللقطه بصوره اوضح من تلفزيون السودان مع تأكدات المزيعه ل وفاة اللاعب طبيعيه
ولكن مع التركيز يتضح ليك يد لاعب الامل تتجه ناحية ايداهو
واذا ركزتا اكتر بتلاحظ
والله اعلم
                        	*

----------


## كشه الدولى

*الحصل شنو؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
ليس فى الفيديوا شئ يجرم احد حتى تم حزفه

كالعاده كمريخاب لانزور ولانكذب ولانسعى لأيذاء احد
ودائما مفترى علينا ومزورين ضدنا ويسعون لأيزاءنا
عشان كدى ماتتعلموا على كبركم
                        	*

----------


## ابو شهد

*اولاً انا لله وانا له راجعون تقف الكلمات عاجزة عن المشهد  الحزين الذي شاهدناه اليوم الموضوع لايحتاج الي  اي لجان طبية الضربة بالكوع اتت في صدر ايداهور وكتمت نفسه حتي بلع لسانه وادت الي وفاته وهذا الموضوع لايحتاج الي اي جهد لتثبيته ولتكن الخطوة هي الآن بعد موته يجب ان يكون الرد سريعاً وكلنا شاهدنا ان الضربة تمت من غير كرة مشتركة التعمد كان واضح من اللاعب رقم 14 في فريق الامل عطبرة والله علي ماقوله شهيد
                        	*

----------


## كشه الدولى

*لكم تمنيتها طبيعيه حتى لانفقد كل شئ
حتى لاتصبح بلدنا غابه وحتى لاتفقد
الرياضه رونقها وحتى لايصبح المريخ كغيره
نريده متميزا فى كل شئ


رحمك الله يا ايداهور
واتمنى ان تكون مسلماً

*

----------


## تينا

*ايد اللعب كانت وين بعد مايدهور اتحرك 
؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
                        	*

----------


## الصفوى

*آآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآه لوآآه تفيد مجروح
*

----------


## ابو شهد

*ماذكر من ان اللاعب مات موته طبيعية غير صحيح علي الاطلاق اللاعب رقم 14 هو خصمكم ياجماهير المريخ وعند انتشار الخبر وسط اللعيبة انهار وسقط علي الارض وهذا ماركزت فية من قوة ملاحظة حباني بها الله
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*لم يبقي في العيون دموع
                        	*

----------


## الصفوى

*حسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل
*

----------


## تينا

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة كشه الدولى
					

لكم تمنيتها طبيعيه حتى لانفقد كل شئ
حتى لاتصبح بلدنا غابه وحتى لاتفقد
الرياضه رونقها وحتى لايصبح المريخ كغيره
نريده متميزا فى كل شئ:dn2:




ياخي عمر المريخ ماكان متميز ولو حصل ذلك سوف تكون القيامة قامت
                        	*

----------


## ابو شهد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابو شهد
					

ماذكر من ان اللاعب مات موته طبيعية غير صحيح علي الاطلاق اللاعب رقم 14 هو خصمكم ياجماهير المريخ وعند انتشار الخبر وسط اللعيبة انهار وسقط علي الارض وهذا ماركزت فية من قوة ملاحظة حباني بها الله



ياشباب ماكتبه لااجده في المنبر لابد من وضع توضيحي للحقيقة والتاريخ
                        	*

----------


## تينا

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة farandakas
					

اعادا صدى الملاعب اللقطه بصوره اوضح من تلفزيون السودان مع تأكدات المزيعه ل وفاة اللاعب طبيعيه
ولكن مع التركيز يتضح ليك يد لاعب الامل تتجه ناحية ايداهو
واذا ركزتا اكتر بتلاحظ
والله اعلم



دي الحقيقة اتمعنوا جيداً !!!!!!!
                        	*

----------


## كشه الدولى

*حسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل
رحماك يالله


*

----------


## الصفوى

*اسكت سكت حسك
*

----------


## ابو شهد

*الموت علينا حق ولكن تقف الكلمات عاجزة عن التعبير عن المشهد الحزين الذي رايناه اليوم ولكن اخوتي في المنبر تم الاعتداء علي ايداهور بواسطة اللاعب رقم 14 بضربة قوية جداً بالكوع اتت في صدر ايداهور وكتمت نفسه وبلع لسانه وتوفي والموضوع لايحتاج الي اي لجان طبية تثبت ذلك
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة تينا
					

ياخي عمر المريخ ماكان متميز ولو حصل ذلك سوف تكون القيامة قامت



:hhheeeart4::hhheeeart4::hhheeeart4::hhheeeart4::h  hheeeart4::hhheeeart4::hhheeeart4:
                        	*

----------


## كشه الدولى

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة تينا
					

دي الحقيقة اتمعنوا جيداً !!!!!!!



اخى /تى 
لاتظلمين احدا فالسكته القلبيه 
لاتحتاج الى سبب وموت الفجأه من 
علامات الساعه وما اكثره فى زماننا
وحتى لانقع فى المحظور نقول الله وحده يعلم
حتى تتضح الحقائق بعدها نصدر حكما 
لاتنفعلوا ولا تجعلوا الشيطان دليلكم


واعيب عليك قولك بأن المريخ لم يكن متميزا!!!!!!!1

*

----------


## ابو شهد

*ياايهاب الرجاء هاتفني
                        	*

----------


## كشه الدولى

*رقم 14 ده المحترف النيجيرى السنوسى
كما اذكر لا غيره 
لكن اتمنى من الجميع عدم اصدار الاحكام
والتصريح والزج فنحن محاسبون بما نقول 
غدا تبان الحقائق وعلى ضوءها نصدر احكامنا
ربنا يتقبلك يا ايداهور

*

----------


## كشة حموري

*ايداهور ذلكم الفتى الابنوسي الخلوق...الذي لم يألو جهدا في سبيل رفعة المريخ...يجري بكل قوة يضرب يقوم لا يكل لا يمل من السعي لنصرة المريخ...له عنفوان وغيرة نحسده عليها ..لو وزع ربعها على لاعبي المريخ لما استطاع احد هزيمتهم....ذهب وهو ينافح ويقاتل من اجل نصر المريخ وكان القدر يسطر تاريخه التليد بالمريخ ان يودع المريخ مرتديا شعار المريخ في قلب معركة مريخية ينافح فيه لرفعة المريخ....اراد القدر ان يودعنا اداهور و الى الابد بأجمل هدف ...هدفه في سان جورج تحفة فنية تحكي ملكات هذا الفتى المقاتل...هدف من روعته أصبح هدية وداعه لجمهور المريخ الذي احبه وصفق له كثيرا لما رأى فيه من روح المريخ....بادل الجمهور حب بحب ...وما ان يحرز هدف الا ويجري لتهنئتهم...لم يحرز هدف ولم يندفع لمحبيه يحييهم...بادلناه الحب لوفائه وغيرته...حتى تخال حين تراه يركض بالملعب ان المريخ ايداهور وايداهور المريخ...قوة جسارة عزيمة لا تلين...قدم لنا باخلاص وتفاني ما وجدناهم عند بني جلدتنا...تراه يلعب يعطيك احساس ان المريخ هو..
ضرب بالدور وافرحنا كثيرا...قدم كل ما يملك من ابداع وفن ولم يبخل علينا ابداً ...انتظرناه في اللحظات الحسوم فلم يخذلنا كان فارساً يظهر في وقته....
وداعا ايداهور....لاتكفي الدموع لوداعك...فمثلك من الوفاء والرجولة والحب والصدق...انهار دموع لا توفيه حقه...وداعاً يا من عطرت سماواتنا بالابداع....وداعا والدمه ينهمر من المآقي...وين تاني الضرب بالدور...وين تاني الضرب بالدور........
*

----------


## welli

*وداعا ايداهور 
وداعا ايها الخلوق
*

----------


## welli

*لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله
*

----------


## andy09

*قصدك شنو انو المريخ عمره ماكان  متميز والقيامه تقوم ولا يتميز
سرييييييييييييييييييييييييييع نحن ناقصينك كمان
                        	*

----------


## عمر حامد مجذوب

*السبب تهاون مجلسنا الموقر المهذب حتى ضياع الحقوق و انا شهدت ما حدث من داخل أرض الملعب و لسه الجاى أكثر إذا إستمرينا فى هذا الدورى فليذهب الدورى للجحيم إذا لم توجد حماية للاعبينا و أنا أعتبر مدرب الأمل شريك في ما حدث و كذلك بعض الصحف الرياضية بشحن لاعبى الأمل ضد المريخ.  
*

----------


## كشه الدولى

*نبكيك دما ايداهور

*

----------


## welli

*لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله 
وداعا ايها الخلوق
*

----------


## welli

*الحمد لله على ما اعطى والحمدلله على ماأخذ
*

----------


## acba77

*وداعا جلاد الشباك
                        	*

----------


## متوكل مصطفى عباس قرشي

*مما لا شك فيه أن نادي المريخ مدرسة تربوية شاملة قبل أن يكون نادي كرة قدم ، لذى يتاعظم الدور الحياتي الذي يقع على عاتقنا كإدارة ومشجعين وأفراد وصفوة نعشق الزعيم أن نحدث إنقلاب يشمل كافة نواحي الحياة الدينية والثقافية والإجتماعية ، ونحن إذ نتطلع لريادة وتقدم ورفعة الشأن الاخلاقي قبل الرياضي بالبلاد وجب علينا أن ندعو من هم بين ظهرانينا او نحبهم أو نرجو الخير فيهم إلى الإسلام لعل فاجعة إيداهور ورحيله القى بظلال هذه المسألة المهمة والمصيرية التي تحتم الحياة الأخروية الدور يتعاظم ياصفوة يجب أن ندعو من بقى من محترفي المريخ الى الإسلام حتى نحقق معاني الزعامة والنادي الراياي الشامل .
*

----------


## كشه الدولى

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة andy09
					

قصدك شنو انو المريخ عمره ماكان  متميز والقيامه تقوم ولا يتميز
سرييييييييييييييييييييييييييع نحن ناقصينك كمان



الحبيب آندى العزيزه تينا مريخابيه اصيله
لكن ما حدث افقدها السيطره على اعصابها
وهى ناغمه على المجلس والاتحاد فى التهاون


*

----------


## متوكل مصطفى عباس قرشي

*لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله
                        	*

----------


## عمر حامد مجذوب

*لقد حضرت المباراة من داخل الإستاد و رأيت ما حدث و أتوقع عدم إستمرارية وورغو و كلتشى و النفطى و سبق أن تحدث النفطى قبل يومين بأنه يتعرض لعنف غير عادى و سباب من لاعبى الفرق التى واجهها , و قد رأينا الحالة النفسية الصعبة للاعبين الثلاثة بعد إعلان الوفاة .
الله يستر و لا نملك إلا أن نقول اللهم لا نسألك رد القضاء و لكن نسألك اللطف فيه.

*

----------


## كشه الدولى

*ربنا يجيب العواقب سليمه
لك الرحمه يا ايداهور



*

----------


## عمادالدين طه

*حسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل
*

----------


## acba77

*لا حوه ولا قوة إلا بالله
                        	*

----------


## manooo

*في القلب تبقى يا إيدا
*

----------


## acba77

*سبحان الله
                        	*

----------


## acba77

*اللهم جيب العواقب سليمه علي ما سيحدث
                        	*

----------


## acba77

*علي ان لاستبق الاحداث لنري حتي تنجلي الرؤيه
                        	*

----------


## alhawii

*لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله فقد جلل لك الله يا مريخ
                        	*

----------


## alhawii

*لن ننساك يا أيداهور
                        	*

----------


## كشه الدولى

*الصبر اخوتى حتى لاتحدث كارثه


*

----------


## اسماعيل

*كلام عقل يا إيهاب , لكل حادث حديث . 
وأتمنى  قرارات قوية لو ثبت أن فقيدنا مات مقتولا ً
                        	*

----------


## اسماعيل

*((رحمك الله يا ايداهور
واتمنى ان تكون مسلماً )) 
يا سلام عليك يا كشة , والله نتمنى أن يكون مسلماً حتى 
نستغفر له ما حيينا , 


*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

* ناس العربية جايبين  اللاعب توفي نتيجة لضربه بدون كرة من لاعب فريق الامل 


يا ناس اتقوا  الله
 


هذا الجاهل لا يعلم بأن مراسل قناة العربية للرياضة في السودان هو خالد عزالدين؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟



ناصر ود الاحمر

  القصة ماتشفي ولا استغلال  موقف
ولانريد ان نتحدث عن متوفي ولكن
يجب ان تكون هنالك حقائق معلنة حتى نعرف  سبب الوفاة
هل توقف قلبه بسبب ما وما الداعي نريد حقائق كاملة 
وعلى مجلس  المريخ والطبيب ان يكون صريح وواضح
لنضمن سلامة اللاعبين الاخرين

عشان اكون واضح اكثر 
ربما هنالك جرعه  زائدة 
او شئ كهذا في النهاية هي ارادة الله 
ولكن نريد الحقائق كاملة


والجاهل ده كمان بدس السم في العسل.. قال ايه؟؟؟ جرعة زائدة قال 
ياناس الراجل مااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  ت ولاقي ربه
وانتو شغالين تشكيك
أعوذ بالله أعوذ بالله أعوذ بالله
 
*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*وفاة اللاعب الخلوق أندراوس ايداهور يجب أن يتبعها كثير من الملفات الساخنة والتي يجب أن تفتح ويجب أن تظل مفتوحة..
نحن ننتظر نتيجة التشريح ونتيجة التحقيق ونري...

قناة الجزيرة هذه القناة المفتري عليها والتى سُحب منها امتياز نقل الدوري السوداني قناة مهنية بدرجة عالية جدا" وموقفهم واااضح من خلال نقل وتلفزة بعض المباريات ومن خلال اصرارهم علي التسع كاميرات كانت الصورة ستكون واااااااااااااااااضحة وضوح الشمس في مباراة الامس.. لان تلفزيون السودان الهزيل وغير المهني علي الاطلاق يعتبر واحدة من أسباب تغييب المعلومة بكاميرتيه الهزيليتين وهما لا تكادان تلحقان الاحداث داخل الملعب ناهيك عن كل الاستاد... ما هذا يا تلفزيون السودان؟؟ ما هذا؟؟ ما هذا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
وما فعلتموه بعد انقطاع النقل وتعللكم بعدم وصول الصورة من المصدر بالجد هي مهزلة ولعبة سخيفة وغير مهضومة؟؟؟ فمتي يفتح الله عليكم بعقلية احترافية وانتم تديرون أخطر جهاز في الدولة؟؟؟؟ ونجحتم بدرجة الامتياز في تشريد كل السودانيين من أمام شاشة فضائيتكم الموقرة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل فيكم.. حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل.. حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل 


*

----------


## الوطن الغالي

*لا حولة و لا قوة إلا بالله
*

----------


## ابو شهد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ehab m. Ali
					

ناس العربية جايبين اللاعب توفي نتيجة لضربه بدون كرة من لاعب فريق الامل 



يا ناس اتقوا الله





هذا الجاهل لا يعلم بأن مراسل قناة العربية للرياضة في السودان هو خالد عزالدين؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟





ناصر ود الاحمر 

القصة ماتشفي ولا استغلال موقف
ولانريد ان نتحدث عن متوفي ولكن
يجب ان تكون هنالك حقائق معلنة حتى نعرف سبب الوفاة
هل توقف قلبه بسبب ما وما الداعي نريد حقائق كاملة 
وعلى مجلس المريخ والطبيب ان يكون صريح وواضح
لنضمن سلامة اللاعبين الاخرين

عشان اكون واضح اكثر 
ربما هنالك جرعه زائدة 
او شئ كهذا في النهاية هي ارادة الله 
ولكن نريد الحقائق كاملة


والجاهل ده كمان بدس السم في العسل.. قال ايه؟؟؟ جرعة زائدة قال 
ياناس الراجل مااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  ت ولاقي ربه
وانتو شغالين تشكيك
أعوذ بالله أعوذ بالله أعوذ بالله



ياشباب ماذكر في العربية هي الحقيقة بعينها تم الاعتداء علي ليداهور بدون كورة بضربة كوع في صدره ادت الي بلع لسانه
                        	*

----------


## احمد عثمان

*انا لله وانا اليه لراجعون
                        	*

----------


## آدم البزعى

*والله تلفزيون رضا لا يمكن ان يتطور اصلا لا رضا نفسه غير متطور
                        	*

----------


## محجوب الخير

*لا حول الله وانا لله وانا اليه راجعون  وانا لفراقك لمحزونون يا ايداهور
                        	*

----------


## عمادالدين القيفى

*الله فى عونالمريخوالصفوة
وانا لله وانا اليه راجعون
                        	*

----------


## محجوب الخير

*ربنا يتقبله قبولا حسنا
                        	*

----------


## احمد الدباسي

*لا اله إلا الله
ولا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله
فاجعه وفقد جلل
ولا نقول الا مايرضي الله
                        	*

----------


## محجوب الخير

*انا لله وانا اليه راجعون
                        	*

----------


## عمادالدين القيفى

*الله يحفظ الوالى
وكل من قلبه علىالمريخ
ويرحم ايداهور
واناللهوانا اليه راجعون
                        	*

----------


## عمادالدين القيفى

*كلنا بشر
مسلم اومسيحى
من لا يحزن ليس بمسلم
                        	*

----------


## محمد ناوا

*ان لله وانا اليه لراجعون
                        	*

----------


## عمادالدين القيفى

*يا جماعة الاسلام احساس وقيم
وقد بكى رسول الله صل الله عليهوسلم
كيف لا نبكى الخلوق ايداهور
سنبكى ونسال الله ان يرحمه
                        	*

----------


## عمر صالح

*...الامور لم تتضح بعد ..  ولا مجال لاى عمليات لوأد الحقيقة .. وحتى تنجلى الامور عليكم بالصبر... وما فى داعى للهجوم على مجلس ادارة الزعيم   ولاعلى الصفوة ..
مجلسنا يتميز  بالوعى   ولا يتعامل بردود الافعال فلا  تستبقوا  الاحداث ...
*

----------


## ابومحمد البركة

*
إنا لله إنا إليه راجعون 
ولا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله   
وداعا يا ايداهور... وداعا

*

----------


## احمد عثمان

*بسم الله والحمد لله
الاخوه الاعزاء
نأمل من المولى عز وجل ان يتقبله 
واتمنى من الاخوه  الرضاء بقضاء
الله وقدره وصفوتكم  تقدر فى هذه المواقف
ولكم ودى
*

----------


## محمدين

*لا حول ولا قوة إلاَّ بالله العلى القدير ... وزر هذه الجرائم فى عنق كل من تسببوا فيها ... العار العار يا مجدى.
                        	*

----------


## اياس على عبد الرحمن على

*اللهم اجرنى فى مصيبتى و ابدلنى خيرا منها......
انا لله و انا اليه راجعون..
انا لله و انا اليه راجعون
انا لله و انا اليه راجعون
انا لله و انا اليه راجعون
انا لله و انا اليه راجعون
انا لله و انا اليه راجعون
انا لله و انا اليه راجعون
انا لله و انا اليه راجعون
انا لله و انا اليه راجعون
انا لله و انا اليه راجعون
انا لله و انا اليه راجعون
انا لله و انا اليه راجعون
انا لله و انا اليه راجعون
انا لله و انا اليه راجعون
نرجوا من الجميع الصبر و ثم الصبر ثم الصبر و التريث ....حتى نعلم النتيجة النهائية لسبب الوفاة....
انا لله و انا اليه راجعون...
                        	*

----------


## ود البقعة

*حسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل
*

----------


## محمد عوض حبشي

*الأخلاق الإصرار الغيرة وحب الشعار الجدية المهارة ,,,,كلها اجتمعت فيك
المصاب جلل
والفقد عظيم 
وإنا لفراقك يا إيدا لمحزونون
                        	*

----------


## kramahmad

*فقد ايداهور لانستطيع ان نعبر عنه بالكلمات
*

----------


## وهبة

*الواحد داير اقول كتير ......وماعارف اقول شنو؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟كمل الكلام ...........تاهت الخطي ضاعت المعاني ..........توقف الدم عند النبض ..ايداهور ....لك التحية والتجلة .والاحترام .....نم بسلام
                        	*

----------


## ود البقعة

*والله يا جماعة ما عارف انا في حلم ولا علم 
بس اقول حسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل
وداعاً ايداهور ولن ننساك ابداً
*

----------


## محجوب الخير

*ووالله فقدناك
                        	*

----------


## احمدحلفا

*حسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل
                        	*

----------


## محجوب الخير

*اللهم اجرنى فى مصيبتى و ابدلنى خيرا منها......
انا لله و انا اليه راجعون..
انا لله و انا اليه راجعون
انا لله و انا اليه راجعون
انا لله و انا اليه راجعون
انا لله و انا اليه راجعون
انا لله و انا اليه راجعون
انا لله و انا اليه راجعون
انا لله و انا اليه راجعون
انا لله و انا اليه راجعون
انا لله و انا اليه راجعون
انا لله و انا اليه راجعون
انا لله و انا اليه راجعون
انا لله و انا اليه راجعون
انا لله و انا اليه راجعون
نرجوا من الجميع الصبر و ثم الصبر ثم الصبر و التريث ....حتى نعلم النتيجة النهائية لسبب الوفاة....
انا لله و انا اليه راجعون...افتقدناك ايها البطل 

*

----------


## ابومحمد البركة

*لاعبي الهلال بعد وصول خبر وفاة ايداهور


 





*

----------


## nona

*ان لله وان اليه راجعون ولاحولة ولاقوة الا بالله
                        	*

----------


## نزار احمد

*لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله 
*

----------


## محمد ناوا

*انا لله وانا اليه لراجعون
                        	*

----------


## صخر

*ان الموت علينا حق ....تتعدد الاسباب والموت واحد......نعم مات ايداهور مات هو يدفع ضريبة المريخ ......
علينا ان نتروا ولاندفع بعواطفنا حتي لانخسر كل شئ ان الحياة لاتتوقف بفقد شخص ......
ان الفقد جلل ليس في ذلك شك وايا كان سبب الوفاء فيجب ان ناخذ الامور بعقلانيه والنظر الي مصلحة المريخ الكيان في اي قرار نتخذه لانريد ان نفقد كل شي بالقرارات المتسرعه وردود الافعال
 زملاء اللاعب يحتاجون فتره طويله حتي يخرجون  الحاله النفسيه السيئه التي هم فيها الان بسبب  اللحظات العصيبه التي عايشوها...وهذا كله كوم وكلتشي وارغو كوم تاني 
اسئله كثيره تطرح نفسها
هل سيواصل النجيرين مشوارهما مع المريخ؟؟؟
وهل اذا واصلا يستطيعا ان يقدما شئيا بعد هذه الفاجعه؟؟؟؟
                        	*

----------


## ودحسن

*انا لله وانا اليه راجعون
اللهم اجرنا في مصيبتنا واخلفنا خيرا منها
                        	*

----------


## محمد ناوا

*مشكور صخر
الارحم الله فقيد الامه المريخيه جمعا
نتمنى ان يستطيع النيجيريان تخطي الازمه والثبات ولكن والله الصدمه قويه جدا لم نستطع نحن تحملها دعك من ابناء جلدته واصدقائه
                        	*

----------


## محجوب الخير

*نعم رحل البطل رحل ايداهور رحل محبوب الجماهير ورحل ورحل منا الى الاخره افتقدناك وبكينا وبكينا حتى جف الدمع منا لفراقك عنا رحلت عنا ونحن نتحسر على ضياع موهبه فذه ملأت الميادين فنا وادبا 
   نعم اننا نؤمن بان الموت حق وداعا ايها النسر النيجيرى بعد ان شتلت لنا الافراح فى كل منزلا بكيناك دما ولا زال الدمع ينساب دون ان نبكى تلك الدموع حزنت عليك وسالت مدرارا ومدرار 
   فقدناك ايها النسر النيجيرى وبفقدك فقدنا حب الانتماء والبسالة والتضحيه لن تنجب الميادين بعدك فنا .كم كنت لنا فرحا وكم كنت لنا انشودة فى شفاه المحرومين ودونكم مباراة سانت جورج الاخيره كم كنت رائع يا جالب الافراح 
    اخيرا نودعك الى دار اخرى ولن ننساك ابدا انت وسام على اعناقننا جيل بعد جيل رحلت عنا وانت تحمى شعارنا وكيف ننساك ايها البطل الجسور 
     كيف ننساك وانت دفعت حياتك ثمنا لنا ولولا الموت حق ولولا لكل اجلا كتاب 
   لمنيت نفسى فداك ولكن ارادة المولى فوق كل شئ 
           استغفر الله لى ولكم وادعو له والحمد لله على مااعطى والحمد لله على ما اخذ

*

----------


## ابومحمد البركة

*يجب على مجلس الادارة ودائرة الكورة تدارك هذا الامر
بالفعل هذه فاجعة صعبة شديد لكن لابد ان نتعامل معها بإحتراف
الموت مصير كل حي الا انه عظة وعبرة لنا جميعاً
اخواني المريخ اليوم يحتاج الينا اكثر
ارجو البعد عن الكتابات العاطفية الهايجة التي لاتفيد بل تهدم
نرجو التروي والهدو حتى تنجلي هذه المصيبة
وربنا يجعلها آخر الاحزان

*

----------


## nona

*تعجز الكلمات ان اصف مدي حزني على الرحيل المفاجي 
والله دموعي رفضت ان تقيف من النزول ليس ادري احبي لهذا اللاعب الخلوق المهذب الذي لم يتمرد يوم او يشتكي او يتزمر 
ام حبي للزعيم الذي يمثل اللاعب الركائز الاساسي 
ام وفاته وهو يرتدي الشعار 
ام الطريقة التى فارق بها هذه الفانية 
ام موته داخل المستطيل الاخضر .
تتسبب الاسباب والموت واحد 
ولا نقول الا مايرضي الله 
انا لله وانا اليه راجعون 
لن ننساك ياضباح     لن ننساك ياضباح 
ولن يضيع حقك  ولن نتهاون حتى تظهر الحقائق
                        	*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

* 

نتمني ان تظهر الحقائق ، ولكن حسب المعلومات التي توفرت لدي ان وفاة اللاعب طبيعية
                        	*

----------


## محجوب الخير

*لا حول الله
                        	*

----------


## محمد ناوا

*لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله
ولكن نريد ان عرف ماذا حدث بالضبط هل تم ضربه فعلا ام انه سقط بفعل سقطه قلبيه كما يقال لا ندري ماذا حدث؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
الله يجازي اللي كان السبب (تلفزيون السودان و..............................)
                        	*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*الله يصبر ويعين .. فقد عظيم للمريخ صراحة كدة 
*

----------


## محجوب الخير

*والله فقدناك
                        	*

----------


## fesal haj musa

*قال عمر بن الخطاب رضي الله عنه لو عثرت بغلة في العراق لسالني عنها الله لما لم تمهد لها الطريق يا عمر 
اكتب ولا اعني حادثة الامس تحديدا لاني لا ادري ان كانت الوفاة طبيعية ام نتيجة اعتداء وهذا لا لايغير في الامر لان الانحياز الفاضح لجهة بعينها دون مراعاة للامانة الملقاة على عاتقهم يحملهم مسوؤليتي كل الدماء التي سالت من قبل وهم يقضون البصر عن كل اعتداء على كل ماهو مريخي .
اين قادة الاتحاد من هذا التوجيه وهم الرعاة وحماية اللاعبين تندرج في مسولياتهم وسوف يسألون امام الله فلقد اغروا الجميع بالاعتداء على لاعبين المريخ تحت انظار الحكام دون معاقبة الحكم او اللاعب اين لجان الاتحاد التي عاقبت عبد الحميد السعودي ومن اعدموا جبرة لما لا ينبروا للحالات التي يمررها الحكام كلهم سيقفون امام الحق عز وجلالحكام والاعبين و لجان التحكيم وادارة الاتحاد لقد راينا علاء الدين يوسف يعتدي على كليتشي و مصعب ولا يسال داخل او خارج الملعب وكذا خليفة يعتدي على سفاري و النفطي في كادوقلي ووارغو وهيثم مصطفى يعتدي باللفظ على العجب وغيرهم و الضوء الاخضر فاتح ز
                        	*

----------


## حارس مرمي

*نعزي أنفسنا وجميع الصفوة بوفاة اللاعب إيداهور .. وربنا يصبرنا ويصبر أسرته وقطعا المريخ لن يتخلي عن أسرته وهو الذي بذل الغالي والنفيس للمريخ ومات في أرض المعركة وفي المفخرة وكل ما نشوف استاد المريخ سوف يظهر لنا ايداهور وسط اللاعبين ( لن ننساك يا إيداهور ) .. وحسب علمي الوفاة طبيعية وقضاء وقدر والناس تصبر
                        	*

----------


## محي الدين طه أحمد

*وتناقلوا الخبر الأليم على عجل  في كل  مكان  (( قُتِل االضباح   ))! شهدوه يترنح   تَدَلَّى رأسه في لمحة بصر ! نهب اللصوص فدائته الثمينة من قلبه ! تركوه  بلا حراك    كالأسطورة السوداء في عيني ضرير ويقول قائل  : -(( كان فدائياً ، لماذا يقتلونه ؟)) وتقول صفوتنا   : كان يهوي الضبح في كل لقاء وكان يهدينا أهداف كالمطر  فبأي ذنب يقتلونه ؟ هل شاهدوه في لقاء الأحباش_كيف طوع الكفر !؟!؟)) ..... ........ ....... وسالت الدمعات من كل العيون كأنها سيلاً منهمر وترحموا... وتفرقوا..... فكما يموت الناس.....مات  البطل  ! وجلست ، أسأله عن الأيدي التي غدرت به لكنه لم يستمع لي ، ..... كان مات ! **** لفلفته  بشعاره   وسحبت جفنيه على عينيه... حتى  لا يرى من قتلوه  كيف غدر الزمن ! وخرجت من باب الرياضة والتسامح  للغل والحسد : يا صفوة ضباحكم مات  قد قتلته أعداء  النجاح على مرئي من البشر ذرفوا عليه دموع  أخوة يوسف  و وتفرَّقوا تركوه في الميدان والدم والضغينة يا صفوة: هذا ايداهو قد مات ! - ماذا ؟ لا.......ايداهو  لا يموت - بالأمس طول الليل كان هنا يزرعن فينا حب الشعار والغيرة والتضحية والفداء! - يا صفوة  بيديّ هاتين احتضنته أسبلت جفنيه على عينيه حتى تدفنوه ! قالوا : كفاك ، اصمت فإنك لست تدري ما تقول ! قلت : الحقيقة ما أقول قالوا : انتظر لم تبق إلا بضع ساعات... ويأتي الخبر؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
*

----------


## محجوب الخير

*لا نقول الا ما يرضى الله  واجمل حاجه الانسحاب
                        	*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*
لا أعتقد ان هناك خطر بالمعني من ناحية المحترفين النيجيريين وغيرهم من المحترفين في المريخ والسودان ككل ، اذا ثبت ان موته كان طبيعيا .. 
اما من ناحية ان اللاعبين بحاجة لوقت لتدارك الامر .. فهذا امر صحيح واتفق معك فيه .
احيي فيك غيرتك علي المريخ .
*

----------


## احمد الدباسي

*لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله
                        	*

----------


## ودحسن

*انا لله وانا اليه راجعون
اللهم اجرنا في مصيبتنا واخلفنا خيرا منها
                        	*

----------


## محمد ناوا

*اخزتي انا لا اوافقكم الراي نحن نعم خسرنا ايداهور احد افضل اللاعبين المحترفين في تاريخ المريخ ولكن هل انسحابنا من الدوري سيعيد ايداهور ام ماذا سنستفيد سننتظر حتى نعلم نتيجة التشريح وان ثبت الاعتداء  فالاجراءات القضائيه عليها ان تاخذ مجراها ولو انها في نهاية الامر ستعتبر قتل خطأ من غير عمد ولكن علينا ان لا نستبق الاحداث
*

----------


## shams-20

*يا اخوانا  لاحظو يد لاعب الامل رقم 2 بعد مايدهور يتحرك وانتو تعرفو الحصل شنو 
انا لله وانا الية راجعون
*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*
مات ايداهو .. فالموت حق علينا كلنا
                        	*

----------


## محمد ناوا

*انا لله وانا اليه لراجعون 
وداعا ايدو وداعا ايدو وداعا ايدو
                        	*

----------


## nona

*والله انا بعد رحيل البطل الضباح مسخت علي الحياة
                        	*

----------


## جعفر بابكر

*الموت حق علي الجميع والمصيبة كبيرة والفقد جلل ولكن نقول انا لله وانا اليه راجعون اللهم لا نسألك رد القضاء ولكن نسألك اللطف فيه
نعم فقدنا ايداهور ان كان عمدا وغيرذلك المطلوب منا نحن جمهور .ادارة. اقطاب كل عاشق للاحمر الوهاج ان نعمل علي اخراج الاعبين من حالة الاحباط التي سوف تتملكهم فترة طويلة جدا وان نبتعد عن العويل والصياح وان نصبر ونصبر اخوتنا الاعبين لانهم الاكثر والاشد تأثرا لانهم اخوانه واقرب اليع منا نحن 
لذا لابد من الصبر وانا لله وانا اليه راجعون                                  
*

----------


## جعفر بابكر

*انا لله وانا اليه راجعون ولاحول ولاقوة الابالله
*

----------


## صخر

*محمد ناوا
ابومحمد
عيساوي 
شاكر علي مروركم ونتمي ان نعدي هذه المحنه باقل الخسائر
                        	*

----------


## محجوب الخير

*والحمد لله على مااعطى والحمد لله على ما اخذ   
              وبكيناك دما 

*

----------


## محجوب الخير

*والحمد لله على مااعطى والحمد لله على ما اخذ 
   نعم مات ايداهور ولن ننساك مدى الدهر 

*

----------


## ابومحمد البركة

*صور توضح لحظات سقوط انداروس ايداهور

*

----------


## Yasser Fareed

*إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون وحسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل
                        	*

----------


## merre'7abe

*انا لله وانا اليه راجعون 
الله يرحمك يا يداهور (الضرب بالدور)
حا توحشنا طلتك في الميدان يا ايدو 
مشيت رحتا خليتنا خلاص؟
لا حولا ولا قوة الا بالله العظيم
*

----------


## أبو وفاء

*إن لله وإنا أليه راجعون
*

----------


## محجوب الخير

*
 رحل النجم النيجيرى عنا وتركنا نتحسرا على فراقه وداعا حبييبنا وداعا جالب الافراح لنا 
 لن لن لن ننساك ابدا ماااااااااااااااااااااااااااااات ايداهور 

*

----------


## محجوب الخير

*
 بكيناك حتى جف الدمع منا وداعا وداعا ايها النسر اليجيرى ايداهور

*

----------


## nona

*اولاً : اعزي جميع الرياضين بصفة عامة والصفوة بصفة خاصة واعزي نفسي وراي الشخصي وانا مادايرة استعجل حتى ظهور التشريح لكن الضباح توفي اثر ضربة في القلب من يد  لاعب الامل عطبرة ودون كورة يعني قاصد ومتعمد الضربة لخطورة اللاعب .
اذا صح راي واتمني الا يكون صاح لانو والله حرام ياناس فريق الامل دي كورة يعني مامصارعة حرة ونرجع نقول القدر ما منو مفر ولابد ان تاخز العدالة مجراها .
                        	*

----------


## محجوب الخير

*
 لا نقول الا مايرضى الله

*

----------


## محمد ناوا

*اخي العزيز حتى وان صح كلامك واخذت العداله مجراها فلن يكون هناك قصاص لان هذه الحاله تعتبر من حالات القتل الخطأ اي الضرب باداه غير حاده بقصد الايذاء البسيط وليس القتل
                        	*

----------


## merre'7abe

*الله يكون في عون المريخ 
والله فقد كبير لينا يا ايداهور الله يصبرنا علي فراقك وعدم شوفتك في الميدان تاني
                        	*

----------


## محجوب الخير

*
 وبكيناك دما

*

----------


## احمد الدباسي

*لالالالالالا
لا  للاستعجال
الصورة كانت واااااااااااضحة جدا
الوفاة كانت طبيعية حسب رائي الشخصي 
نرجو له الرحمة
*

----------


## acba77

*البقاء لله وإنا لله وإنا اليه راجعون
*

----------


## acba77

*البقاء لله وإنا لله وإنا اليه راجعون
*

----------


## محمد زعل

*واضح انو  ايدراهور ميت وهو فى الارض للاسف واحد من الاعبين ما حالوا يشوفوا حاله شنو وهو راقد ارضا لاسف الشديد
                        	*

----------


## عاشق الوهاج

*لن ننساك ايها النسر النيجيري  لن لن لن ننساك
*

----------


## acba77

*البقاء لله وإنا لله وإنا اليه راجعون
*

----------


## وهبة

*ياشباب.............
في اليوم الحزين دا والكلو سواد .......ارجو منكم .الحقونا بالجرايد عشان نكون معاكم في الصورة 
*

----------


## طلال محمد على احمد

*الحمد لله على قدر الله... نعزى اسرة الفقيد اولا ثم جماهير وادارة ولاعبى المريخ فى فقد الكبير حقا ايداهور ... المحترف الذى استطاع فعلا ان يصنع الفارق ويحقق الكثير خلال مشاركته مع الفريق... اقول ان المريخ يجب ان يحرك الاجراءات الجنائية ضد اى لاعب من فريق الامل ثبت انه تسبب فى هذا الضرر البالغ وغير المسبوق فى ملاعب الكرة... ثم من بعد ذلك عدم اداء اى مباراة محلية لايديرها طاقم تحكيم اجنبى والا فأن الانسحاب من بطولة الدورى الممتاز سيكون اقل مايمكن عمله لأن البديل هو أن تأخذ جماهير المريخ الحق بقوة اليد.
*

----------


## acba77

*البقاء لله وإنا لله وإنا اليه راجعون
*

----------


## بشيردعاك

*فلينسحب المريخ من بطوله الوهم التى تسمى الممتاز الذى فصلت خصيصا على مقاس الهلال  هذه بطوله لاتتوفر فيها ادنى مقومات البطوله ضرب لاعب الامل ابداهور امام الجميع ولم يحرك الحكم ساكنه ولم يتكرم عليه حتى بلنزار الشفهى وقبل ذالك ضرب لاعب هلال كادوقلى النفطى ولم ينزره وضرب اسامه التعاون سفارى ولم ينزر وضرب علاء يوسف مصعب ولم ينزر والامثله كثيره....
نقولها نحن معشر الصفوه لن نكون صفوه بعد اليوم ومن اليوم ستسيل الدماء ولن نرحم اى من تسول لنفسه المساس بلعيبتنا وسترون ذالك بام اعينكم
موسف والله ان يكون الاعب فاقد ضمير حتى يتعد على خصمه بلضرب حتى الموت والله دى فضيحه كبيره كيف نحلم بحتراف النجوم فى دورينا  وماذا نقول لهم بعد الحصل وكبف يلعبون محترفينا امثال النفطى وامادو ووارغو وسادومبا كلتشى وغيرهم؟
الموسف حقا ان مجلس اداره النادى ظل مجاملا للمدى البعيد ولم يتخد غرارا عالى الاطلاق راينا فيه عوده هيبه المريخ المفقوده بامر شداد ومجدى وسيحه ووصلاح محمد صالح .
اااااااااااااااه وااااااااااه وااااااااااااه وااااااااااااااه  يا ايداهور 
انا لله وانا اليه راجعون
                        	*

----------


## acba77

*البقاء لله وإنا لله وإنا اليه راجعون
*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*
الانسحاب في هذا الوقت غير مبرر .. فلننتظر النتيجة 
وبعدها يأتي القرار .
*

----------


## acba77

*البقاء لله وإنا لله وإنا اليه راجعون
*

----------


## محمد زعل

*وداعا  فعلا  جلاد  الشباك
الموت موت طبيعى يا جماعه وحدوا الله
                        	*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*
وانا ايضا مع الدباسي ، الموت موت طبيعي - كما قال مدير المشرحة في جريدة الدار -
                        	*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*
فللننتظر النتيجة النهائية .. وان كانت خطأ يجب ان نتقبلها
واقول خطأ لانه حتي هذه اللحظة انه مات طبيعي
                        	*

----------


## محمدطيب

*ان لله وان اليه راجعون
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحبر

*[justify]استفسرنا الدكتور بدر الدين عبد الرحمن السر رئيس قسم المناظير بمستشفى قوى الأمن بالمملكة العربية السعودية عن حالة وفاة لاعب المريخ اندراوس ايداهور فقال : 
تعتبر ظاهرة الموت المفاجئ من الظواهر التي انتشرت في الملاعب بين الرياضيين في السنوات الأخيرة وأودت بحياة العديد من اللاعبين خاصة في لعبة كرة القدم .. وقد احتار الأطباء في تفسير هذه الظاهرة وأرجعها الكثير منهم إلى الإجهاد أو السكتة القلبية لكن دون سبب حقيقي مؤكد يمكن الاعتماد عليه ..

أول من قام بدراسة هذه الظاهرة هو العالم فرامنجهام عام 1948وبينت دراسته أن سبب الموت القلبي المفاجئ هو الاضطراب الذي قد يتولد نتيجة عدم الاستقرار النفسي، وهذا النوع من الموت يتكرر في العديد من الحالات ·
يعرّف علماء الطب الرياضي الموت المفاجئ على أنه موت غير متوقع يحدث خلال فترة قصيرة لا تتجاوز الساعة من الزمن نتيجة اضطرابات في الشريان التاجي للقلب أو الجلطة القلبية المفاجئة والتي تأتي من دون سابق إنذار ·
ويحدث الموت المفاجئ أحياناً دون أية علامات عن وجود مرض في القلب ، وعلى الرغم من ملايين الدولارات التي تُصرف على أبحاث أمراض القلب في الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية ، مع أنهم استطاعوا تخفيض عدد الوفيات الناتجة عن أمراض القلب التي تسبب الموت غير المفاجئ، إلا أن نسبة الموت المفاجئ بقيت ثابتة ·

أسباب الموت الفجائي

أول سبب للموت المفاجىء :
هو الإغماء الحراري ..
إذ إن اللاعب الذي يخوض المباريات في أجواء حارة قد تحدث عنده حالة الإغماء الحراري ، نتيجة فقدان الكثير من العرق والسوائل داخل الجسم ، ويشعر الشخص قبل حدوث الإغماء بضعف في الجسم مع الشعور بالصداع والدوار، ويكون جلد اللاعب باردا وضغط الدم منخفضا بالرغم من أن حرارة الجسم قد تكون طبيعية 
وعند حدوث هذه الحالة يجب أخذ اللاعب إلى منطقة باردة بأسرع وقت ممكن مع إعطائه مقادير مناسبة من الماء والأملاح، وغالبا يرجع هذا الشخص لحالته الطبيعية في وقت سريع ·
ضربة الشمس :
ففي بعض الحالات إذا لم يعالج المريض الذي يعاني من الإنهاك الحراري قد ترتفع درجة حرارة جسمه كثيرا ولدرجة خطيرة حتى أنها قد تصل إلى أكثر من 43 درجة مئوية، ويفقد بذلك المريض وعيه وهذا ما يسمى بضربة الشمس ..
وإذا لم يعالج اللاعب بسرعة قد تحدث لديه مضاعفات خطيرة مما يؤدي إلى وفاته ومن هذه المضاعفات: هبوط في الدورة الدموية وفشل في وضيفة الكلى والكبد ·
والعلاج في هذه الحالة هو خفض حرارة الجسم بأسرع وقت ممكن وذلك بأخذ المريض إلى مكان بارد ونزع ملابسه وترطيب جلده بالماء ويجب أن تكون درجة حرارة هذا المكان ما بين 30 ـ 35 وحرارة الماء المستخدم حوالي 15 درجة مئوية ، وينصح بعدم استخدام الثلج ·

وبعد أن تنخفض درجة حرارة الجسم يجب التوقف من تبريد الجسم ويجب أن تكون هناك تهوية مناسبة ، وقد يحتاج المريض إلى الأوكسجين ، وإذا حصلت المضاعفات يجب أن تعالج بسرعة ·

ابتلاع اللسان :
ظاهرة ابتلاع اللسان مشكلة من المشاكل التي ظهرت مؤخرا فى الملاعب الرياضية والتي من الممكن أن تؤدى إلى الوفاة في وقت قصير جدا ·
والنتائج السلبية المترتبة على بلع اللسان تمدد للأوعية الدموية وهبوط مفاجئ في ضغط الدم، خاصة هبوط الدم الموجود بالمخ مما يسبب الجلطات والنزيف في المخ ويؤدى بدوره إلى الوفاة ·
مرض شرايين القلب التاجية القاتل الأول فى أمراض القلب ، فهو لا يرحم الكبير ولا الصغير، وشرايين القلب التاجية هي التي تغذي عضلة القلب ذاتها، وهناك شريانان تاجيان أساسيان يخرجان من الشريان الأبهر (الأورطي) ونتيجة تضيق أو انسداد في الشرايين التاجية يفقد مرونته وتترسب فيه الدهون والألياف مما يعيق مجرى الدم، ويظهر المرض على صورتين :

 الذبحة الصدرية  او جلطة القلب ·
احتشاء عضلة القلب

السكتة الدماغية
وهي حدوث خلل مفاجئ في تروية أو إمداد الدماغ بالدم ، مما يؤدي إلى عجز عصبي جزئي أو كامل وغالباً ما يكون السبب هو انسداد مفاجئ لأحد شرايين الدماغ وفي حالات أقل سبب تهتك إحدى هذه الشرايين مما يحدث نزيفا دمويا داخل الدماغ ويؤدى بدوره إلى الوفاة، وتعد السبب الثاني للوفاة بعد أمراض القلب ·

وقد يكون هناك اضطراب عابر أو مؤقت في الوضيفة الحركية أو الحسية أو البصرية يستمر لثوان قليلة أو دقائق ولكن ليس لأكثر من 24ساعة ، وهو ما يعرف بنوبة نقص التروية العابرة ، وهي حالة تنذر بقدوم سكتة دماغية دائمة ، خصوصا عند تكرارها  ..[/justify]
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحبر

*ـ التونسي الهادي بن رخيصة:
توفي خلال مباراة لفريقه الترجي وكان سبب الوفاة هو بلع لسانه دون تمكن المسعفين من إنقاذه
ـ الجزائري عبد الكريم قصبة:
توفي أثناء مباراة في الدوري المحلي لفريقه ترجي مستغانم، أصيب بسكتة قلبية ناجمة عن جهد زائد ·
ـ بن ميلودي الجزائري سبب موته كان سكته قلبية ·
ـ الجزائري حسين قاسمي لاعب شبيبة القبائل توفي اثناء مباراة ناديه باتحاد عنابة بسبب ارتجاج في المخ ·
ـ الكاميروني مارك فيفيان فويه:
توفي أثناء مباراة منتخب بلاده أمام كولومبيا في الدور قبل النهائي لبطولة القارات في مدينة ليون الفرنسية عام 2003، وقال الأطباء بعد تشريح الجثة إن وفاته كانت طبيعية، لكن الكثير من علامات الاستفهام لا تزال تثار حول موضوع وفاته ·
ـ المجري فيكلوس فيهر:
توفي أثناء مباراة فريقه بنفيكا البرتغالي مع فيتوريا جيماراش في الدوري المحلي عام 2004 وذلك بعد إصابته بأزمة قلبية حادة خلال المباراة ·
ـ البرتغالي هوجو كونيا:
توفي خلال مباراة ودية لفريقه يونياو ليريا حيث سقط أرضا ولم يستطع الأطباء إنقاذه ·
ـ البرازيلي سيرجينيو:
توفي إثر إصابته بأزمة قلبية خلال مباراة فريقه ساو كيتانو أمام ساو باولو في الدوري البرازيلي، وقد فرض الاتحاد البرازيلي لكرة القدم عقب وفاة اللاعب عقوبات مشددة على نادي ساو كيتانو بسبب معرفته المسبقة بإمكانية تعرض اللاعب للخطر ·
ـ البرازيلي كريستان جونيور داليما:
توفي قبل دقائق من نهاية مباراة فريقه ديمبو سبورتس الهندي أمام موهون باجان في المباراة النهائية لبطولة كأس الهند، وقد سقط اللاعب أرضا بعد أن سجل هدفا لفريقه واتُهم حينها حارس مرمى الفريق المنافس بتعمد بالاصطدام به بشكل متعمد مما أدى إلى سقوطه مغشيا عليه قبل أن يتوفي ·
الفرنسي دافيد دي توماسو:
توفي أثناء نومه وقد قال الأطباء بأن سبب الوفاة هو تعرضه لسكتة قلبية علما أنه كان يلعب لنادي أوتريخت الهولندي ·
- المصري محمد عبد الوهاب:
يعتبر محمد عبد الوهاب لاعب الأهلي المصري آخر اللاعبين الذين توفوا في الملعب، وذلك أثناء تدريباته مع الفريق، وأرجع الأطباء سبب الوفاة إلى هبوط حاد في الدورة الدموية ·
- المغربي بلخوجة لاعب فريق الوداد البيضاوي


*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*
في الغالب مةت طبيعي 
*

----------


## محمد ناوا

*يعني نفهم من الكلام ده انو ايداهور مات موت طبيعي ؟؟؟؟
اتمنى ان يكون كذلك لانه لو ثبت غير ذلك وثبت الاعتداء وديني وما اعبد لن افوت هذه الحادثه دون ان اخذ حق ايداهور  على اكمل وجه
                        	*

----------


## kakoool

*قضي الامر الذي كنتم فيه تختلفون 
لكل زو عين فاحصة او حتي غير فاحصة 
كل من يري مقطع الفيديو يدرك بما لا يدع مجلا للشك ان الوفاة طبيعية 
نرجو عدم تشعيب الامر لياخذ مسار غير صحيح 
دي وفاة يا اخوانا ما حاجة ساي
*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*
تحليل ممتاز وشامل .. جزيت خيرا
*

----------


## احمد جبريل

* كل بن آدم وان طالت سلامته                    
             يوما على آلة حدباء محمول    
انا لله وانا اليه راجعون
*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد ناوا
					

يعني نفهم من الكلام ده انو ايداهور مات موت طبيعي ؟؟؟؟
اتمنى ان يكون كذلك لانه لو ثبت غير ذلك وثبت الاعتداء وديني وما اعبد لن افوت هذه الحادثه دون ان اخذ حق ايداهور على اكمل وجه



 
قال صلي الله عليه وسلم ( من كان حالفا فليحلف بالله او ليصمت ) 
هذا اولا ..
ثانيا : ليس لك الحق في القصاص ولا انا ولا مجلس ادارة المريخ ، فهذه مهمة المسئولون بالدولة 
كل ما علينا فعله تقديم طلب للقصاص .. وبس 
.. تحياتي اخي محمد
                        	*

----------


## محجوب الخير

*
 بكيت دما حتى بللت به الثرى 

*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محجوب الخير
					

ربنا يتقبله قبولا حسنا



 
اذا كان مسلم
                        	*

----------


## reddish

*لم يفت هذا  البروفسر  ولم يدل  بشئ عن حالة ايداهور التى تختلف عما  عممه ...
ولم يضف جديدا عما يعرفه المثقف العادي لاسباب الوفيات فى دنيا الملاعب 
وفاة ايداهور جريمة جنائية حدثت امام الآلاف ولا صلة لها بالاجتهادات 
والتثقيف .
نرجو ان ينال الجاني( وهومعروف ) القصاص العادل 
ونرجو  من المجلس التقدم ببلاغ جنائي ضد هذا السفاح 
قبل ان تقوم اسرته واهله وسفارته بذلك 
وليكون هذا السفاح عبرة لغيره ممن يشابهونه 
ونرجو عدم تعويم القضية بدعوي المروءة والسماحة 
يجب ان يعرف الجميع الحقيقة 
*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابو شهد
					

الموت علينا حق ولكن تقف الكلمات عاجزة عن التعبير عن المشهد الحزين الذي رايناه اليوم ولكن اخوتي في المنبر تم الاعتداء علي ايداهور بواسطة اللاعب رقم 14 بضربة قوية جداً بالكوع اتت في صدر ايداهور وكتمت نفسه وبلع لسانه وتوفي والموضوع لايحتاج الي اي لجان طبية تثبت ذلك



  
رقم 2 ولا 14
في رأيي .. والله اعلم
الوفاة طبيعية 
.. جزيتم علي اهتمامكم
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحبر

*سألت الدكتور سؤالاً مباشراً بعد أن قمت بعرض لقطة الفيديو الخاصة بايداهور  فقال :
 يعرّف علماء الطب الرياضي الموت المفاجئ على أنه موت غير متوقع  يحدث خلال فترة قصيرة
 لا تتجاوز الساعة من الزمن ، نتيجة اضطرابات في  الشريان التاجي للقلب أوالجلطة القلبية المفاجئة
 او بلع السان كما قال  ابراهومة فى هذه الحالة كل الاحتمالات واردة ...
 التشريح هو الذى يؤكد  السبب الرئيسى للوفاة ..
 الا اننى  من خلال لقطات الفديو غالبا :
 الذبحة القلبية
 او النزيف فى المخ  القاتل الذى ادى الى بلع اللسان ..
*

----------


## اياس على عبد الرحمن على

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة احمد الحبر
					

سألت الدكتور سؤالاً مباشراً بعد أن قمت بعرض لقطة الفيديو الخاصة بايداهور  فقال :
 يعرّف علماء الطب الرياضي الموت المفاجئ على أنه موت غير متوقع  يحدث خلال فترة قصيرة
 لا تتجاوز الساعة من الزمن ، نتيجة اضطرابات في  الشريان التاجي للقلب أوالجلطة القلبية المفاجئة
 او بلع السان كما قال  ابراهومة فى هذه الحالة كل الاحتمالات واردة ...
 التشريح هو الذى يؤكد  السبب الرئيسى للوفاة ..
 الا اننى  من خلال لقطات الفديو غالبا :
 الذبحة القلبية
 او النزيف فى المخ  القاتل الذى ادى الى بلع اللسان ..



بووووووووووووووووووووووووركت اخى.......والله القلب حزين على فراق هذا اللاعب الوفى......و نتمنى ان تمدنا بالمعلومات اول بأول فى حالة وفاة اندراوس اداهور....
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحبر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة reddish
					

لم يفت هذا  البروفسر  ولم يدل  بشئ عن حالة ايداهور التى تختلف عما  عممه ...
ولم يضف جديدا عما يعرفه المثقف العادي لاسباب الوفيات فى دنيا الملاعب 
وفاة ايداهور جريمة جنائية حدثت امام الآلاف ولا صلة لها بالاجتهادات 
والتثقيف .
نرجو ان ينال الجاني( وهومعروف ) القصاص العادل 
ونرجو  من المجلس التقدم ببلاغ جنائي ضد هذا السفاح 
قبل ان تقوم اسرته واهله وسفارته بذلك 
وليكون هذا السفاح عبرة لغيره ممن يشابهونه 
ونرجو عدم تعويم القضية بدعوي المروءة والسماحة 
يجب ان يعرف الجميع الحقيقة 



[justify]الاخ العزيز reddish كلنا حزينون على رحيل أفضل هداف في المريخ لكن لا يمكن أن نلغي عقولنا ونحن كلنا شهود على لحظة سقوطه والكيفية التي سقطت بها ايداهور !!

ايداهور يمتلك أقوى وأفضل بنية في الدوري السوداني ولا يمكننا أن نصدق كذبت أن لاعب آخر ضربه ومات في الحال !!

ولمعلومية الجميع ايداهور توفى في ملعب المريخ وليس في المستشفى كما أشيع !!
[/justify]
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحبر

*اللاعب المجري فيكلوس فيهر توفي أثناء مباراة فريقه بنفيكا  البرتغالي مع فيتوريا جيماراش في الدوري المحلي عام 2004 وذلك بعد إصابته  بأزمة قلبية حادة خلال المباراة ·. 


&feature=player_embedded#
*

----------


## Yasser Fareed

*أرجو وضع شريط أسود اللون حداداً وحزناً على اللاعب
الخلوق إيداهور - وأحسن الله عزاءنا جميعاً.
*

----------


## محمد عبد الرحيم محجوب

*كل نفس ذائقه الموت وحسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل ولا اله الا الله والحمد لله
                        	*

----------


## emadeddin

*وداعا فارس المريخ المغوار اندراوس ايداهور مات وهو بشعار المريخ مات وهو يسعى جاهدا لاسعاد الجماهير , علينا ان لا نفتي ولندع الاجراءات تأخذ مجراها , لكن اقول لكم ايداهور فقد للمريخ فقد عظيم فهو لاعب خلوق , مهذب يحب المريخ اكثر من لاعبينا الوطنيين للاسف .والله لو رايتم بالامس حالة الحزن العميق الذي عمى الجماهير والادارة بكوه بكاء مرا في الاستاد وفي الشوارع وفي المشرحة رجال ونساء .الموت حق الموت حق
                        	*

----------


## محجوب الخير

* افتقدناك ايها النسر
                        	*

----------


## Mr.Kdrook

*لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله
توفي ايداهور بسبب هبوط حاد في الدورة الدموية (سقطة قلبية)
لا تدعو الحزن يسيطر عليكم ويدعكم تتهمون شخصا بقتل ايداهور.
قدر الله ما شاء قعل وكل الى الموت صائرون.

*

----------


## مجاهد محمد الهادي

*تلفزيون السودان افشل الفاشلين
                        	*

----------


## مريخي صعب

*شكراً جزيلاً للصفوة أحمد الحبر علي هذه الجرعة التثقيفية العالية .. شكراً لهذه المنهجية العالية ... والاحترافية ... اسأل الله لجمهور المريخ المكلوم بالصبر وتجاوز هذه المحنة سريعاً .. وأتمني أن لا تؤثر في الفريق والموت حق علينا جميعاً .. ولن ننساك يا ايداهور.
*

----------


## محمد عبد الرحيم محجوب

*اعزائى سوال مع الانباه
اذا لم يصب ايداهور هل كان سيكون حيا ؟                           حسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل
                        	*

----------


## مريخي صعب

*تأكد هذا الخبر الذي حمله السيد جمال الوالي رئيس نادي المريخ نقلاً عن الطب الشرعي في سبب الوفاة .. وكان ذلك في حشد جماهيري كبير بنادي المريخ قبل ساعة من الآن تقريباً .. وقد تحدث اللاعب سعيد مصطفي السعودي للحشد الجماهيري ايضاً وقال : أن اللاعب لم يتعرض لأي ضربة من أي شخص .... 
المصدر : بالهاتف مع احد افراد الصفوة قبل قليل من السودان ...


*

----------


## reddish

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة احمد الحبر
					

سألت الدكتور سؤالاً مباشراً بعد أن قمت بعرض لقطة الفيديو الخاصة بايداهور  فقال :
 يعرّف علماء الطب الرياضي الموت المفاجئ على أنه موت غير متوقع  يحدث خلال فترة قصيرة
 لا تتجاوز الساعة من الزمن ، نتيجة اضطرابات في  الشريان التاجي للقلب أوالجلطة القلبية المفاجئة
 او بلع السان كما قال  ابراهومة فى هذه الحالة كل الاحتمالات واردة ...
 التشريح هو الذى يؤكد  السبب الرئيسى للوفاة ..
 الا اننى  من خلال لقطات الفديو غالبا :
 الذبحة القلبية
 او النزيف فى المخ  القاتل الذى ادى الى بلع اللسان ..



اخونا احمد الحبر 
اهلا ومرحبا 
خد ياسيد 
ضربة خفيفة على الحلق تؤدي الى مايسمي بlaryngospasm وبالعربي كده انسداد قوي للحلق والقصبة الهوائية تمنع دخول الهواء وخروجه 
تكفى للوفاة فى اقل من 5 دقائق  وهذا ماحدث بالضبط في حالة ايداهور 
ثانيا اندهش لشخص بدرجة بروفسر ويفتينا بعبارات مثل( مصطلح بلع اللسان)
فلا يوجد في عوالم الطب شئ بهذا المسمى . 
شخصيا مستعد لمناظرة اي طبيب فى هذا الكوكب يثبت لى ان فلان بلع لسانه 
دا مصطلح عامى لحالة محددة ولا يستعمله الاطباء 
... وسلامة عقولنا وكمان عقلك كيف اتمكن من الغائها 
اخيرا عندما تم نقل ايداهور الى عربة الاسعاف كنت اول من اشار لوفاته
ويمكنك سؤال الاخ سارق الفرح 
ونصيحة منى لك راجع لشريط المباراة مرة اخرى وتوخى الدقة وستعرف 
من ضربه وكيف 
وآخرا كنت شاهد عيان قرب الحدث  ولم استطع الدخول للملعب لاجراء 
مايمكن اجراؤه ولي من المؤهلات مايمكننى من التصريح بعلمية 
والتدخل عمليا ... 
ولك الامنيات الطيبة فالفقد واحد
*

----------


## ماسي الزعيم

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالي وبركاته اعزيكم جميعا في وفاة ابننا البار القلبو حار يمكن احر من قلوب اللاعبين الوطنين العندنا لكن ياجماعة ماملاحظين اي مبارة مع الامل لازم تكون نهايتها كارثيه ونحن البنشجعهم افريقيا وكتابنا وعلي راسهم مزمل وقفو معاهم وحبيبنا الوالي برضو دعمهم لكن الامل فريق بالجد غير محترم عارف الموت من ربنا وكلنا لها لكن خليك من قصة ايداهور ناس الامل في مواجهة المريخ بلعبو في الاجسام انا بكررررررررررررررررررره الامل لاحولا ولا قوة الا بالله
                        	*

----------


## مريخي صعب

*هناك أنباء عن تفريق جمهور المريخ بالقوة وذلك لعدم اقتناعها بحديث السيد الرئيس واللاعب السعودي .. ولاعبي المريخ ... نسأل الله أن يجنبنا الفتن ما ظهر منها وما بطن .. وجمهورنا لازال تحت تأثير الصدمه المفجعه .. ارجو من مريخاب المنبر بالداخل أن يمدونا بالاخبار وقلبي معهم جميعاً في هذه اللحظات العصيبه التي يمر بها النادي ...
*

----------


## محمد عبد الرحيم محجوب

*لا حولاة ولا قوة الا بالله نستغفرك ونتوب اليك لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين
لا تبديل لامر الله فصبر جميل والله المستعان حسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل
                        	*

----------


## النجمي

*الشهادة لله: يبدو فعلا ان اللاعب مات موتة طبيعية
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*كتب علي الصفوة تجرع حنظل الرحيل
صبرا علي عظائم الامور
*

----------


## ايمن كنة

*على ذمة سودانيز اونلاين شاب يشنق نفسة من اجل ايداهور  
حدث ذلك في منطقة ام القري - الجرافة شمال بحري 
صباح اليوم .. 
يقول والداه انه يرفع علم المريخ في المنزل دائما ويرتدي شعار المريخ 
وبعد وفاة ايداهور رفض تناول وجبة العشاء وكذلك رفض الذهاب للمدرسة . 
يقول والده انه اعطاه مصاريف المدرسة وخرج للعمل كالعادة .. 
اتصلت به الاسرة لتخبره بالفاجعة ..  
المصدر
*

----------


## اياس على عبد الرحمن على

*شكرا اخى و الله الواحد ما عارف يعمل شنو....و لا يقول شنو...انا لله و انا اليه راجعون...
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*نريد شهادة اكثر من 20000 صفوي كانو حضورا بالاستاد
ماذا رايتم ياصفوة؟؟؟؟؟
*

----------


## احمدحلفا

*انا لله وانا اليه لراجعون
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل
*

----------


## عمار خالد

*صبرا جميلا والله المستعان ... بلغ السيل الزبى وبلغت الروح الحلقوم ... أما وأنه إذا كان قد إعتدى على الفقيد إيداهور فيجب أن يلقى عقابه الرادع بالقصاص ليكون عبرة لمن يعتبر ... والويل كل من تسول له العبث بالزعيم ... لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم
                        	*

----------


## acba77

*كل من عليها فان 
*

----------


## acba77

*كل من عليها فان 
*

----------


## احمدحلفا

*حسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل
ولا حول ولا قوة الابالله
                        	*

----------


## acba77

*انا لله وانا اليه لراجعون
*

----------


## أزهري ود الخليفة

*المصيبة كبيرة ... والخطب جسيم ... ولكن هذا قضاء الله لا يرد ... إرادة الله هي الأقوي ... إذا أحب الله عبده إبتلاه ... نحمد الله علي الابتلاء ... ونسأل الله أن يثبتنا ... حقيقة منذ مساء الأمس لا نستطيع أن نميز ... فقدنا أحد أعظم وأخلص وأشجع محارب ... يجب أن نتعظ ... لله ما أعطي ولله ما أخذ ... اللهم صبرنا علي ققدنا الجلل ... اللهم صبر ذويه ... طفليه وزوجته ... أيها الصفوة مصيتنا كبيرة ويجب علينا أن نتجاوزها رغم عظمتها وأن لا نركن للأحزان ... الأمر أصبح واقع معاش ... اللهم أرحمه بقدر ما قدم للمريخ ...

أأمل من الإدارة تثبيت بوست باسم الفقيد لحصر إنجازاته مع المريخ...
                        	*

----------


## احمدحلفا

*لن نقول الا مايرضى الله سبحانه وتعالى 
انا لمحزونون حسبى الله ونعم الوكيل
                        	*

----------


## محجوب الخير

*فاجعتين هزت الاسره المريخيه وفاة النسر النيجيرى وذاك الشاب الذى انتحر ان لله وان اليه راجعون نمسك انفسنا ونتمسك بديننا الحنيف ولا نضعف فى مثل هذه الظروف
                        	*

----------


## ايمن كنة

*عمر المتوفي 11 سنة حسب افادة اسرته
*

----------


## reddish

*الوفاة غير طبيعية مستعد للقسم واذا صرح الوالي بذلك فقد كذب 
كما كذب بعد نقل ايداهور للمستشفى وهو يحبس دموعه 
حسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل 
وعندنا مثل يردده اجدادنا يقول ( ياكاتل الروح وين تروح )
*

----------


## sonstar

*حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل
                        	*

----------


## emadeddin

*لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحبر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة reddish
					

اخونا احمد الحبر 
 اهلا ومرحبا 
 خد ياسيد 
 ضربة خفيفة على الحلق تؤدي الى مايسمي بlaryngospasm وبالعربي كده انسداد قوي للحلق والقصبة الهوائية تمنع دخول الهواء وخروجه 
 تكفى للوفاة فى اقل من 5 دقائق  وهذا ماحدث بالضبط في حالة ايداهور 
 ثانيا اندهش لشخص بدرجة بروفسر ويفتينا بعبارات مثل( مصطلح بلع اللسان)
 فلا يوجد في عوالم الطب شئ بهذا المسمى . 
 شخصيا مستعد لمناظرة اي طبيب فى هذا الكوكب يثبت لى ان فلان بلع لسانه 
 دا مصطلح عامى لحالة محددة ولا يستعمله الاطباء 
 ... وسلامة عقولنا وكمان عقلك كيف اتمكن من الغائها 
 اخيرا عندما تم نقل ايداهور الى عربة الاسعاف كنت اول من اشار لوفاته
 ويمكنك سؤال الاخ سارق الفرح 
 ونصيحة منى لك راجع لشريط المباراة مرة اخرى وتوخى الدقة وستعرف 
 من ضربه وكيف 
 وآخرا كنت شاهد عيان قرب الحدث  ولم استطع الدخول للملعب لاجراء 
 مايمكن اجراؤه ولي من المؤهلات مايمكننى من التصريح بعلمية 
 والتدخل عمليا ... 
 ولك الامنيات الطيبة فالفقد واحد



[justify]أخي reddish استهدى بالله ولا تحمل الأمر أكثر مما يحتمل .. وقبل كل شي حكم عقلك ودينك وأمانتك في الأمر ..
وريثما يصدر تقرير الوفاء فالنصبر ونحتسب ومن  ثمه سيكون لكل حادثه حديث !!

تخريمه :
عندما يتحدث بروف واستشاري ورئيس قسم في مستشفى كبيرة مثل قوى الأمن في مثل هذا الأمر مع شخص مثلي لا يفقه شي في علم الطب فمن الطبيعي أن يخاطبه بعبارة (بلع اللسان) ولعل كل صحف اليوم استخدمت هذا المصطلح فما الغضاضه في ذلك ؟!![/justify]

*

----------


## عمر مجذوب

*لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله..نحن اعظم الشعوب فعلا
                        	*

----------


## محجوب الخير

*لا نقول الا مايرضى الله والموت حق ولكل اجلا كتاب وهذا يومه لا نشرك ولنكن سائرون على ديننا واعلم على ان اجتمعوا ان يضروك بشئ لن يضروك الا بشئ قد كتبه الله لك
                        	*

----------


## reddish

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة تينا
					

دي الحقيقة اتمعنوا جيداً !!!!!!!




الاخت تينا لقد نطقت بالحقيقة بمنتهى الرجولة ...
ولا ادري لماذا يحاول البعض تغبيش الحقيقة وهي واضحة كالشمس 
اي تقرير طبى هذا الذي ينتظرونه ....
يجب ان يكون الجاني الان بالحراسة 
ثم بعدذلك ليحدث مايحدث ...
عفو ... سماح ...فدية 
تقؤير الطبيب الشرعى مسألة اجرائية 
بعد ايداع الجاني الحراسة 
كان هنالك ضرب وهنالك شهود 
فلماذا لم يتقدم المجلس ببلاغ جنائي 
ولو على سبيل التحوط 
ياعالم دي روح والمقتول بشر 
وقد كان المقتول  امانة فى عنق المجلس 
والتاريخ لن يرحم 
حسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل 
*

----------


## Red Arena

*اخوتى الاعزاء يجب ان نتقبل امر الله فالوفاه طبيعيه اما اصرارنا الشديد بانها غير طبيعيه بدون اى سند علمى فهذا يوضح باننا ما زلنا تحت اثر الصدمه.بالامس قبل دخولى المشرحه كنت اكثر من متاكد بان الموت غير طبيعى ولكن بعد دخولى المشرحه تاكد لى تماما ان الموت طبيعى ولقد اكد تقرير تشريح الجثه من قبل 3 اطباء مختلفين على ان الموت طبيعى واتمنى من الله ان يلزمنا الصبر.وبالمناسبه مجلس المريخ هو اللذى اصر على تشريح الجثه من قبل 3 جهات مختلفه حتى يتاكد تماما من عدم وجود اى شبه جنائيه
                        	*

----------


## احمد عثمان

*الاخوه الاعزاء 
الصبر فى هذه المواقف 
امر مطلوب من الجميع 
ولا نتهم ولا نقول الا ماغ يرضى الله
ولا حوله ولا قوه الا بالله
لكم ودى

*

----------


## احمد الحبر

*حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل
                        	*

----------


## المك عجب

*يا ايداهور الضرب بالدور... هكذا كنا نناديك ونناشدك يا من احببتنا واحببناك .. يا لهف قلبي عليك يا ايداهور ..  يا من كنت سببا اصيلا في افراحنا ، والآن رحيلك الان اصبح سببا اصيلا في اتراحنا...  يا ايداهور الحزن بالدور .. نعم هذا هو لسان الحال بعد فقدك يا اصيل .. هذا هو لسان حالنا الذي ألجمته الصدمة برحيلك المر .. يا ايداهور الحزن يعتصر القلوب .. والدمع يلهب المقل .. سنبكيك يا ايداهور .. وكيف لا نبكيك وقد فقدنا برحيلك أحدى اسباب الفرح .. فبرحيلك رحل اروع النماذج في القوة والشجاعة  والغيرة التي مرت على الكرة السودانية عامة وعلى فريق المريخ خاصة .. كيف لا نبكيك؟!! وقد دخلت قلوبنا عنوة واقتدارا وقبلناك حبا وكرامة ..  كيف لا نبكيك؟!! وانت الذي كنت تنثر فينا عبق الفرح حين يكتنفنا الحزن .. كيف لا نبكيك ؟!! .. وكيف لا تبكيك كل الجموع بكل الوانها وانتمائها وانت كنت النموذج الملهم .. سنبكيك وسيبكيك المريخ وسيبكيك الشعار الذي سقطت وانت ترتديه حبا ، وستبكيك النجمة التي وضعتها على صدرك عشقا .. بل سيبكيك الخصوم من الفرق الاخرى فقد كنت تنمحنهم دروسا في كيفية التعامل مع المهاجم الخطير حين يقابلونك ، فقد كنت بهيبتك ومهاراتك  تساعد كل مدربي الفرق الاخرى في وضع خططهم المضادة لمراقبتك المرهقة للخصوم  فقد كنت مدرسة ونموذج مثالي لهم استفادوا منك كثيرا وسيفتقدونك اكثر يا معلم ... عزيزي ايداهور .. من للكرة فارسا غيرك وانت الذي طوعتها بحبك حتى احبتك؟! .. من للشباك صديقا مخلصا ووفيا لها مثلك.. من لمنطقة الجزاء ملكا غيرك وقد امتلكتها قوة وسلطانا ونفوذ ، بل وكأني بك اخترت ان تكون منطقة الجزاء مكانا لسقوطك ميتا في حماها حين اتاك احساس النهاية وانت على حدودها ولكنك تقدمت خطوات لتسقط في حضنها حبا ووفاءا  وفداء .. عزيزي ايداهور لقد افتقدتك كل الامكنة .. وداعا ايها النسر الجسور وعهدنا معك ان لن ننساك .. اللهم أفرغ علينا صبرا وثبت اقدامنا ، ولا حول ولا قوة الا بالله.
*

----------


## احمد الحبر

*منقووووووووووول من منتدى المحبين :

ورد قبل قليل في الاذاعة الرياضية http://www.sportsfm104.com/ 
ان اللاعب ايداهو اصيب بهبوط حاد في الدورة الدموية وهذا ادي لتوقف القلب 
لا توجد علامات اعتداء علي اللاعب
                        	*

----------


## ماسي الزعيم

*سبحان الذي لايموت
                        	*

----------


## reddish

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة احمد الحبر
					



[justify]أخي reddish استهدى بالله ولا تحمل الأمر أكثر مما يحتمل .. وقبل كل شي حكم عقلك ودينك وأمانتك في الأمر ..
وريثما يصدر تقرير الوفاء فالنصبر ونحتسب ومن  ثمه سيكون لكل حادثه حديث !!

تخريمه :
عندما يتحدث بروف واستشاري ورئيس قسم في مستشفى كبيرة مثل قوى الأمن في مثل هذا الأمر مع شخص مثلي لا يفقه شي في علم الطب فمن الطبيعي أن يخاطبه بعبارة (بلع اللسان) ولعل كل صحف اليوم استخدمت هذا المصطلح فما الغضاضه في ذلك ؟!![/justify]




شكرا ثانية اخي احمد 
ويعجبني الحديث معك 
بحكم مهنتي فنظرتي للموت تختلف عن الكتيرين ... فالبرود عندي هو الغالب 
وان كنت اضعف احيانا وابكي( لا انكر)
ثانيا اسأل الله ان يثبت قلبي وديني وان يستمر ضميري حيا ماعشت في هذه
البسيطة وامانتى راس مالى دنيا واخرى 
ثالثا شخصى الضعيف استشاري وصاحب تخصص نادر في هذا البلد
ولي وحدتى  المسماة باسمي وينضم اليها العشرات من الاطباء للتعلم 
والفائدة وفى مستشفى اعظم من( قوي الامن)بكثير 
ولكنى لا اوزع الجهل للعامة  ... وغفر الله للطبيب الذي نشر 
هذا المصطلح العجيب والذي اصبح يجري على كل الالسنة 
وينسبون اليه كل حالة وفاة او اغماءة في الملاعب 
لك حبي 
وارجو الا تسئ فهم مداخلاتي 
*

----------


## احمد الحبر

*عضو المحبين كمندان قال :

لقد تم تشريح جثمان اللاعب اليوم حوالي الساعه  الواحده صباحا ولقد اطلعت قبل قليل علي يومية الشرطه المفتوحه لدي نيابة  امدرمان وسط وقد جاء في اقوال الطبيب الذي قام بالتشريح ( دكتور جمال (بان  سبب الوفاه هو ارتفاع سوائل من المعده ادت الي قفل القصبه الهوائيه مما ادي  الي انسداد الرئتين وحدوث الوفاه ولا توجد اثارظاهره  لي اعتداء علي  اللاعب ) ولكن لم يحدد ما هي اسباب ارتفاع السوائل من المعده الي القصبه  الهوائيه وما زالت الامور قيد التحريات
*

----------


## احمد الحبر

*أما العضو اسامة مرغني أورد الاتي :
Nigerian player dies in Sudan  during game 
Sunday 7 March 2010   

March 6, 2010 (KHARTOUM) – A Nigerian player was declared dead in Sudan  after falling during a league game, eyewitnesses said today. 

The 25 years old Nigerian born striker Endurance Edahor who plays for  Al-Merreikh team collapsed after an elbow hit  in his chest in the 15th minute by a member of Al-Amal team in the  penalty area. 

Video footage from Sudan TV showed Edahor falling on his head with his  body shaking briefly. 

Edahor was taken to hospital and his death was confirmed. There are  reports that he swallowed his tongue causing a heart attack 

The naturalized Sudanese player was taken off the field in an ambulance  after it appeared his situation is more critical than initially thought.  There was chaos on the pitch and some players were seen weeping. 

The referee canceled the match afterward after consulting with other  officials and Al-Merreikh fans started throwing stones. 

The game took place in Al-Merreikh stadium in Sudan twin capital city of  Omdurman. 

Sudan media reported that Edahor’s wife currently in Dubai was notified  and his parents in Nigeria. 

The Goal.com website reported that the player will undergo an autopsy to  determine the cause of death. 

Endurance Idahor joined El-Merreikh from Nigerian outfits Dolphin in  2006, loaned to Al-Nasser of UAE for one season and since his return he  became a key figure in the first team squad scoring over 67 goals,  leading the club to their first CAF confederation cup final since 1989. 

The striker was extremely popular in Sudan and known for his courteous  behavior and his performance on the field. 

The club released a brief announcement describing the player as "An  example of a professional and committed individual and a symbol of  loyalty" and added, "We will assure that justice takes place 

هذا ما أورده موقع تربيون هذا الصباح! ويشير الى أن اللاعب قد تعرض لضربة  فى صدره وجهها له أحد لاعبى الأمل!!! وقد أورد أيضا أن بعض التقارير أشارت  الى أصابة اللاعب بهبوط فى القلب !! لا ندرى أين تكمن الحقيقة!
                        	*

----------


## مجاهد محمد الهادي

*مزمل ابو القاسم هو افضل صحفي سوداني فوالله لم اقرا مقال مثل هذا في حياتي لقد ابكاني مقاله اليوم بحرقة على ايداهور في فقده والصحفي الذي يكتب باحاسيسه الصادقة تحسه ويبكيك نعم وفي البكاء راحة للقلب والعقل والجسد عندما وقع الواقعة امس لم احرك ساكنا من وهل الصدمة والتي كانت قوية لم يستوعبها العقل حتي صباح اليوم عندما قرات وفي الصباح الباكر عمود كبد الحقيقة وانا اتجول بين السطور لم يمر سطر الا ونزلت عليه دموعي حتي نهاية العمود اجهشت بالبكاء والحمد لله واستغفر الله العظيم ولا حول ولا قوة الا بالله وانا لله وانا اليه راجعون وجزاك الله خيرا يامزمل ابو القاسم .
                        	*

----------


## reddish

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة احمد الحبر
					

عضو المحبين كمندان قال :

لقد تم تشريح جثمان اللاعب اليوم حوالي الساعه  الواحده صباحا ولقد اطلعت قبل قليل علي يومية الشرطه المفتوحه لدي نيابة  امدرمان وسط وقد جاء في اقوال الطبيب الذي قام بالتشريح ( دكتور جمال (بان  سبب الوفاه هو ارتفاع سوائل من المعده ادت الي قفل القصبه الهوائيه مما ادي  الي انسداد الرئتين وحدوث الوفاه ولا توجد اثارظاهره  لي اعتداء علي  اللاعب ) ولكن لم يحدد ما هي اسباب ارتفاع السوائل من المعده الي القصبه  الهوائيه وما زالت الامور قيد التحريات



شكرا احمد الحبر  هذا ماتوقعناه ( انسداد القصبة الهوائية )
وهذا يكفى دليل ادانة لاعتداء على اللاعب 
*

----------


## حارس مرمي

*لا حولة ولا قوة إلا بالله ..
                        	*

----------


## reddish

*حسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل 
*

----------


## احمد الحبر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة reddish
					

شكرا ثانية اخي احمد 
 ويعجبني الحديث معك 
 بحكم مهنتي فنظرتي للموت تختلف عن الكتيرين ... فالبرود عندي هو الغالب 
 وان كنت اضعف احيانا وابكي( لا انكر)
 ثانيا اسأل الله ان يثبت قلبي وديني وان يستمر ضميري حيا ماعشت في هذه
 البسيطة وامانتى راس مالى دنيا واخرى 
 ثالثا شخصى الضعيف استشاري وصاحب تخصص نادر في هذا البلد
 ولي وحدتى  المسماة باسمي وينضم اليها العشرات من الاطباء للتعلم 
 والفائدة وفى مستشفى اعظم من( قوي الامن)بكثير 
 ولكنى لا اوزع الجهل للعامة  ... وغفر الله للطبيب الذي نشر 
 هذا المصطلح العجيب والذي اصبح يجري على كل الالسنة 
 وينسبون اليه كل حالة وفاة او اغماءة في الملاعب 
 لك حبي 
 وارجو الا تسئ فهم مداخلاتي 



 
[justify]اشكرك يا بروف على سعة صدرك ..
وكم أتمنى أن لا يكون للاعب الامل يد في موت ايداهور لاسباب كثيرة
ولو تلاحظ أن كل المنتديات تتحدث عن قتل ايداهور لكن لا أحد منهم استطاع أن يشير الى اسم لاعب بعينه مما يؤكد أن ايداهور وافته المنيه قضاء وقدر ..
اعلم مدى تأثير هذا الخبر الكبير علينا ولكن لا نقول إلا ما يرضي الرب وإنا لفراقك يا ايداهور لمحزونون ..
ورغم حزننا على هذا الفقد إلا أنه لا ينبغي أن نخرج من اطار ديننا الحنيف .. ولعل التعزية في غير المسلم لا تجوز حسب ما أورد العلماء .. وقالوا الأولى أن نقول للكافر المتوفى : اللهم أجزه بما هو أهلٌ له ..[/justify]
                        	*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*
هذا شاب غير جااااااااااادي ولا يعرف ما حدود الحب 
اذا كان الحب يؤدي للانتحار ، لانتحر جميع الصحابة لوفاة الرسول صلي الله عليه وسلم 
اتمني شيئن :
1- إسلام ايداهور 
2- عدم بلوغ هذا الشاب 
ولا حول ولا قوة الا بالله .. اللهم أهدي شباب المسلمين .
*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*
يااااااااا الله اظهر الحقيقة .. الحقيقة وبس
                        	*

----------


## الصفوى

*لاحول ولا قوة الا بالله
*

----------


## مصعب الوالي

*ياجماهير الصفوه اراده الله هي الغالبه المهم كيف نصبر علي المصائب
                        	*

----------


## كشة حموري

*
جواندي كدي برضو شوفوا الفيديو دا مقرب شديد...وممكن يعطي رؤية واضحة
منقول من سودانيز اون لاين
                        	*

----------


## reddish

*شكرا اخي احمد ووالله لولا خوفي ان يتشعب الموضوع ويخرج عن اطار بوستك الطيب 
لوددت ان يستمر حوارى معك لمدة اطول 
فانت شديد الثقافة تحمل مسئولية ضخمة مع اخوانك الاداريين في المنتدي 
وصدقنى اقرأ لك كلما واتتنى فرصة او سانحة ... وفقك الله 
ولي عودة في يوم ما باذن المولى 
*

----------


## محمد كمال

*حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل
                        	*

----------


## محجوب الخير

*الليله تبكيك الجموع بعد ان افرحتها زمنا طويلا ولانك ستظل مدى الدهر فينا مازكر الادب والا زكرت وما زكر الفن الا زكرت وداعا الضباح وداعا ايداهور انك فى قلوبنا خالدا ابدا احبناك
                        	*

----------


## Azmi shosh

*لا إله إلا الله إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
والله مسخت لينا الكورة ربنا يرحمك ويشملك بي رحمتو
*

----------


## مصعب الوالي

*هل هذا يعني انه لم يتم الاعتداء علي اللاعب افيدونا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
*

----------


## مصعب الوالي

*وهل سيواصل المريخ المشوار ام سينسحب
*

----------


## محمد كمال

*حسبى الله ونعم الوكيل
                        	*

----------


## كشة حموري

*هذا مسخ مشوه...يعبر عن نفوس القائمين على امره...احمد الله ان نفسي لا تطاوعني لفتح هذا المسخ ومشاهدة غسه على كل الاصعدة...ولولا المباراة لما اضعت وقت في وجوه عابسة وكئيبة تعبر عن دواخله المريضة....
                        	*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله 
وانا لله وانا اليه راجعون
*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله 
وانا لله وانا اليه راجعون
*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله 
وانا لله وانا اليه راجعون
*

----------


## محجوب الخير

* باقى فى وجداننا خالدا ابدا بفنك وادبك وحبك لنا ونحن نحبك ونبادلك الحب وداعا وانت ترحل عناا فتقدك كثيرا ايداهور
                        	*

----------


## ابوحازم

*
*

----------


## ابوحازم

*رحل الفتي الذهبي .. وترك وراؤه حملاً كبيراً وأثراً أكبر..
رحل معشوق الشباك والجمال والروعة
رحل أيداهو الفريق بعده اصبح خلا
*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله 
وانا لله وانا اليه راجعون
*

----------


## محجوب الخير

*مزمل اطال الله عمره رجل يحب المريخ كثيرا واعرفه انه لا يجامل فى المريخ وايداهور له مكانه فى نفوس كل السودانين وبكيناه وبكا الفراق معنا
                        	*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله 
وانا لله وانا اليه راجعون
*

----------


## مدثرالشيخ

*نحترم ماقدمه الاخ جمال الوالى لكنها الحقيقة بعد ان اصبحنا مهزلة فى ايدى الاتحاد والدم يسيل من كل لاعبينا لابد للوالى ان يتنحى لانه لايجيد المنافسة مع فاقدى الضمير وليتركها لغيره او  لجمهور المريخ ليقول كلمته
                        	*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله 
وانا لله وانا اليه راجعون
*

----------


## محجوب الخير

*جزاك الله عنا كل خير وحقيقة افتقدناه ايداهور لاعب لا مثيل له الا هو رحماك ربى اللهم اجعلها اخر الاحزان وان يثبتنا على القول عند الموت
                        	*

----------


## محجوب الخير

*رحماك ربى لا اله الا انت
                        	*

----------


## acba77

*حسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل
                        	*

----------


## مريخي صعب

*
*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله 
وانا لله وانا اليه راجعون
*

----------


## مريخي صعب

*
*

----------


## مريخي صعب

*
*

----------


## Azmi shosh

*ربنا يشملو بي رحمتـــــــــــــــــو فقدنا  كبير 
لاعب مهذب خلوق لم يتكبر ولم يقتر ولا يعرف التمرد
يلعب بغيرة وحرارة قلب 
غايتو ربنا يصبرنا على مصابنا بكيناه حتى جفت المآقي
ترى كيف يكون حال رفاقه العجب النفطي طمبل سفاري اكرم ود كمال قلق 
مصعب كلتشي وارغو راجي السعودييين حمد طارق الباشا والبقية ربنا يصبرهم
شفت لقطة لوصول كلتشي ووارغو المستشفى والله حالتهم صعبة شديد
*

----------


## acba77

*استغفر الله العظيم
                        	*

----------


## مريخي صعب

*
*

----------


## مريخي صعب

*الرجاء الضغط علي الصور لرؤيتها بالحجم الطبيعي + وجود سعيد مصطفي ( سعيد السعودي قرب الفقيد ايداهور وهو أقرب لاعب شاهد الحالة .. اقرب من الجمهور وجهازنا الفني والحكم ورجل الراية واللاعبين ) لهذا شهادته اليوم في نادي المريخ هامة + التقرير الطبي .. والله بعد مداخلة الاخ reddish اصابني الزعر والهلع خصوصاً وأنني قد علمت بحكاية التقرير الشرعي من السودان في اتصال هاتفي وانتظرت حتي يأتي رد رسمي أو احد اعضاء المنتدي الموجودين علي ارض الحدث فمن رأي ليس كمن سمع ولكن للأمانة والشهادة لا يوجد اي اعتداء للاعب وارجو من الصفوة reddish توضيح هذا الامر علمياً .. هل يمكن أن يستقيم التقرير الطبي بدون ضرب ...
*

----------


## Azmi shosh

*قرأت مقال مزمل بين دموعي  ولا نملك إلا أن نقول حسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل ولاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله ربنا يصبرنا ويصبر زملاءه وأسرتو الصغيرة وجماهير المريخ جميعا
*

----------


## محي الدين طه أحمد

*حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل
*

----------


## acba77

*اللهم نسالك الصبر لمحبيه ولاهله وذويه
                        	*

----------


## ابوحازم

*اللهم اجرنا في مصيبتنا واخلف لنا خيرا منها
*

----------


## welli

*حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل 
لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله
*

----------


## welli

*حسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل
 ولاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله
*

----------


## مجاهد محمد الهادي

*ورد في صحيفة الانتباهة ان ايداهور توفي متاثرا بالاصابته التي تعرض لهااثناء المباراة بعد احتكاكة باللاعب عبد الرحمن كنو فاين هي الحقيقة ؟
                        	*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة احمد الحبر
					

أما العضو اسامة مرغني أورد الاتي :









 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة احمد الحبر
					

Nigerian player dies in Sudan  during game 
Sunday 7 March 2010   

March 6, 2010 (KHARTOUM) – A Nigerian player was declared dead in Sudan  after falling during a league game, eyewitnesses said today. 

The 25 years old Nigerian born striker Endurance Edahor who plays for  Al-Merreikh team collapsed after an elbow hit  in his chest in the 15th minute by a member of Al-Amal team in the  penalty area. 

Video footage from Sudan TV showed Edahor falling on his head with his  body shaking briefly. 

Edahor was taken to hospital and his death was confirmed. There are  reports that he swallowed his tongue causing a heart attack 

The naturalized Sudanese player was taken off the field in an ambulance  after it appeared his situation is more critical than initially thought.  There was chaos on the pitch and some players were seen weeping. 

The referee canceled the match afterward after consulting with other  officials and Al-Merreikh fans started throwing stones. 

The game took place in Al-Merreikh stadium in Sudan twin capital city of  Omdurman. 

Sudan media reported that Edahor’s wife currently in Dubai was notified  and his parents in Nigeria. 

The Goal.com website reported that the player will undergo an autopsy to  determine the cause of death. 

Endurance Idahor joined El-Merreikh from Nigerian outfits Dolphin in  2006, loaned to Al-Nasser of UAE for one season and since his return he  became a key figure in the first team squad scoring over 67 goals,  leading the club to their first CAF confederation cup final since 1989. 

The striker was extremely popular in Sudan and known for his courteous  behavior and his performance on the field. 

The club released a brief announcement describing the player as "An  example of a professional and committed individual and a symbol of  loyalty" and added, "We will assure that justice takes place 

هذا ما أورده موقع تربيون هذا الصباح! ويشير الى أن اللاعب قد تعرض لضربة  فى صدره وجهها له أحد لاعبى الأمل!!! وقد أورد أيضا أن بعض التقارير أشارت  الى أصابة اللاعب بهبوط فى القلب !! لا ندرى أين تكمن الحقيقة!






شكرا" الاخ اسامة ميرغني والاخ الحبر واسمحوا لي بترجمة متواضعة لخبر التريبيون

وفاة لاعب نيجيري في السودان خلال مباراة دورية
الأحد 7 مارس 2010  

6 مارس 2010 -الخرطوم

 اعلنت وفاة  الاعب النيجيري في السودان بعد سقوطه خلال مباراة في الدوري ، حسب شهود العيان  اليوم. 

اللاعب البالغ من العمر 25 عاما المهاجم  النيجيري ايداهور والذي يلعب لفريق المريخ السوداني انهار بعد ان ضرب الكوع في  صدره في الدقيقة 15th  من عضو فريق الامل في منطقة الجزاء. 

لقطات فيديو من تلفزيون السودان أظهرت ايداهوروهو يسقط على رأسه وجسمه يهتز لفترة وجيزة,وتم نقله الى المستشفى ،  وتأكدت من وفاته. وهناك تقارير تشير الى انه ابتلع  لسانه مما تسبب بأزمة قلبية 

اللاعب المجنس السوداني أُخذ خارج  الملعب في سيارة اسعاف بعد ان بدا ان الوضع أكثر خطورة مما كان يعتقد في البداية.  كانت هناك حالة من الفوضى في  الملعب وشوهد بعض اللاعبين وهم يبكون. 

 الحكم الغي المباراة بعد ذلك وبعد  التشاور مع مسؤولين اخرين وبدأ مشجعي المريخ برمي الحجارة.  

 المباراة جرت في ملعب المريخ  السوداني بامدرمان المدينة التوأم للعاصمة السودانية. 

ذكرت وسائل الاعلام السودانية أن زوجة ايداهور حاليا في دبي وتم إخطار والديه في نيجيريا. 

موقع Goal.com ذكر ان اللاعب  سيخضع لعملية تشريح لتحديد سبب الوفاة. 

  جريدة المريخ ذكرت أن اللاعب انضم للمريخ  من دولفين النيجيري في العام 2006 ، وأعير الى النصر الإماراتي لموسم واحد ،  ومنذ عودته أصبح شخصية رئيسية في الفريق الاول وسجل ما يزيد على 67 أهداف ، وقاد  النادي لنهائيات الكاف (كونفدرالية) منذ نهائي الكأس منذ عام 1989.  

اللاعب المهاجم كان يتمتع بشعبية كبيرة  في السودان ، ويعرف عنه سلوك مهذب وأدائه في الملعب. 

النادي أصدر اعلان مقتضب وصف فيه اللاعب  بأنه "مثال للمهنية والالتزام ، ورمزا للولاء" واضاف "اننا نؤكد أن  العدالة سوف تأخذ مكانها
 
*

----------


## welli

*؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*الاقدار لم تمهل اللاعب اندراوس ايداهو وهو في احسن حالاته خلال المباراة التي شهدت رحيله المر..
 رحيل ايداهور المفاجئ حملنا ووضع علي عواتقنا مسؤولية التحلي بالروح الرياضية والدعوة  للتصافي والتسامح لان هذه الدنيا دار فراق وهي فاااااااااااانية

لنجعلها دعوة لاصلاح النفوس.. دعوة لاصلاح ذات البين.. دعوة للتصالح مع الذات ومع الاخر

*

----------


## welli

*وداعا ايداهور 
وداعا ايها الخلوق
*

----------


## welli

*اللهم انا نسألك العفو والعافية 
ونسألك الرحمة وحسن الخاتمة 
*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*تعرض 7 لاعبين من لاعبي فريق الأمل  العطبراوي لإصابات مختلفة عن الأحداث التي صاحبت وفاة لاعب المريخ إيداهور .


 قال بذلك صلاح حسن سعيد أمين مال الإتحاد العام لكرة القدم للإذاعة  الرياضية إف 104. 


*

----------


## مجاهد محمد الهادي

*لا اله الا الله محمد رسول الله
                        	*

----------


## مجاهد محمد الهادي

*من صلاح حسن تعيس لن تسكت الجماهير بعد اليوم نطالب رئيس الجمهوريه باعفاء هولاء الهمج من الاتحاد العام
                        	*

----------


## غندور

*أسأل الله السداد و أسأل الله لنا و لكم العفو و المغفرة و أن يبعد عن قلوبنا و قلوبكم الحزن اللهم إني أعوذ بك من الهم و الغم و الحزن 
*

----------


## محي الدين طه أحمد

*لا بد للحق أن يبين 
*

----------


## عباس التنقر

*لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله
*

----------


## احمد على محمد احمد

*اتمنى من ادارة نادى المريخ ان تتخذ قرارا بجعل اللون الاسود هو الشعار الرسمى للنادى خلال بقية مباريات هذا الموسم حدادا على اللاعب الخلوق ايداهور
*

----------


## مجاهد محمد الهادي

*نريد ان نعرف الحقيقة هل موت ايداهو طبيعي ام تكتمت الدولة خوفا من فضيحة عالمية وايقاف نشاط السودان من الفيفا حتى لو توقف النشاط نريد الحقيقة ضرب لاعبي المريخ اصبحت ظاهرة في كل مباراة بسبب الاتحاد والايدي الخفية ولاعبين همج . نريد محاسبة لجنة الحكام والاتحاد على الاقل ياحكومتنا اين الحقيقة هل ستكتفي الحكومة بالتفرج على هذه البلطجة واين وزير الرياضة واذا كان لايملك سلطة في مواجهة الاتحاد ومحاسبته عليه ان يستقيل ام انه يريد دفن راسه في الرمال ؟.
                        	*

----------


## مجاهد محمد الهادي

*الحداد تشبه بالنصارى
                        	*

----------


## ود البقعة

*سطرها العضو المتميز ودالبدري بمنتدى كورة سودانية


كم انت كبير يا ايداهور رغم ضيق النفس ونزعات الموت حاولت التقدم كأنه يبعث برسالة لأهل المريخ كنتم اوفياء معي وسأكون وفياً معكم لأخر خطوة سوف اتجه نحو المرمى لأودعكم بأخر الاهداف سوف احاول لا تحسبوا ركوعي عجزاً احاول فالاشجار لا تموت الا واقفة هذه خطوتي الاولى وهذه الثانية لكن عذرنا لقد حان موعد الرحيل خانتني قدماي في المكان الذي احببت ان اسعدكم منه هنا كانت ملاحمي لكم هنا اودعكم هنا لم اعد اقوى على الحراك هنا تنتهي قصة العشق المسافر للعوالم الاخرى لو امهلني الوقت لعانقتكم فرداً فرداً لو امهلني الوقت لأسعدتكم يوماً اخر ولكن هنا حيث احببتم ان تروني واسعدكم وحيث انا احببت ان ارى فرحتكم اودعكم فلا تنسوني
*

----------


## Azmi shosh

*يا أستاذ إيهاب بتتوقع شنو من جمهور وقف واحد استقبل مكالمة وفاة ايداهور وبأعلى صوتو ايداهو مااات  وهم خاتين في بالهم استهداف لعيبة فرق الممتاز للعيبة المريخ بالضرب بي كورة وبدون كورة  نحمد الله انها جات على قدر كده وإلا كان حدثت كارثة  .. إيداهو لاعب كبير وفقد جلل لكن لابد للناس أن تتجاوز الصدمة  الموت حق والدوام لله
*

----------


## Azmi shosh

*يشهد الله لقد ابكيتني ياود البقعة بعد ان تمالكت نفسي من امبارح انا ماقادر اخش الملتقى ياخوانا ارأفو بي حالنا وليكن كلامنا أن لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله قدر الله ماشاء فعل
*

----------


## غندور

*أسأل الله السداد و أسأل الله لنا و لكم العفو و المغفرة و أن يبعد عن قلوبنا و قلوبكم الحزن اللهم إني أعوذ بك من الهم و الغم و الحزن 
*

----------


## محمد كمال

*انا لله وانا اليه راجعون
                        	*

----------


## احمدحلفا

*انا لله وانا اليه لراجعون
                        	*

----------


## جعفر بابكر

*لاحول ولاقوة الابالله
*

----------


## محمد كمال

*اللهم اجرنا في مصيبتنا واخلف لنا خيرا منها
                        	*

----------


## جعفر بابكر

*ان كان ايداهور مات بفعل فاعل فلن تغمض له عين حتي يلاقي ربه صدقوني لن يضيع حق ايداهور ان كان هناك متسبب نعم الموت حق ولكن لكل شئ سبب 
القصاص القصاص من القتلة المتسترين خلف اللعيبة
والحكام والكل يعلم من نقصد
*

----------


## تينا

*انا لله وانا اليه راجعون
اذا ثبت صحة الكلام لازم يسمي مدرج باسمة خاصة وهو صغير حبة واحساسة دفعة ودون وعي
                        	*

----------


## محمدمناع

*الحمد له رب العالمين
والصلاة والسلام علي اشرف خلق الله اجمعين سيدنا محمد وعلي اله وصحبه اجمعين
الحمد لله الذي جعل الموت سبيل الاولين والاخرين
والحمد لله القائل (كل نفس ذائقة الموت)
نعم فقدناك يا اندراوس واي رجل فقدنا؟؟
نعم غيبك الموت واي رجل كنت؟؟
كنت المنقذ وكنت الاخ وكنت الرجل المكافح وكنت المخلص الشهم وكنت الشاب القوي النضيد وكنت مريخا يهاجم وكنت مريخا يدافع وكنت اخلاص بلا حدود وكنت المعاشر الطيب الخلقوق جمعت صفات المريخ في الركض وروح المريخ في التسديد جرحنا فيك منوسر والمنا بعدك كبير وعيوننا بعدك باكيه علي قيم دفنت معك وعلي اخلاق شرحة عليك انا لله وانا اليه راجعون وحسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل.
وجمعتنا خلف المريخ في مناسبات لاتعصي ولاتعد وحدتنا خلف كياننا في ايام سودا بحسن تصرفك وقوة شكيمتك ودماسة اخلاقك وجميل اهدافك
عهدنا اليك بعد رقادك الاليم اننا علي درب حبك للمريخ سائرون وعلي نهجك في الاخلاص للزعيم ماضون وعلي غيرتك علي القميص قابضون عهدنا اليك يا ايداهور العمل علي رفعت المريخ وروحك معنا وقلبك يخفق فينا مابقينا عهدنا اليك يا ايداهو ان لاننساك ماحينا وعهدنا اليك انك فينا باقي مابقينا نعاهدك علي الوفا والحب والعطا 
نعم احببناك نعم الفناك نعم شجعناك وكنت ملء السمع والبصر والان انت فينا ملء الفؤاد
ارقد بسلام اندراوس خطواتك الاخيره خبرتنا عنك واي خبر خبرتنا
خطواتك الاخيره كانت رسول الغيره وكانت خطوة المريخ والتاريخ
*

----------


## محمد كمال

*انا لله وانا اليه راجعون
                        	*

----------


## تينا

*اه اه اه اه  والله الكلام طلع روحي بكيت وكل مااشوف الصوره اقراء موضوع ابكي ولم تجف دمعي
                        	*

----------


## غندور

*طبع صورة الفقيد على شعار الزعيم حتى نهاية الموسم
*

----------


## مريخي صعب

*هذه الصحيفة صحيفة غرض .. والله والله لا افهم في السياسة ولكن هذه الصحيفة التي تدعو لإنفصال السودان وتمزيقه وهتك نسيجه الاجتماعي لا اصدقها لا اصدقها .. صحيفة تُريدنا أن نكون عرباً .. صحيفة عنصرية بغيضة تُريد أن تصطاد في الماء العكر وتستغل غضب جمهور المريخ ونست وتناست أن المريخ هو السودان يعشقه الجنوب والشمال والشرق والغرب ..
*

----------


## جواندي

*لاحول ولاقوة الا بالله العظيم 
*

----------


## جواندي

*لاحول ولاقوة الا بالله العظيم 
*

----------


## جواندي

*لاحول ولاقوة الا بالله العظيم 
*

----------


## جواندي

*لاحول ولاقوة الا بالله العظيم 
*

----------


## جواندي

*لاحول ولاقوة الا بالله العظيم 
*

----------


## جواندي

*لاحول ولاقوة الا بالله العظيم 
*

----------


## جواندي

*لاحول ولاقوة الا بالله العظيم 
*

----------


## محمدمناع

*بكت النجايل فرقتك وبي حرقه انتحب الكفر


عهدنا اليك المريخ يا ايداهو
عهدنا اليك المريخ يا ايداهو
*

----------


## مريخي صعب

*الحبيب الصفوة محمد مناع والله إن العين لتدمع والقلب ليحزن .. ولكن اختار نجمنا الخلوق أن يسقط في ارض المعركة وهو يقاتل من أجل الزعيم ... فلنحمل جميعاً الراية ولتستمر المعركة وهديتنا لهُ جميعاً هو الفوز والانتصار ... إنا لله وإنا اليه راجعون ولا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله .
*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*
انا لله وانا اليه راجعون 

*

----------


## جواندي

*لاحول ولاقوة الا بالله العظيم 
*

----------


## farandakas

*انا لله وانا اليه راجعون
كل من عليها فان ويبقى وجه ربك زو الجلال والاكرام
                        	*

----------


## محمدمناع

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخي صعب
					

الحبيب الصفوة محمد مناع والله إن العين لتدمع والقلب ليحزن .. ولكن اختار نجمنا الخلوق أن يسقط في ارض المعركة وهو يقاتل من أجل الزعيم ... فلنحمل جميعاً الراية ولتستمر المعركة وهديتنا لهُ جميعاً هو الفوز والانتصار ... إنا لله وإنا اليه راجعون ولا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله .





اخي المريخي الصعب 
صبرنا الله واياكم علي فراق الرجل الاسد اندراوس ايداهور
عودتي للمنزل البارحه من الاستاد كانت اشبه بحلم مفزع ماوددت الكتابه عنها لانها رهق عاتي لايستطيع امثالي حمله ولكنني اريد ان نعاهد ايداهور الراحل المقيم المرتحل الباقي علي ان نجتمع علي المريخ ونقبل عليه كما كان وان يستريح في نومته الخالده ويفرح لفرح المريخ القادم الذي طالما سعي له ايداهور حتي اخر خطوه ومات مقبلا لا مدبر مكر لايعرف الفرار 
مريخي الصعب نريد ان نفوت الفرصه علي الاعدا والمتربصين بكياننا الكبير 
نعم رحل ايدا وترك الشمس لنا مظلمه نعم رحل ايدا وخلف جراحات لا تندمل لكنها ارادة الله وعبره ودرس لكل الرياضين سيما المريخاب منهم
اخي المريخي لابد من رص الصفوف واستلهام الدروس والعبر من فراق الاخ الشقيق اندراوس ايداهور لابد من وصد الابواب في وجه اي فتنه وخلاف ايداهور جمعنا وهو حي يرزق ولن يفرقنا وهو راقد بسلام متوشح باشرف الالون
*

----------


## محمدمناع

*كل نفس ذائقة الموت



الله يصبرنا
الله يصبرنا
الله يصبرنا
*

----------


## هشام احمد الفاضلابى

*انالله وانااليه راجعون
                        	*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*يا لاعبي المريخ
يا ادارة المريح
يا مشجعي المريخ
يا أهل المريخ
يا مريخ يا مرييييييييييييييييييخ

كأس افريقيا هذا العام مسؤليتكم .. وأمانة في اعناقكم
 واسمه لن يكون كأس افريقيا
بل كأس بطل افريقيا
كأس ايداهور


*

----------


## احمدحلفا

*حسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل 
ولا حول ولاقوة الا بالله
                        	*

----------


## سيداحمد ابراهيم سيداحمد

*لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله

لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله
                        	*

----------


## مريخي صعب

*إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون ولا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله ... اللهم صبر جمهور المريخ العظيم ولاعبيه ومجلس إدارته ... وجنبنا الفتن ماظهر منها وما بطن ......
*

----------


## nona

*لاحول ولاقوة الا بالله 
حسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل
                        	*

----------


## مريخي صعب

*




 






*

----------


## barca

*الحمد لله على كل حال الصبر والمصابرة يا شباب
                        	*

----------


## مريخي صعب

*
*

----------


## Azmi shosh

*لا إله إلا الله ولاحول ولا قوة إلا بالله  
*

----------


## مريخي صعب

*ابنة الراحل ايداهور مع السيد جمال الوالي : 


*

----------


## سامي احمد ابراهيم

*والله ما قادر أكتب ولا كلمه في أي منتدى
*

----------


## جواندي

*لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله 
حسبى الله ونعم الوكيل
انا لله وانا اليه راجعون
                        	*

----------


## مريخي صعب

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سامي احمد ابراهيم
					

والله ما قادر أكتب ولا كلمه في أي منتدى



الموت حق .. وهذا هو قدرنا ولاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله ... سقط ايداهور في ارض المعركة ومعركتنا جميعاً هي مواصلة مابدأه نجمنا الخلوق .. نجمنا الذي حتي آخر رمق في عمره كان يريد أن يتوجه للمرمي .. حقنا عليه هو أن نشجع الزعيم بكل ما أُوتينا من قوة .. حقنا عليه هو مواصلة الانتصارات ولن ننتكس ولن نتراجع .. ولن تقف محطة الزمن بل سوف تستمر في الدوران وفي كل محطة بطولة وفوز وانتصار نُهديها للجندي الباسل في الكتيبة الحمراء .. وسوف نجعل ابنته تفتخر بأن هذا هو المريخ هذا هو فريق أبي ... الحبيب الصفوة سامي اسأل الله لك ولنا ولجميع جماهير المريخ العظيم الصبر والصبر ....
*

----------


## مريخي صعب

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة جواندي
					

لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله 
حسبى الله ونعم الوكيل
انا لله وانا اليه راجعون



الحبيب الصفوة جواندي .. هذا هو القدر الذي سطرهُ لنا الله  .. لا نملك إلا أن نقول الحمدلله ... ولاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله وحسبي الله ونعم الوكيل ... ولنلتف جميعاً حول الزعيم .. وأنتم صفوة منبر مريخاب اونلاين اسأل لكم جميعاً الصبر ..

*

----------


## عنج العجب

*الا المتاجرة بدم الضباح هذا يومه ولله ما اعطى ولله ما اخذ ونحمد لمجلس المريخ تريثه وبيانه القوى والمطالبة بتكوين لجنة للوصول لحقيقة ما جرى
*

----------


## acba77

*حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل
                        	*

----------


## محمد كمال

*[IMG]IMG]http://www14.0zz0.com/2010/03/07/18/721633536.jpg[/IMG[/IMG]
                        	*

----------


## محمد كمال

*الحمد لله علي كل حال ولله ما اعطى ولله ما اخذ
                        	*

----------


## فائزمصطفى جعفر

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
انا لله وانا اليه راجعون اللهم اجرني فى مصيبتي واخلف لي خيرا منها
يجب ان نعزى انفسنا محبى المنبر فى فقد نجم النادى الخلوق -الغيور -المخلص-ايداهور-ويجب ان نصبر على فقده لانه سنة الحياة 
ان لله ما اخذ -وله ما اعطى وكل شيء باجل مسمى -فلنصبر ولنحتسب
                        	*

----------


## reddish

*حسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل 
*

----------


## nona

*ربنا يتقمضه بواسع رحمته 
لن ولن ننساك ياضباح 
ايداهور ايداهور
                        	*

----------


## ود فيرجينيا

*والله انــــــــــــــك لفقد جلل يا ايداهور ...

ربنا يصبرنا علي الفاجعة ...
                        	*

----------


## ود فيرجينيا

*حسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل ...
*

----------


## ود فيرجينيا

*نطالب السفارة النيجيـــــــــــــرية بالتدخل وايفاد طبيب اجنبي ...
                        	*

----------


## كمال الدين 777

*ايوه والله انا كنت داير اقترح كدة لازم يكون الشعار لباقى مباريات الموسم دا الاسود الكامل ونجمة حمراء بس
                        	*

----------


## nona

*الصبر والذين اذا اصابتهم مصيبة قالوا ان لله وان اليه راجعون
                        	*

----------


## ود فيرجينيا

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ود البقعة
					

سطرها العضو المتميز ودالبدري بمنتدى كورة سودانية


كم انت كبير يا ايداهور رغم ضيق النفس ونزعات الموت حاولت التقدم كأنه يبعث برسالة لأهل المريخ كنتم اوفياء معي وسأكون وفياً معكم لأخر خطوة سوف اتجه نحو المرمى لأودعكم بأخر الاهداف سوف احاول لا تحسبوا ركوعي عجزاً احاول فالاشجار لا تموت الا واقفة هذه خطوتي الاولى وهذه الثانية لكن عذرنا لقد حان موعد الرحيل خانتني قدماي في المكان الذي احببت ان اسعدكم منه هنا كانت ملاحمي لكم هنا اودعكم هنا لم اعد اقوى على الحراك هنا تنتهي قصة العشق المسافر للعوالم الاخرى لو امهلني الوقت لعانقتكم فرداً فرداً لو امهلني الوقت لأسعدتكم يوماً اخر ولكن هنا حيث احببتم ان تروني واسعدكم وحيث انا احببت ان ارى فرحتكم اودعكم فلا تنسوني



 
ود البقعة وود البدري ابكيتموني وزاد حزني علي الضباح ...

يا الله الزمنا الصبر , الفقد جلل ...
*

----------


## احمد الحبر

*حسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل ..
اللقطة واضحه يا جماعة ولا تحتاج الى أن نقرأ الكذب الذي يشاع في الصحف من أجل كسب رخيص !!

اللاعب كنو نال كرت اصفر عقب اعاقته للباشا فكيف وصل سريعاً الى مكان ايداهور ليقتله ؟؟!!!

اللاعب الذي كان قريباً من ايداهور هو اللاعب رقم 2 من فرقة الامل وبالله عليكم تمعنوا الصورة جيداً وراقبوا حركة اللاعب وبالذات يديه فاذا كان اللاعب فعلاً ضرب ايداهور كان سيميل بجسمه قليلاً ليحكم ضربته لكن اللاعب المفترى عليه لم يحرك أي من يديه بل قام بتغطية اللاعب ايداهور الذي ترنح في جسد اللاعب رقم 2 ومن ثم سقط !!!

يا جماعة استهدوا بالله ولا تلقوا بالتهم جزافاً على لاعب برئ !!
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحبر

*ما اروعك يا ود البدري وأنت كذلك يا ود البقعة ..
كلمات أصدق تعليق عليها دمعه حري على هذا الفقد الجلل !!
إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
                        	*

----------


## reddish

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخي صعب
					

الرجاء الضغط علي الصور لرؤيتها بالحجم الطبيعي + وجود سعيد مصطفي ( سعيد السعودي قرب الفقيد ايداهور وهو أقرب لاعب شاهد الحالة .. اقرب من الجمهور وجهازنا الفني والحكم ورجل الراية واللاعبين ) لهذا شهادته اليوم في نادي المريخ هامة + التقرير الطبي .. والله بعد مداخلة الاخ reddish اصابني الزعر والهلع خصوصاً وأنني قد علمت بحكاية التقرير الشرعي من السودان في اتصال هاتفي وانتظرت حتي يأتي رد رسمي أو احد اعضاء المنتدي الموجودين علي ارض الحدث فمن رأي ليس كمن سمع ولكن للأمانة والشهادة لا يوجد اي اعتداء للاعب وارجو من الصفوة reddish توضيح هذا الامر علمياً .. هل يمكن أن يستقيم التقرير الطبي بدون ضرب ...




يامريخي صعب اقولها لك وبكل امانه ودون وصاية من احد وبمنتهى المسئولية 
لايمكن ان تنسكب سوائل المعدة للحنجرة دون ضرب. الا في حالتين  هي 
الغيبوبة التامة , او الشهيق المفاجئ نتيجة ....
اتوقف هنا فقد تم نفي التقرير اعلاه والذى اعلق عليه الان ,
حسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل 
يبدو ان الامانة والضمير سيضيعان كما يضيع الكثير فى هذا البلد 
.... واقولها تانية سنكمم افواهنا وسنبتلع هذه المرارات 
  وداعا يااجل المهن واطهرها 
لا اله الا الله الواحد القهار انت العدل والحكم 
*

----------


## رشيدي

*نرجو أن لا نكثر فى الاحزان وأن نعمل لرفع بوستات نعى له فى مباريات المريخ الافريقيه 
                        	*

----------


## احمد جبريل

*  حسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل
                               حسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل
                               حسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل
                               حسبناالله ونعم الوكيل
*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*
احمدة عادل لاعب الهلال
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*
بيتر جيمس ووارغو
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*

اكرم الهادي
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*لاعبي المريخ لم يتمالكو اعصابهم




*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*حارس الهلال وبكاء حار

*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*صور لاعبي الهلال بعد سماع الخبر المفجع






*

----------


## احمد الحبر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة reddish
					

يامريخي صعب اقولها لك وبكل امانه ودون وصاية من احد وبمنتهى المسئولية 
لايمكن ان تنسكب سوائل المعدة للحنجرة دون ضرب. الا في حالتين  هي 
الغيبوبة التامة , او الشهيق المفاجئ نتيجة ....
اتوقف هنا فقد تم نفي التقرير اعلاه والذى اعلق عليه الان ,
حسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل 
يبدو ان الامانة والضمير سيضيعان كما يضيع الكثير فى هذا البلد 
.... واقولها تانية سنكمم افواهنا وسنبتلع هذه المرارات 
  وداعا يااجل المهن واطهرها 
لا اله الا الله الواحد القهار انت العدل والحكم [/color][/size]



 

يا دكتور reddish اقدر حزنك على فقد لاعب كبير ومؤثر مثل ايداهور افضل مهاجم مريخي في الألفية الجديده ..

لكن يا دكتور لو تابعت حركة يد لاعب الأمل رقم 2 ستتأكد أن اللاعب لم يقم بأي حركه لضرب ايداهور وإلا لكان مال بجسمه بحركه سريعة حتى يحكم الضربة جيداً لكننا والشهاده لله لم نرى أو نلحظ أي حركه تؤكد أن اللاعب رقم 2 أصاب ايداهور ..

رجاءً يا بروف اغلق هذا الملف فالموت باب كل الناس داخله ولو كان هناك لوم فإن اللوم يقع على المسعفين لأن  ايداهور ظل منكفئا على وجهه ولمدة طويلة دون ان يجرى له اي نوع من الاسعافات الاولية او على الاقل لتعديل وضعه المنكفئ .. 

لم نرى اي محاولة لاجراء عملية انعاش القلب والرئة وحتى نقل اللاعب لم تتم سريعاً وربما كان ايداهور يحتاج في تلك اللحظة الى أوكسجين سريع ولم يفطن أحد لذلك بحكم جهلهم وحتى عربة الاسعاف ربما لا تتوفر فيها العوامل المساعده لانقاذ اللاعبين المصابين الذي يحتاجون الى أوكسجين وبعض الأدوية المنقذة التي تستعمل في مثل هذه الحالات ..

إذن هناك مليون ثغرة لاتهام أي شخص كان شاهداً في الملعب لذلك أتمنى من كل قلبي يا دكتور أن تغلق هذا الملف ونتقبل تقرير المشرحه ونصدقه ..

ولك كل احترمي وتقديري 




*

----------


## najma

*لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله
                        	*

----------


## رشيدي

*مشكور رياض عباس ولكن اين بقيت لاعبى المريخ
*

----------


## najma

*مشكور رياض ,,,, والله الرياضيين كلهم فجعوا بايداهوور
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*
بيان نادي المريخ
قال تعالى: (وما أبرئ نفسي إن النفس لأمارة بالسوء الا مارحم ربي أن ربي غفور رحيم).</
صدق الله العظيم 
وقال تعالى: (لا يحب الله الجهر بالسوء من القول الا من ظلم). </
صدق الله العظيم 
ونحن نعيش قمة الحزن والأسى بفقدنا الجلل، ولاعبنا الخلوق أندورانس إيداهور يرحل من هذه الفانية داخل ملعب الاستاد باذلاً دمه فداءً للمريخ ونحن نتقبل العزاء من جموع الشعب السوداني في النادي والاستاد والمكتب التنفيذي فوجئنا ببيان غريب يصدر من الاتحاد العام لكرة القدم السوداني الذي كنا نحسبه أكثر حكمة من الجميع نفاجأ بهذا البيان الغريب الذي يشجب فيه بيان المجلس مساء أمس الأول والذي التزم فيه المجلس بالحكمة ونقاء الكلم وطالبنا فيه بكل موضوعية بتقصي الحقائق والملابسات التي أدت للوفاة.كنا نظن أن الاتحاد الذي فشل في غاياته الخمسة وأولها اللعب النظيف (أين هم من لاعبينا سفاري ومصعب وهما يتعرضان للضرب أمام الحكم والاتحاد الذي لم يفتح الله عليه حتى بالتعليق ـ في نهاية الموسم الماضي، بل اختفت التقارير)، نظن أنهم لا يرون الا السالب في المريخ رغم قلته ـ أين الاتحاد وهو يشجب ما حصل في مباراة الأحداث، بل الموت ورئيس النادي وأمينه العام ولاعبو المريخ يهدئون الأحوال ويطالبون من الجمهور الهدوء مما أدى لمواصلة اللعب. 
أين الاتحاد الهميم من خطابات نادي المريخ المتواصلة المطالبة بتقرير نهائي الكأس والدوري أين هم ولاعبنا عبد الكريم النفطي تسيل منه الدماء وهم يتفرجون مع حكامهم ومراقبيهم الذين يرون المريخ فريقاً أجنبياً، أين هم مع كل هذه المؤامرات التي تحاك ضد المريخ؟ 
أين يا ترى قيادات الاتحاد الذين عزفوا حتى عن حضور مباريات المريخ الأفريقية؟ إذا كنتم تعتقدون أن المريخ ضعيف ويمكن تمرير ما تشاءون عليه فإننا نقف عند هذا الحد الذي كان الخط الفاصل بين الاحترام والاستحقار نقول إننا سنكون علقماً في حلقوم كل من يستهدف كيان المريخ ومنذ اليوم حيث أن الاحترام أصبح يأخذ ولا يهب، كنا نتوقع مشاطرة العزاء في فقد جلل رحل داخل الملعب في مباراة ينظمها الاتحاد العام.</>أين من صاغ البيان الاتحادي في تقديم واجب العزاء وهو أبسط واجبات السلوك السوداني؟؟ إننا نأسف لما وصلت اليه معاملة الاتحاد لنادي المريخ والذي نعلن منذ اليوم مقاومتنا له بالحق بكل ما أوتينا من قوة .. عاش المريخ أبياً كما كان وكما سيكون، وعاشت جماهيره التي ما فتئت تشجب موقف الاتحاد وقيادته لأن ما حدث من ثورة جماهيرية ومن تفلتات مرده الأساسي تقاعس الاتحاد عن أداء واجبه في حماية اللاعبين وتوفير التحكيم النزيه الذي يعطي كل ذي حق حقه. تجاوزنا عن الكثير من أجل الاستقرار الرياضي، وظل المريخ رائداً وقائداً في كل المجالات يقدم النموذج الحي الماثل للعيان والمشرف للسودان وهو يقيم الدورات ويحتفل بضيوف البلاد وينفق من ماله لمصلحة الكرة السودانية وما مباراة مصر والجزائر واحتفالات الاتحاد الأفريقي وما استضافته لكل أنشطة المنتخب الوطني داخل استاده وتوفيره للبيئة الصالحة الا مثالاً حياً لكل ذلك .. ولكن يبدو أن الطرف الآخر لا يرى في المريخ شيئاً جميلاً والذي نفسه بغير جمال لا يرى في الوجود شيئاً جميلاً
<ويحذر المريخ من أن مجلسه وجماهيره لن يرضيا بعد اليوم بأي تجاوز يحدث من قبل الاتحاد وأخيراً .. توصل مجلس إدارة نادي المريخ الى مخطط يسعى لنسف الاستقرار بنادي المريخ واستغلال هذا الظرف الإنساني لأجندة خاصة ولكن المجلس سيتعامل بالحسم والقوة اللازمين لكل من تسول له نفسه العبث بمقدرات المريخ.
>وعشت يا مريخ موفور القيم>والله الموفق والمستعان 
محمد جعفر قريش السكرتير بأمر مجلس الإدارة 
*

----------


## سامي احمد ابراهيم

*لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله...
*

----------


## رشووود

*معليش بس اللقطه واضحه 
لا انتباهه لا صفا 
الوفاة طبيعيه 
الحمد لله الذى لايحمد على مكرووه سواه
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحبر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة reddish
					

شكرا اخي احمد ووالله لولا خوفي ان يتشعب الموضوع ويخرج عن اطار بوستك الطيب 
 لوددت ان يستمر حوارى معك لمدة اطول 
 فانت شديد الثقافة تحمل مسئولية ضخمة مع اخوانك الاداريين في المنتدي 
 وصدقنى اقرأ لك كلما واتتنى فرصة او سانحة ... وفقك الله 
 ولي عودة في يوم ما باذن المولى 



 
لك كل الشكر يا بروف على  رحابة صدرك وتقبلك آرائي وأتمنى أن أكون بقدر ما قلته في شخصي .. 
مره أخرى شكراً سعيداً على تواضعك الجم ..

*

----------


## كشه الدولى

*الرحيل المر
ايداهور 
خلقه واخلاق 
وفهم واحترافيه 
الحمدلله على ما اراد الله


*

----------


## سامي احمد ابراهيم

*لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله..

ده الكلام المفروض يحصل من زماااااااان...
*

----------


## الامين1002

*نريد بيانا اقوي
                        	*

----------


## المستاء الاحمر

*غاص قلبي عندما وصلت الى التلفزيون وقالوا لي انو ايداهور اتعرض لاصابة شديدة لمن شالوهو بالاسعاف
وبعد شوية الناس بقت تتوقع وتتدردق في الواطة والكورة وقفت والدنيا جاطت وانا قلبي وقف .... ايداهور مات اول حاجة جات في بالي ..... ايداهور مات .... هداف دوري ابطال افريقيا ... المهاجم الصاروخ .... الشاب الطيب المهذب  .... المهاجم المقرب لقلبي ولقلوب كل المريخاب ... الله يكضب الشينة وانشاء الله تكون حاجة تانية ... حتى لو انو يكون حافظ ما حا يقدر يلمس الكورة طول الموسمين الجايات .... لكن؟؟؟؟؟
ايداهور مات .... الصدمة الكبيرة .... لاحول ولاقوة الا بالله ... انا لله وانا اليه راجعون
غاص قلبي .... وغص حلقي ... وكرعيني ما شالتني 
لك الله يا ايداهور
لك الله يا جماهير المريخ
والعزاء موصول لكل جماهير الرياضة السودانية عامة وجماهير المريخ خاصة
ووداعاُ ايداهور:ANSmile05::8hhr:
                        	*

----------


## عمر مجذوب

*راجع العنوان الحبيب رياض (الضباح).
مشكور ..حسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل
                        	*

----------


## welli

*لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله...
*

----------


## تينا

*وين صور اللعيبة في سرداق العزاء كيف حالة وارغو وكلتشي
ماذا حصل اليوم في الاستاد
الجماهير صور المسيره
هل تعرضوا للضرب من قبل الشرطة بسبب الحب
                        	*

----------


## ود فيرجينيا

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة رياض عباس بخيت
					


احمدة عادل لاعب الهلال



 
ابو الريوض البركة فينا جميعا , اعتقد انو دا امادو , اللاعب الجديد ...
*

----------


## كشه الدولى

*تنقد الرهيفه 
اتحاد السجم والرماد
يستغل الظرف الانسانى لخلق البلبله
ومانطلبه لكل الكيان تجاوز المحنه والرضاء
بأمر الله ولانجعل من المصيبه قاصمه الظهر 
فالنعمل بجد واجتهاد ونهدى كل انجازاتنا لروح
الفقيد الطاهره روحه الشهيده فى الواجب
والى الامام لانهن ولانلين امام الاتخاد الهش

كشه الدولى - حبيب الكل

*

----------


## salam

*لا حول ولا قوة إلاّ بالله ..إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
*

----------


## welli

* والذي نفسه بغير جمال      لا يرى في الوجود شيئا جميلا
*

----------


## تينا

*ادعو كل من كتب هنا ان يرجع الي الفيديو نازل في الشبكة او اليوتيوب ويتمعن في الاعادة كم مره اين كان اللاعب يحمل رقم 7 وبعد تحرك ايداهور خطوه يده اليسره بعد ماكانت نازله ارتفعت مع حركة ايداهور افبدونا
                        	*

----------


## welli

*لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله
*

----------


## سامي احمد ابراهيم

*أأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأه من الألم ...

أأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأه من الحزن...

أأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأه من الوداااااااااااااع يا إيداهوووووووووووووور...
*

----------


## ود فيرجينيا

*لا نقول الا مايرضي الله , حسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل .

انا لله وانا اليه راجعون ...
*

----------


## سامي احمد ابراهيم

*لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله...
*

----------


## وداللعوته

*بيان قوي جدا ولكن نريد التنفيذ ونرجوا ان لاتكون زعله عابره
                        	*

----------


## welli

*الحمد لله الذى لايحمد على مكرووه سواه
*

----------


## تينا

*:





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة faras
					

طبع صورة الفقيد على شعار الزعيم حتى نهاية الموسم



ده ابسط شي نقدمة له وفاء له
                        	*

----------


## salam

*حسب مشاهدتي للقطة سقوط الراحل لا أجد أثرا لإحتكاك قوي .. اللهم أأجرنا في مصيبتنا واخلف لنا خيرا منها ..إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون 
*

----------


## احمد الحبر

*ياريت مجلس الزعيم يمسك (ابنص) على طول مع الاتحاد ويخلي نفسه حاااااااد حتى النهاية
شكراً محمد جعفر قريش فقد اسعدنا بيانك ونحن من خلفك
                        	*

----------


## تينا

*يارب يارب يارب يارب يارب يارب يارب يارب يارب يارب يارب يارب يارب
صبرنا صبرنا علي المصيبة ماقادرين نحتمل والله خلاص روحنا مرقت
                        	*

----------


## تينا

*لا امل بعد اليوم
                        	*

----------


## mawia eriba

*بعد السلام والتحية
حملت قلمي لأكتب.. فخذلني يراعي لأول مرة وهو هو ذات القلم الذي كتب من العلم ما كتب وخط من الشعر والرثاء ما شاء الله له أن يكتب... اليوم أقف عاجزا من شدة الفاجعة.. أقف كالجدران ولا أستطيع الحراك.... 
يا أيها النسر , أن بلاد الهوسا والتكارير تبكيك بدءا" من بنين النيجيرية  حيث مسقط الرأس ومهد الطفولة والصبا إلى سمارو وأونشجا... ومدينة الغرب أصابا ولاغوس وما جاورها إلي نساروا ستيت والعاصمة الفيدرالية أبوجا وألى الشمال حيث كادونا وكانو.
أفتقدك أحفاد أحمدو بيلو وعثمان دانفوديو, وحزن لرحيلك أبوسانجو وجونثان قودلاك.. وحتى الرئيس عمرو يارادو أزداد ألما وهو طريح الفراش الأبيض. 
أتعرف يا إيداهور لماذا لن ينساك جمهور  وعشاق الزعيم أبد الدهر؟ لأنك رحلت متوشحا" بالأحمر وفي صدرك النجمة.. نجمة سيدة فرح وأنه لشرف أيما شرف.
إيداهور الضرب بالدور... و الضباح عطرك فاح.. نغمات سنفتقدها كثيرا ولكنك ستبقى حيا" في قلوبنا.
إيداهور الوجع بالدور...................
                        	*

----------


## حامدالوالى

*اين مثل هذه البيانات من زمان
فى الفتره القادمه نريد افعالا لا اقوالا
                        	*

----------


## المسلمي

*العنتريات التى ماقتلت ذبابة.
حتى رحيل ايداهور لم يعلمنا شيئا جديدا.
ان كانت هذه ردود افعالنا فسيطول أمد قلة حيلتنا وهواننا على الناس
*

----------


## احمد الحبر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة تينا
					

ادعو كل من كتب هنا ان يرجع الي الفيديو نازل في الشبكة او اليوتيوب ويتمعن في الاعادة كم مره اين كان اللاعب يحمل رقم 7 وبعد تحرك ايداهور خطوه يده اليسره بعد ماكانت نازله ارتفعت مع حركة ايداهور افبدونا



[justify]
أولاً اللاعب كان يحمل الرقم 2 وليس 7 كما تفضلتي .. 
حركة اليد لوحدها لا تعني ضرب ايداهور فاذا تحرك الجسم ومال مع اليد فربما كان كلامك صحيحاً لكن شيئاً من هذا لم يحصل !!
أظنك يا أخت ملاذ لازلت متأثره بهذا الفقد الكبير !! ليتك تحكمي عقلك وتتقي الله في الحكم على لاعب برئ لم يقم بما تريدين اثباته !! [/justify]
                        	*

----------


## احمدحلفا

*لاحول ولاقوة الا بالله
                        	*

----------


## ود فيرجينيا

*لن ننســـــــــــــــــــــاك يا ايداهور ما حيينا ...
*

----------


## acba77

*حسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل
                        	*

----------


## سامي احمد ابراهيم

*لاحول ولا قوة إلا بالله...
*

----------


## acba77

*لا حوله ولاقوة إلا بالله
                        	*

----------


## mhmd altayb

*لاحول ولا قوه الا بالله
                        	*

----------


## acba77

*حسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل
                        	*

----------


## ود فيرجينيا

*نريــــــــــــــــد التنفيذ وليس التصريح يا عالم , فقدنا اغلي لاعب بالكتيبة

النفطي قالها بصريح العبارة , علي اللاعبين ان يتعلموا كيف يحموا انفسهم ...
*

----------


## acba77

*انا لله وإنا اليه راجعون
                        	*

----------


## ود فيرجينيا

*لن ننساك يا ايداهـــــــــــور ...
*

----------


## badry

*ورحل ايداهور اللاعب الخلوق الفنان والذي كان مثالا للغيره علي الشعار الذي يرتديه  وحبه له حتى وافته المنيه في ليلة  كانت من اصعب الليالي على جماهير الرياضة عامه في السودان وجماهير الزعيم خاصه يرحمه الله رحمتا واسعه 
 انا لله وانا اليه راجعون 
ولا حوله ولا قوة الا بالله
                        	*

----------


## ibrahim s

*انا لله وانا اليه راجعون
                        	*

----------


## badry

*له الرحمه والمغفره بقدر ما قدم من عطاء للمريخ
                        	*

----------


## ود فيرجينيا

*سنفتقدك ايه الخلوق ايه الراقي , ولا اعرف كيف سأتابع مباراة 

وانا اعلم انك خارج التشكيلة وحتي خارج هذه الفانية , اللهم الزمنا

الصبر الجميل , ولا نقول الا مايرضي الله , انا لله وانا اليه راجعون ...
*

----------


## ود فيرجينيا

*مشكور الاخ احمد الحبر علي التحليل الوافي وشكرا للبروف بدر الدين ...

جرحك لن يندمل قريبا يا ايداهور ...
*

----------


## ود فيرجينيا

*يا جماعة هي بقت علي التلفزيون بث ...

ايداهور جرحك لن يندمل قريبا , ويارب تظهر العدالة المخفية ...
*

----------


## سيداحمد ابراهيم سيداحمد

*فليذهب شداد وزمرته الي الجحيم 

فلم يقدموا ما يشفع لهم بالمرور امام اي استاد داخل الوطن ناهيك عن خلق المشاكل والعداءات

تقصيرهم في الكثير من الاشياء بائن ولا يحتاج الي خبراء تمسكهم بالمناصب اهم لهم من الوطن وتقدمه وهذا شئ لا اظنهم يسعون له
*

----------


## سيداحمد ابراهيم سيداحمد

*لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله

ربنا يصبرها ويصبرنا قبلها

الموت حق

وما زال الألم يعتصرني واحتصنه
                        	*

----------


## meriekhabygidan

*Insha Allah
What I'm worried about is to loose our team integrity 
Just like after the bus accident , few years ago when we lost Siddig al3omda
                        	*

----------


## meriekhabygidan

*Friends
I would like to add a contribution from a professional point of view , I'm a physician workin as a medical specialist in UK, what I think from my observations to the scene provided is
He bent forward before the fall , thats propably cauz he felt dizzy or funny headed
after he fell on the ground he was shaking , this is suggestive of a fit which can be caused by an extreme disrubtion in the heart electric conduction called ventricular fibrillation its 
.usually a fatal condition 
*

----------


## meriekhabygidan

*What can cause it is diffcult to explain in otherwise healthy man like Edahor , however (Tadakhom 3dalat algalb)
a condition called HOCOM or hypertrophic cariomyopathy is quiet common , sometimes diffcult to diagnose in the usual heart scans , used as a routine in medical check up at the begening of the season, sometimes you need a special scanner to diagnose this condition.
What happened is at some point in life this fatal arrythmia occur & the patient had a sudden death. This is what we see as well in people who died over night in thier beds , & they were other wise healthy.
                        	*

----------


## عباس التنقر

*إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون ولا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله ... اللهم صبر جمهور المريخ العظيم ولاعبيه ومجلس إدارته ... وجنبنا الفتن ماظهر منها وما بطن ......
*

----------


## عباس التنقر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة تينا
					

لا امل بعد اليوم



إنا لله وإنا اليه راجعون الموت حق وكلنا راحلون
                        	*

----------


## محمد زعل

*العار  العار  يا  كمال شداد واعوانه
اين انتم من واجب العزاء
                        	*

----------


## اسماعيل

*أبنص طوالى إلى أن تنقد مكنة الإتحاد وخصوصاً أبو شعيرات
                        	*

----------


## ود البقعة

*انسى اهلي انسى روحي لكن مستحيل انساك يا ايداهور وكيف انسى من مات وهو متدثر بشعار الزعيم ذكراك سوف تكون خالدة فينا طول الدهر
*

----------


## مردونا

*تعلمنا من جميعا لاعبين المريخ ومن دخل النادى العريق الاخلاق العالية سيرو فى الدرب وربنا معنا عاش المريخ وعاش فتية المريخ  ولك خالص الشكر على البيان
                        	*

----------


## مردونا

*ربنا ارحمك يا داهور ويجعلك من اصحاب الجنان
                        	*

----------


## acba77

*دا الكلام المفروض يحصل من زمان
                        	*

----------


## acba77

*حسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل
                        	*

----------


## acba77

*لاحوله ولا قوة إلا بالله
                        	*

----------


## اسماعيل

*هذا كلام صحيح : يد اللاعب نمرة 2 إمتدت من أسفل إلى  
أعلى تجاه حنجرة الفقيد وهذه الضربة قاتلة بشهادة الخبراء , 
كنت أتمنى أن يكون الطبيب الذى  يقوم بالتشريح أجنبى ويا 
حبذا لو كان التشريح خارج السودان . 
أرجو النظر جيداً إلى تحرك يد اللاعب نمرة 2
                        	*

----------


## اسماعيل

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة احمد الحبر
					

عضو المحبين كمندان قال :

لقد تم تشريح جثمان اللاعب اليوم حوالي الساعه  الواحده صباحا ولقد اطلعت قبل قليل علي يومية الشرطه المفتوحه لدي نيابة  امدرمان وسط وقد جاء في اقوال الطبيب الذي قام بالتشريح ( دكتور جمال (بان  سبب الوفاه هو ارتفاع سوائل من المعده ادت الي قفل القصبه الهوائيه مما ادي  الي انسداد الرئتين وحدوث الوفاه ولا توجد اثارظاهره  لي اعتداء علي  اللاعب ) ولكن لم يحدد ما هي اسباب ارتفاع السوائل من المعده الي القصبه  الهوائيه وما زالت الامور قيد التحريات



(((قفل القصبه الهوائيه))) 
هذا هو السبب الحقيقى : أنظر إلى يد اللاعب نمرة 2 إمتدت سريعاً 
إلى الأعلى تجاه حنجرة الفقيد , وهذا النوع من الضربات قاتل لا شك
فى ذلك , 
كلامى دا ما ترموه , راجعوا الصورة بالتصوير البطىء كما ر أيناها 
فى النيل الأزرق !!!!
                        	*

----------


## قنوان

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة تينا
					

ادعو كل من كتب هنا ان يرجع الي الفيديو نازل في الشبكة او اليوتيوب ويتمعن في الاعادة كم مره اين كان اللاعب يحمل رقم 7 وبعد تحرك ايداهور خطوه يده اليسره بعد ماكانت نازله ارتفعت مع حركة ايداهور افبدونا



اختي تينا انا كنت اسوأ حالا لكن بعد التمعن في اللقطه اتضح انو الاعب رقم 2 رفع يده بعد سقوط ايداهور وسقطت يده علي عنق السعودي والذي تفاجأ بوجود جسم ايداهور يسقط عليه وان كان هناك اي التباس فان الله عز وجل يجلس علي كرسي العدل ولا نريد حكما سواه
                        	*

----------


## محجوب الخير

*انا اوافقكم على طبع صورة ايدا على الشعار مع النجمه وان يسمى له باب باسمه  عند دخول الاستاد مثلا الباب الريئسى مدخل ايداهور
                        	*

----------


## محجوب الخير

*افتقدناك ايها البطل الهمام و اوكد كل ما ضاعت الاهداف منا سوف تاتى زكراك نتنحسر ويتحسر قلبى على فراقك وسوف تظل هذه الكلمة تسير فى افواهنا فى مقبل الايام(يا حليلك يا ايداهور)
                        	*

----------


## قنوان

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة africanu
					

ياجلفوط ايداهور توفي
عيب تقول هلك



 دا ما جلفوط دا جلفوووووووووووووووووووووووووط شديد وكمان بتكلموا علي الجرع الذائده اعوذ بالله وانا لله وانا اليه راجعون
                        	*

----------


## محجوب الخير

*ياله من مشهد مؤثر
                        	*

----------


## حارس مرمي

*ألف شكر يا مريخي صعب على هذه الصور .. والله الموقف فعلا صعب وكذلك صورة إبنته .. ربنا يحفظهم من كل مكروه .. ودائما أهل المريخ هم أهل للكرم والأخلاق النبيلة وسوف تتم رعاية هذه الأسرة بإسم المريخ لان فارسها توفي وهو ممسكا بسلاح المريخ إلى آخر لظة في حياته ولم يتواني في خدمة المريخ العظيم .. والله الموقف صعب يا شباب والواحد مش قادر يعبر سامحونا ..
                        	*

----------


## الصفوى

*عائلة ايداهور مسؤلية المجلس والصفوه
*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*
كلام جميل .. ارجو ان ينفذ ، لا ان يكون حبر علي ورق بس 
*

----------


## merre'7abe

*مزمل جزاه الله خير علي المقال الوافي الضافي في حق فقيد السودان والرياضة (ايداهور)
رحمة الله ...
وبالذات جملة (لا أدري ماذا كتبت وكيف كتبت بعد ان  ضربني موت الضباح في صميم الفؤاد حزني على إيداهور يقبض على تلابيب القلم ويخنق المداد رحل في ليلةٍ سوداء أدمت القلوب قبل المقل واني الي فراقك يا (ضباح لمحزون)...
حقيقة هذا الكلام ابكاني ولم استطع تمالك نفسي 
رحمك الله يا ايداهور مكانك ما بنسدا
انا لله وانا اليه راجعون
*

----------


## محجوب الخير

*اصبح الامر معاشا لا مفر منه برحيل ابن من ابناء المريخ اللاعب الخلوق المهذب الضباح كما كنا نسميه . نعم رحل ايدا هور الضرب بالدور ورحلت معه كل معانى الجمال كل الجمال رحل ايداهور وترك فى النفس حسره والم .
    نعم رحل رجل الحوبه معشوق كل الجماهير بمختلف ميولها النسر النيجيرى /الضباح /ايدا /ايداهور كل هذه الالقاب كانت تعنى جمالا وفنا فى نفوس الصفوه وكانت انشوده نترنم بها لحظة الياس .نعم ايادى المنية كانت اسرع منا واخذت منا هذا النسر ولكن ماذا نقول فى مشية الله الصبر الصبر 
    بكيناك حتى جف الدمع منا وان كان الدمع يعيد لعادك لنا بكينا وبكينا ورثينا ورثأ المداد قبلا عنا حتى جف ايضا مثل دموعنا 
     ايداهور الجمال كل الجمال رحل الفن عنا وكذا الافراح .رحلت برحيله معانى البذل  والعطاء رحلت عنا ايداهور الضرب بالدور رحلت عنا افراحنا واصبحت تلازمنا اتراحنا  


        رحلت عنا وجعلت فينا زكراك التى لا تنسى رحلت عنا وانت تدافع عن سمعة الزعيم تدافع عنا تدافع عن المريخ
 الحقيقه الغائيه عن الكثيرين ايداهور تزرف عيناه عندما نخسر يحب المريخ حتى الثماله يعمل من اجله كى ينتصر يستبسل يلعب برجوله هكذا ايداهورهذا هو الفتى الابنوسى الذى اتى من قلب افريقيا 
             رحماك ربى وان تكون اخر الاحزان
                        	*

----------


## acba77

*فى القلب يا ايداهور  ولن ننساك
*

----------


## اياس على عبد الرحمن على

*دا الكلام...و ياريت يكون فعل.....
                        	*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*
ربنا يعوض المريخ غايتو .. ويثبت اللاعبي عشان يقدرو يستمرو
*

----------


## ابوحازم

*لن ننساك .. يا ايداهور ماحيينا
*

----------


## بكري عثمان

*ياشباب كما قال الاخ احمد الحبر ليس هنالك ضرب وانا شفت اللقطة اكثر من عشرون مرة  ايداهور بدا عليه الاعياء قبل الاحتكاك وعند تحركه كانت الروح تخرج منه وسقط على اللاعب
                        	*

----------


## acba77

*انا لله وانا الية راجعون
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحبر

*ايداهور..مازال  في »الدمع« بقية 


 < كنت مثلكم اغالط نفسي..اكذب  الصورة لا (الموت)...ارفض (الحقيقة)..ما امر الحقيقة عندما تكون هي والموت  شيء واحد.

 < ما اضيق الدنيا عندما يكون (الحزن) حاضرا في جهاتها الاربع.

 < الجهات الاربع يومها كانت تسع..بل كانت خمس ..لا كانت ثلاث.

 < نحن مازال (الموت) غريبا بيننا..رغم انه في كل يوم يأخذ منا حبيبا  ويخلص من اعمارنا اعز ما فيه.

 < مازال (الموت) يمثل عندنا (وحشة) لا نعرف ان نتعامل معها..ولا نعرف  التصالح معه.

 < من هذا الذي يغشنا منكم؟...لماذا دائما نحن ننسي اننا ضيوف في هذه  الحياة..لماذا دائما نسقط هذه الحسبة..ونهرب من الموت اليه.

 < حاولت مثلكم ان اغش نفسي...ان اقمع فينا ذلك الاحساس الذي يقول ان  ايداهور قد رحل.

 < حاولت ان امدد عندي الامل..ايداهور برجع..بقوم...ما في مشكلة.

 < حاجة عادية بتحصل في اي ملعب. هسع بقوم.

 < لكن!!. لكنه ما رجع.

 < وسط هذا (التغالط) وقفت بيني وبين نفسي...كانت المساحات يملأها  (الوجع).

 < عبرت كل العبارات...قست كل الكلمات..لكنها كانت اصغر.

 < مثل (نعلي) تماما...فقد ضاق كما ضاق يوما علي (عمر الطيب الدوش).

 < ضاق نعلي..واتململ (التراب) تحت قدمي.

 < وشعرت مثلكم ان كل الاشياء حولي تضيق..الساعة...الخاتم..حتي (جلدي)  كان يضيق عليّ. حاولت اطلع...لكن الشارع كان اضيق.

 < البلد كلها ضاقت. الدنيا بقت متل خرم الابرة.

 < وددت لو اني خرجت من هذا (الضيق)...لكن براحات الخارج اضيق من الماعون  الذي اريد ان اخرج منه.

 < ضاعت عليّ الدواخل وغاب عني حتي ان (اضارف) باب ان ادخل من حيث منعت.

 < خرجت..بل دخلت...بل تشابه عليّ الدخول والخروج..لا اعرف ان كنت خرجت  او اني دخلت...لا اعرف.

 < لا اعرف.

 < الموت عندما يحضر يأخذ ما يقصده...الموت لا يكتب اطلاقا علي ابواب  دواخلنا (حضرت ولم اجدكم). الموت لا يخلف موعده.

 < لا يمنعه من الوصول عاصم ولا ينقذنا منه عربة اسعاف او كونسلتو طبي.

 < لا يتأخر..لا يعتذر. الموت لا يفعل ذلك...لكننا نحن ننتظر منه هذا.

 < ننتظر ان يمنح من نحب استثناء...مهلة...لحظة.

 < ايداهور....كل الدوائر (حزينة). كل الطرق كانت مغلقة للحزانى.

 < مسدودة بيني وبين دواخلي (همزة الوصل).

 < مقطوعة في دواخلنا (الموية والكهرباء).

 < نحن الذين غافلنا الزمن مرة عشان نفرح معك...عشان نضحك ونفرش بيك  الطريق الي القمة.

 < كنت تلعب ضدنا كخصم لكن كنا نحترم فيك حتي هذه (الخصومة)..ربما تكون  انت الذي علمتنا ان نحترم الاخر...حتي لو كان هذا الاخر جاء ليهزمك او كان  لتخسر منه.

 < علمتنا ان نتقبلك بصدر رحب وانت تهز شباك الهلال وتقطع الكرة من عمر  بخيت وتصل الي شباك المعز محجوب.

 < كنت رائعا حتي وانت تفعل ذلك.

 < هتفنا معكم (ايداهور الضباح) فقد كان (ضبحك) مثل السكر..رغم مرارته  ورغم وجعه.

 < كان ذلك القبول لك وحدك....لأن احترامك كان اكبر من (وجعتنا)..وكان  تهذبك وانضباطك يجبر حتي خصومك ان يبادلوك الاحترام وان يستمتعوا معك وانت  (تضبح).

 < ايداهور....لم نكن نتمناك في الهلال...لأنك كنت منا حتي وانت تلعب في  الند التقليدي للهلال.

 < كنت واحدا منا في المريخ...تمثلنا في الكوكب الاحمر...وتمثل قبل ذلك  المريخ...كنت تشكل (شراكة) بيننا والمريخ.

 < تجمع بين الازرق والاحمر...الاصفر والابيض.

 < هي الكورة شن طعمها؟...شن معناها؟.

 < جمالها في انها خلقت بيننا هذه الالفة..روعتها في انها صنعت بيننا  جسور تواصل من غير جسور.

 < ايداهور مات....ما اقسي هذه العبارة.

 < اول مرة سمعتها رفضتها..قررت عدم التعامل معها حتي لو كانت واقعا.

 < كنا شايفنك وانت بيناتنا فرحان وجاري تقفز وتسجل وتضرب وتنظرب من غير  ان نشوف منك تضجرا او زعلا.

 < لن نجردك من انفعالاتك...انت برضو زينا ..تغضب وتفرح..وتضرب وتنظرب.

 < الكورة اصلها كدا ..لن نضع لها قانونا جديدا يجردها من متعتها  وملحقاتها.

 < كنا شايفنك مثل (الحصان) قدام عيونو بصحة وعافية وقوة.

 < لكنك رحلت..لأن كل هذه الاشياء لا تمنع الموت ولا تفرمله.

 < بل كل هذه الاشياء لا تقدر حتي ان تؤجل الموت ..(لحظة).

 < ايداهور مات...ما اقسي هذه العبارة التي رفضناها في البدء وغالطناها.

 < وقفت الطفلة (آمنة) بسنواتها الستة امام التلفاز...تنظر للصورة ثم  تهرب للداخل.

 < تسمع بعض الكلمات..بعض التعليقات...والناس حولها ينتقلون من قناة الي  قناة.

 < ومن التلفزيون الي الراديو..وايداهور امامهم (جثة هامدة).

 < ينظرون اليه ثم يقلبون جوالهم السيار.

 < يبحثون عن (خبر) يكذب احساسهم ويبعد مخاوفهم...والطفلة (آمنة) وسط هذا  الهلع والخوف...تدخل وتطلع..تقرأ في عيون من حولها الحزن.

 < تبلع كلماتها..تحبس دمعاتها..وتدخل وتطلع (ما فاهمة حاجة).

 < وقفت الطفلة آمنة امام التلفاز مرة اخري ...كانت الوحيدة القادرة علي  ان تقولها.

 < الوحيدة التي تمالكت الشجاعة وقالتها: (بابا ..بابا ايداهور مات).

 < عندها ادرك الجميع انهم امام حقيقة لا مفر منها.

 < ايداهور مات. حاول والدها ان يزجرها..قال لها يا بنت لا ما تقولي كدا).

 < لكن الواقع كله ..والناس والاذاعة والتلفزيون ..كلهم كانوا يقولوا نفس  العباراة...(ايداهور مات).

 < هكذا غادر الحياة...جاء بلبسته الحمراء مرتديا الزي الكامل للمريخ.

 < شعاره كان اكثر احمرارا في ذلك اليوم الذي رحل فيه.

 < وكان هو يبدو اكثر نشاطا...اكثر حيوية.

 < جاء ليموت هنا في استاد المريخ...ليؤكد حبه...غادر الحياة وهو يمثل  المريخ.

 < كأنه كان يصارع الزمن ..ويغالب فيه ليكون سقوطه داخل منطقة الجزاء.

 < ايداهور حتي عندما مات وقع في المنطقة المحرمة.

 < حتي عندما سقط اختار ان يكون سقوطه وهو في اتجاهه نحو مرمي الامل.

 < اراد ان يقاتل حتي اخر لحظة في حياته.

 < بكي عليك يا ايداهور لاعبو الامل كما بكي عليك لاعبو المريخ...وكان  بيتر جيمس يشارك وارغو في (الدمعات).

 < ولم تبعد المسافات لاعبي الهلال ان يبكوا هناك في مدني وهم يحققون  فوزا صعبا علي الاهلي في مدني.

 < علاء الدين يوسف كان مثل امادو...مثل سادومبا والمعز وهيثم مصطفي  والدعيع...مثل سفاري واكرم وكلتشي.

 < جميعهم كانوا تحت قبضة الحزن.

 < هكذا هي الحياة..لا نختار فيها متي نأتي ولا نختار رحيلنا.

 < نحن لا نختار شيئا

 < نحن مجرد ضيوف ...احيانا ننسي ذلك...لكن تحدث مثل هذه المواقف لنتذكر.

 < ملحوظة: انتباه.

 هوامش

 < مجلس ادارة نادي المريخ لم يكن موفقا في (بيانه) وبيانه يخرج عقب هذه  الاحداث مباشرة مشككا ومتحدثا عن العدالة والقصاص.

 < محمد جعفر قريش اراد ان يقول لنا : انا موجود.

 < اراد ان يقول ذلك حتي في هذه اللحظات الحزينة.

 < محمد جعفر قريش بصمته واسمه لا وجود له إلا تحت (البيانات) التي تخرج  من مجلس ادارة المريخ.

 < هل اكتفي قريش بهذا الدور؟.

 < علي العموم مجلس المريخ بشكل عام لم يكن موفقا في (ردة الفعل).

 < ولم يختلف عن ذلك اعلام المريخ كثيرا.

 < الموت قدر..وايداهور لم يتعرض لاصابة في الملعب يمكن ان تكون سببا في  وفاته.

 < ما حدث احتكاك عادي يحدث حتي بين الناس في السوق العربي.

 < لو كانت مثل هذه (الاحتكاكات) تقتل الناس لما بقي احد في موقف  المواصلات في استاد الخرطوم او استاد الهلال.

 < بل كان كل العمال والموظفين رحلوا عن هذه الدنيا امام شباك الصراف.

 < يجب ان يكون تعامل المريخ مع هذا الحدث اكبر من هذا الفهم.

 < ماذا يعني ان يصرح الوالي عن تكفله باعاشة اسرته.

 < وماذا تعني (الطائرة الخاصة).

 < كل هذه الاشياء يجب ألا تتحدثوا عنها الان.

 < ويجب ألا تحملوا لاعبي الامل فوق طاقتهم.

 < مؤسف والله ان تحمل بعض الكتابات تهديدات صريحة لفريق الامل.

 < في هذا الوقت الذي رحل فيه ايداهور ..كان سوف يرحل فيه حتي لو كان  ايداهور في تمرين خاص.

 < كان سوف يرحل وان كان في فراشه.

 < الاصل في مثل هذه الحوادث ان يكون هناك (قصد وترصد).

 < والجميع متفقون علي انه لا قصد ولا ترصد في حادثة رحيل ايداهور.

 < في مثل هذه الاحزان الفرص متاحة للتقرب بين الناس وللمشاركة في الوجع  والحزن.

 < انتصار الهلال علي الاهلي كان عبر طريق صعب..مع ذلك لم يشعر الهلالاب  بهذه المباراة بسبب وفاة ايداهور.

 < لم يكن فارق مع الهلالاب حتي ان خسروا نتيجة هذه المباراة.

 < لكن الهلال انتصر ولو علم لاعبو الهلال بوفاة ايداهور لما كسبوا نتيجة  المباراة.

 < يشكر صلاح ادريس في انه حتي وهو مستقيل قريب من الهلال.

 < بهذا كسب صلاح ولم يخسر.

 < لكن ادارة الهلال تحتاج الي تماسك وتصافٍ اكبر في المرحلة القادمة.

 < ويحتاج المريخ ان يتجاوز احزانه وان يخرج لاعبو المريخ من هذا  الاحباط.

 < هكذا هي الحياة...لا تتوقفوا.

 < خبر عاجل: والله يسهل.
*

----------


## ود البقعة

*القلب يتقطع الماً لفراقك ولكن هذا حال الدنيا كل من عليها فان ويبقى وجه ربك ذو الجلال والاكرام
*

----------


## ياسر المشرف

*مجلس المريخ تسرع في تحديد سبب وفاة اللاعب وكان يجب عليه الإنتظار لحين الإنتهاء من التحقيقات الرسمية وبعدها يعلن موقفه وأني أخشى أن تستغل الحكومة النيجيرية هذه الواقعة بغعادة تشريح الجثة وإختلاق أسباب أخرى وفي هذه الحالة سيجد مجلس المريخ نفسه في موقف يسحد عليه من قبل جماهيره
*

----------


## acba77

*انا لله وانا اليه راجعون
*

----------


## بت ملوك النيل

*انا لله وانا اليه راجعون 

*

----------


## mozamel1

*عبدالرحمن كنو كان في موقع الخطأ الذي احتسبه الحكم ضده ونال الكرت الأصفر فكيف يكون هو من ضربه؟ أرجعوا الى لقطة وقوع ايداهور وسترون ان الوفاة طبيعية - واستهدوا بالله يا جماعة لنبعد عن انفسنا الفتن والانتباهة صحيفة غير مسئولة أبدا وبتصريحها هذا تكون قد سكبت الزيت على النار وأججت الفتنة ولا حول ولا قوة الا بالله - اللهم جنبنا الفتن ما ظهر منها وما بطن وألهمنا رشدنا ونسألك حسن الخاتمة
                        	*

----------


## acba77

*انا لله وانا اليه راجعون
*

----------


## ابوالعلاء محمد البشير

*الرحيل المر الذي صدم كل القاعدة الرياضية في البلاد عدا اتحاد السجم العام .. ورحيل النجم الخلوق ايداهور ابكي الجميع وتكفي فقط صور لاعبي الهلال عقب تلقيهم لخبر الرحيل المر ..
الهلال كنادي ومجمتع كان اروع وهذا شئ طبيعي فالفقد جلل وبمثلما فقدت جماهير المريخ النجم الهلالي الموهوب والخلوق والي الدين محمد عبدالله فقد فقدت الان جماهير الهلال نجم المريخ الخلوق ايضا ايداهور..
الهلال ضرب مثلا رائعا وهو يوفد عددا من منسوبيه وقادته غدا ضمن الطائرة الخاصة التي ستحمل جثمان الفقيد الي نيجيريا ووفد الهلال سيضم رئيسه صلاح ادريس واحد اعضاء المجلس بجانب النجم الكبير وقائد الفريق هيثم مصطفي .
التحية لمجلس الهلال وقاعدته الرياضية بعد ان ضربوا اروع الامثال في الوفاء ..




*

----------


## ود البقعة

*انا لله وانا اليه راجعون 
*

----------


## acba77

*انا لله وانا اليه راجعون
*

----------


## ود البقعة

*قدر الله وماشاء فعل 
وكل من عليها فان ويبقى وجه ربك ذو الجلال والاكرام
لا شك فاجعة كبيرة المت بنا وفقد كبير ومؤثر جداً وذكرى رحيل ايداهور لم ولن تمحيها السنوات ويجب ان نتذكر الموت علينا حق ، واتمنى ان لا تنسينا الفاجعة الاستحقاقات القادمة واولها مباراة الزعيم امام الغزالة التشادي والباقي لها ايام ويجب على مجلس الادارة تدارك الامر سريعاً
*

----------


## ود البقعة

*والله ما قصرو لهم جزيل الشكر 
*

----------


## الصفوى

*المريخالقوى خير واحب الى جماهيره من المريخ الضعيف
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحبر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة meriekhabygidan
					

Friends
I would like to add a contribution from a professional point of view , I'm a physician workin as a medical specialist in UK, what I think from my observations to the scene provided is
He bent forward before the fall , thats propably cauz he felt dizzy or funny headed
after he fell on the ground he was shaking , this is suggestive of a fit which can be caused by an extreme disrubtion in the heart electric conduction called ventricular fibrillation its 
.usually a fatal condition 




Thank you, Dr. This clarification which confirms  what I said earlier in this Eidahor the Post that the player had died  naturally

*

----------


## حسين يوسف

*أصدر دكتور حافظ عبد القادر طبيب نادي المريخ تصريحا رسميا أكد فيه الآتي: 

1/ إن الراحل إيداهور كان لائقا طبيا قبل المباراة، بل أنه من اللاعبين الذين أثبتت كافة 
الفحوصات الطبية داخل وخارج السودان لياقتهم الصحية، فقد تجاوز اللاعب الكشف الصحي 
في نادي النصر الأماراتي، وتجاوزه ايضا في ألمانيا خلال محاولة احترافه هناك... 
وأؤكد إن جميع لاعبي المريخ في أتم لياقتهم الطبية والحمد لله.. عدا الاصابات الطبيعية.. 

2/ وأؤكد إن اللاعب الراحل لم يبتلع لسانه على الاطلاق لا داخل الملعب ولا خارجه.. وحتى 
عملية التشريح اثبتت أن الراحل لم يبتلع لسانه على الاطلاق.. 
وحين سارعت لعملية اسعاف اللاعب وجدت أن قلبه كان متوقفا عن النبض، 
و قمت في حينها بعمل كل الاسعافات الأولية لانعاش القلب وتواصلت عملية اسعاف القلب 
داخل عربة الاسعاف ولم تتوقف على الاطلاق حتى وصول اللاعب للمستشفى.. 

3/ ونؤكد إنه حسب إفادة التشريح الطبي الذي أعلن للجميع ويعرفه الجميع فإن الوفاة 
كانت طبيعية.. 
وفي الختام نؤكد استعدادنا التام للاجابة على كل الأسئلة التي تمثل هاجسا 
يخلق ضبابية لدى عشاق الزعيم حول وفاة نجمنا الخلوق إيداهور.. 
وللصفوة صادق التعازي في مصابنا الجلل.. إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون.. 
دكتور حافظ عبد القادر.. طبيب نادي المريخ الرياضي
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*بقدر حزني على رحيل اللاعب ايداهور احزنني كثيرا ما رايته ولحاظته في تلك اللحظة ...
فقد المنى كثيرا ان ارى تلك العربة التى تسمى تجاوزا اسعافا ...
حزنت كثيرا لما آل له امر السودان والسودانين ...
تلك المسخ عبارة عن حفلة خلعت كراسيها وسميت تجاوزاً عربة اسعاف ...
عربة اسعاف تسير وبابها الخلفي مفتوح في شوارع يكثر فيها الغبار والاتربة ...
وهي تحمل بداخلها مريض يحتاج لادوات التنفس التى هي من اهم الاشياء التي توجد داخل العربة ...
بقدر فقد ايداهور حزنت على حال السودان الذي تتطاول فيه الناس في البنيان و لا يوجد فيه عربة اسعاف واحدة مثل العربات التى نشاهدها في كل العالم ...
مؤسف هو امر السودان ...
*

----------


## نزار هاشم حمد

*اللهم اجز ايداهور بما هو اهل له 
ولك مني اخي احمد كل التقدير والاحترام وللبروف 
ولكن دعونا نتعمق اكثر لنعرف الحقيقة كاملة ولا نظلم احداً 
وعندها سيكون لكل حادث حديث
وتقبل مرور
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحبر

*مشكور يا دكتور حافظ وإن تأخر هذا التصريح كثيراً مما جعل الكثيرين يطلقون التهم جزافاً على هذا وذاك ..
                        	*

----------


## محجوب الخير

*حقيقة لاكثيرا على الله وهكذا حب الصفوه للصفوه اللهم ارحم هذا الطفل بس علينا ان نتمالك فى مثل هذه الظروف
                        	*

----------


## محمدمناع

*شيخنا الجليل طارق حامد صبرنا الله واياكم علي فقدنا الكبير 
وحال السودان اسو مما تتصور والسودان له الله 
بمستشفيات( تلمع) بي اليراميك وتعج بي المرضي ولاتوجد بها اسطوانات الاوكسجين
في السودان المرض يعني الموت والموت البطي
لنا الله يا شيخ طارق ونحن في السودان نعاني من اهمال الدوله في الصحه والتعليم 
ولنا الله وحده ومياه السودان العزبه تمر من مواسير الاسبتس المسرطنه ولنا الله ياشيخي ونحن لاحول لنا ولاقوة ولنا الله الله وحده ونحن نفقد ايداهور ومعه نفقد ماتبقي لنا من ثقه في كوادرنا الاسعافيه
*

----------


## محجوب الخير

*اخى مناع جزاك الله عنا خير الجزاء ونحن جميعنا حزينين لفراق البطل اندراوس ايداهور
                        	*

----------


## acba77

*انا لله وانا اليه راجعون
*

----------


## acba77

*انا لله وانا اليه راجعون
*

----------


## acba77

*انا لله وانا اليه راجعون
*

----------


## acba77

*انا لله وانا اليه راجعون
*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*


انا مع مزمل1 ورشووود واحمد الحبر ، الوفاة 99.99 % طبيعية 0.01 % فقط احتمال موته بسبب آخر .
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحبر

*[justify]ما حدث للاعب المريخ الراحل ايداهور جعلنا نضع أيادينا على قلوبنا خوفاً من حدوثه مستقبلاً لأي فرد منا !!

توجهت باسئلتي الى الدكتور بدر الدين عبد الرحمن السر استشاري المناظير بمستشفى قوى الأمن بالمملكة العربية السعودية بالاسئلة التالية :

كيف يبلع الانسان لسانه ؟!!
وما هي الأسباب التي يمكن أن تؤدي إلى عملية بلع اللسان ؟! 
وهل بلع اللسان يمكن أن يحدث خارج ملعب كرة القدم بمعنى هل يمكن أن يحدث  لانسان عادي ماشي في الطريق بصورة عادية ؟!!


[/justify]
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحبر

*[justify]فجاءت اجابة الدكتور بدر الدين كالآتي :
شكرا احمد 
وللاجابة على سؤال  بلع اللسان:
 انتشرت في السنوات الاخيرة في الملاعب الرياضية حالة وظاهرة خطيرة
 وهي بلع اللسان من قبل اللاعب وحدثت هناك حالات وفاة كثيرة بسبب هذه الحالة الخطيرة وأغلبها تكون بسبب عدم معرفة كيفية إسعاف المصاب فمن المهم جدا أن يعرف جميع الرياضيين عن هذه الحاله
 وكيفية إسعاف المصاب بها وأتمنى يكون في جميع الأندية أو الحواري أو المجموعات الرياضية أشخاص يعرفون التعامل مع هذه الحالة.

اللسان:
 هو عضو موجود في الفم يتكون من الياف عضلية مسؤول عن تحريك اللقمة والكلام وعند بلعه يؤدي الى سد فتحة اللهاة والاختناق..
ماهي حقيقة بلع اللسان ؟
نسمع من يقول : فلان من الناس او لاعب  ... بلع لسانه 
 هذا التعبير خاطىء ..لماذا؟ 
. لأن الإنسان مستحيل أن يبلع لسانه .. لذا من الخطأ إدخال اليد لسحب  اللسان ..لأن عضلة اللسان قوية ..وثانياً لأن اللعاب لايساعد ..
 مالذي يحصل إذاً؟ 
عندما يفقد الإنسان الوعي , يرتخي الجسم كله ، بما فيها الفك واللسان ولسان  المزمار ،فتسقط قاعدةاللسان في مجرى الهواء .. .. 
 ما على المسعف  عمله فقط نرفع الذقن إلى أعلى مع إمالة الرأس , 
وذلك لتغيير وشد فتحة مجرى الهواء وتتغير من مستديرة إلى بيضاوية 
الأسباب الأكثر شيوعا:-
1- ضربات الراس وارتجاج الدماغ  ونزيف المخ والتشنجات تؤدي الى خلل في وضيفة الدماغ وبلع للسان.
2- قصور في الدورة الدموية.
3 فقدان الوعى بصورة عامة

الإسعافات الأولية وهي الأكثر أهمية:-
1- على المسعف أن يكون هادئا .

2- على المسعف أن يقوم بإمالة الرأس للخلف و جعل الذقن في أعلى مستوى .. ثم يتبع ذلك فتح الفم بتحريك الفك السفلي للأسفل .. ثم يخرج اللسان بطريقة السحب حيث توضع الأصابع (السبابةالإبهام) خلفه على شكل خطاف و يشد للخارج .. [/justify]
                        	*

----------


## مرهف

*وداعا نجم النجوم 
نعم رحل النجم  الكبير ولله ما اعطى وله مااخذ- وبرحيله  انطفاءت نصف قوة فريق كرة القدم  واحدث رحيله المفاجى صدمة لجميع محبى الكيان وعشاقه باجماع قل ان يتكرر-- فقد اجتمعت للراحل اندراوس ايداهور مجموعة من الخصال والخصائص  جعلت من فقده زلزالا ضرب بعنف فى وجدان اقوى الرجال ثباتا-- واحدثت توابعه  شروخا وتصدعات  ستبقى لوقت طويل--فقد تغلغل الراحل باخلاقة ووفاءه واخلاصه فى كل اركان الكيان ومحبيه وترك بصماته محفوره فى كل انجازات المريخ التى تحققت منذ التحاقه بكشف المريخ-- -وهذا يفسر رد الفعل العام الذى صاحب وقائع الرحيل  منذ البداية حتى  الاعلان الرسمى برحيله المرير---- وماصاحب ذلك من ردود افعال -- وفى وقت اتجهت الانظار لاندراوس وزملاءه لموسم رياضى مبشر --ولعهد انجازات مصاحبه لثورة انجازات حققها المريخ  فى بنياته ومنشاءته---والله يفعل مايريد  ولا راد لحكمة 
عظم المصيبة لن يوقف المسيرة تعودنا فى كيان المريخ ان نحزن ونواصل المسير--توارثنا العزم والاصرار كابر عن كابر نستمد من الشدائد باسها ومن الفواجع عبرها وعظاتها--- ونحول الحزن الكبير الى باس يتجلى فى طريق مستقبل ماض الى الامد البعيد-نحزن نعم -- نعانى نعم وليس منا من يلتفت الى الوراء-وليس منا من يلقى عصا  الكفاح- لهذا كان المريخ منذ مائة عام وسيمضى الى الف عام--اوجاعنا مداميك فى طريق القافلة-وسنخلد - ايداهور بانجازات  ترافقه وعلى زملاءه اللاعبيم مهمة اكمال جهده وتحقيق رغباته  وتجيير كل انجاز لهذا الموسم حصرا عليه-- وفى هذا وحده العزاء للكيان ورد الجميل لروحه والعرفان لاسرته- هذة المهمة الوحيده التى ننتظرها من رفاق دربه  فى الميادين-- وكل امة المريخ من خلفهم--ولا عزاء لنا الا بذلك  ولا ارادة فوق ارادة كسر عنق الالم واسترداد عزيمة المشوار 
كان جميلا وعظيما كما هو جمال يرتب لوصول زوجته واسرته- ويهرع الى استقبالهم عند بوابة السودان ويحملهم بقلبه قبل سيارته  ويبثهم مشاعر اسرتهم فى كيان المريخ- ويشاركهم حزن جموع محبيه ويقاسمهم  واكثر مرارة فقد ابن المريخ الوفى-- وادارة هذا مقامها-وتلك مناقبها  ومواقفها  خليقة ان تعبر بكيانها الى بر السلامة وان تجتاز بمحبى المريخ اقسى الظروف وان تجعل من رماد الكوارث قواعد للخلود 
من حق جماهير المريخ ان تحزن وان تعانى فلم يكن ايداهور لاعبا فحسب ولكنه كان حاملا لمشعل  وشعار -نشهد انه قد بذل روحه من اجله-سقط دون ان يتركه يسقط فاضت روحه  مرتديا شعاره والوانه- نساءل الله ان يعجل بعودة جماهير المريخ الى ارتداء عزمها  -المعروف وحماسها المالوف وهديرها المخيف-لتمضى فى طريقها الابدى حاملة مشاعل النور والخلود ولا نقول ما لايرضى عنه ربنا والحمدلله رب السموات والارض رب العالمين 


نعم--ولا  الصادق عبد الوهاب
...
*

----------


## acba77

*والحمد لله على مااعطى والحمد لله على ما اخذ
*

----------


## mozamel1

*ياهو دا السودان يا هم ديل رجال السودان أهل الحارة والحوبة 
*

----------


## acba77

*شيمة اهل السودان معروفة
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحبر

*انطوت صفحة ايداهور بخيرها وفي القلب حسره !!
                        	*

----------


## meriekhabygidan

*This is confirming my suggetion ealier on a different post , its likely a sudden stopp of the heart called cardiac arrest propably caused by the condition called Ventricular Fibrillation.
Dr. Hafiz is aware of cardiac arrest protocol -well known world wide as Advanced life support-&I'm sure he knows not all cariac arrest scinarios -CPR or cardiac massage- is going to be enough.
Did he use a cardiac defibrillator -which is usually used to give an alectric shock to reverse the arrhythmia -Was this machine not avilable at the time of cardiac arrest?
If it was not available this should really be investigated , cauz ambulance crew can see this condition quiet often , From my knowledge that this machine is avilable in ambulance vehicles in Sudan.
I'm not blaming any one here , but obviously we need to make sure that this incidence wont happen & again .It's a big truama to his family 
*

----------


## nona

*ربنا يرحم الضباح اتحاد السجم 
مريخ السودان اقوي من اي مؤمرات تحاك ضده 
فالمرحلة القادمة تتطلب الاتحاد من الصفوة جميعا حتى ننسف مخطط الاعداء الذين لايريدون للزعيم التقدم والوحدة بيان قوي نتمني التطبيق ( العين بالعين والسن بالسن والبادي اظلم )
فالي الامام يامجلس الزعيم ونحن نسير من خلفكم ونقف معكم قلب وقالب .
                        	*

----------


## مصعب الوالي

*نعم والله انا مقتنع تماما ان الاعب ايدهور لم يلمسه احد وسقط لوحده ,وحتي لولم يكن في المباراه لمات في مكان اخر انه يومه
*

----------


## مصعب الوالي

*مادام عنتر بن شداد علي راس الاتحاد لن تتطور الكره السودانيه

*

----------


## الحمادي

*ستظل ذكرى ايداهور في قلوب جماهير المريخ خالده ... وستبقى بيننا سيرته الجميله
باخلاقه وخُلقه ... وسيبقى المريخ منبعا للنجوم والأبطال ....!!
*

----------


## ود البقعة

*فقدنا لاعب عظيم بمعنى الكلمة وذكراه ستظل باقية فينا ولن ننساه ابداً
*

----------


## acba77

*غاب عنا جلاد الشباك
                        	*

----------


## acba77

*مشكور يعطيك العافية
                        	*

----------


## acba77

*حاجة موسفة للامانة
                        	*

----------


## acba77

*انا لله وانا اليه راجعون
                        	*

----------


## meriekhabygidan

*Awlan , I would like to apologise for typing in English as i dont have an arabic board.
I thought to collect all my previous contributions on this subject in one thread so I can have feed backs from members
The question I would like to raise- Was Idahor death avoidable
I would like to add a contribution from a professional point of view , I'm a physician workin as a medical specialist in UK, what I think from my observations to the scene provided is
He bent forward before the fall , thats propably cauz he felt dizzy or funny headed
after he fell on the ground he was shaking , this is suggestive of a fit which can be caused by an extreme disruption in the heart electric conduction called ventricular fibrillation  
What can cause it is diffcult to explain in otherwise healthy man like Edahor , however(Tadakhom 3dalat algalb)
a condition called HOCOM or hypertrophic cariomyopathy is quiet common , sometimes diffcult to diagnose in the usual heart scans , used as a routine in medical check up at the begening of the season, sometimes you need a special scanner to diagnose this condition
What happened is at some point in life this fatal arrythmia occurs & the patient has a sudden death. This is what we see as well in people who died over night in thier beds , & they were other wise healthy
I had alook at Dr hafiz statement & I think it confirms my speculation
its likely a sudden stopp of the heart called cardiac arrest propably caused by the condition called Ventricular Fibrillation.
Dr. Hafiz is aware of cardiac arrest protocol -well known world wide as Advanced life support-&I'm sure he knows not all cardiac arrest scinarios -CPR or cardiac massage- is going to be enough.
Did he use a cardiac defibrillator -which is usually used to give an alectric shock to reverse the arrhythmia -Was this machine not avilable at the time of cardiac arrest?
If it was not available this should really be investigated , cauz ambulance crew can see this condition quiet often , From my knowledge that this machine is avilable in ambulance vehicles in Sudan.
I'm not blaming any one here , but obviously we need to make sure that this incidence wont happen again .It's a big truama to his family 
*

----------


## 24 العجب 24

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
والصلاة والسلام على رسولنا الكريم

* مساء الأمس ، تابعت برنامج (بحث عن هدف) بقناة النيل الأزرق ، وتم عرض لقطة سقوط إيداهور وكانت واضحة لدرجة كبيرة ، ومن خلال متابعتي لها جيداً توصلت للآتي :

1/ بخلاف ما يردد الناس ، لم يكن إيداهور راكعاً قبل سقوطه بسبب الفتور ، بل كان يرفع في جواربه من (أعلى الساق) إلى (الركبة) ، وهذه الحركة اشتهر بها إيداهور وشاهدناه يفعلها مراراً وتكراراً ، وأي حديث عن ركوع إيداهور بسبب الفتور والإعياء غير صحيح ..

2/ بعد أن رفع إيداهور جواربه ، رفع رأسه وقام بمسح العرق من وجهه عن طريق ( كُـم الفانيلة) ..

3/ أثناء تحرك إيداهور للتمركز داخل خط الـ 18 (وتأهبه للفاول الذي سيلعب) ، تعرض للكمة قوية بقبضة اليد في قلبه من لاعب الأمل رقم 2 ، وفي الفيديو الذي عرضه برنامج (بحث عن هدف) كانت اللقطة واضحة وضوح الشمس في رابعة النهار ، حيث عرضت اللقطة مكبرة (zoom) داخل إطار .. ولاحظنا أن اللاعب رقم 2 حرك يده اليسرى دون تحريك يده اليمنى وكان حينها ينظر لحكم اللقاء وفعل فعلته بعد أن تأكد أن عيون الحكم تجاه مكان الفاول ، وبعدها قام بالإختباء وراء زملائه بعيداً عن الأنظار ..

4/ نتيجة ً للضربة التي تلقاها إيداهور في قلبه ، أتوقع أن تكون قد تسببت في خلل في وظائف القلب ومن ثم هبوط حاد في الدورة الدموية ، خصوصاً أن إيداهور عندما تلقى الضربة كان يتصبب بالعرق (أي حرارة جسمه كانت مرتفعة) ..

5/ قبل سقوط إيداهور أرضاً ، اصطدم بوجهه صدمة قوية بجسم اللاعب سعيد السعودي ، وأعتقد أن هذا هو سبب بلع اللسان ..

6/ سعيد السعودي لم يشاهد حادثة الإعتداء ، أعتقد أن قلق شاهدها لأنه كان وقتها راجعاً من مكان فاول الباشا ، كذلك يوجد لاعب للأمل كان وراء سعيد السعودي يمكن أخذ شهادته .. 

ملحوظة :

- شهادتي هذه شهادة لله ولا أريد بها الفتنة أو تحريش الجماهير على اللاعب رقم 2 بل أقصد منها تنبيه مجلس المريخ لمواصلة التحريات الدقيقة وصولاً للمعلومة الكاملة وعدم المجاملة والحكم بما أنزل الله حتى لا يكونوا من الظالمين ..


فتوى من لم يحكم بما أنزل الله : 


هل تبديل القوانين يعتبر كفراً مخرجاً من الملة؟

إذا استباحها، فحكم بقانون غير الشريعة، يكون كافراً كفراً أكبر، أما إذا فعل ذلك لأسباب خاصة كان عاصياً لله من أجل الرشوة، أو من أجل إرضاء فلان، وهو يعلم أنه محرّم يكون كفراً دون كفر، أما إذا فعله مستحلاً له، يكون كفراً أكبر، كما قال ابن عباس في قوله: وَمَن لَّمْ يَحْكُم بِمَا أَنزَلَ اللّهُ فَأُوْلَئِكَ هُمُ الْكَافِرُونَ[1]، وَمَن لَّمْ يَحْكُم بِمَا أنزَلَ اللّهُ فَأُوْلَئِكَ هُمُ الظَّالِمُونَ[2]، وَمَن لَّمْ يَحْكُم بِمَا أَنزَلَ اللّهُ فَأُوْلَئِكَ هُمُ الْفَاسِقُونَ[3]، قال: ليس مثل من كفر بالله، لكنه كفر دون كفر.

إلاَّ إذا استحل الحكم بالقانون أو استحل الحكم بكذا أو كذا غير الشريعة يكون كافراً، أما إذا فعله لرشوة أو لعداوة بينه وبين المحكوم عليه، أو لأجل إرضاء بعض الشعب، أو ما أشبه ذلك، هذا يكون كفراً دون كفر.



[1] سورة المائدة، الآية 44.

[2] سورة المائدة، الآية 45.

[3] سورة المائدة، الآية 47.


: ( المصدر :: الموقع الرسمي لسماحة الشيخ عبدالعزيز بن بازhttp://www.binbaz.org.sa/mat/4138/print


وأخيراً ، يجب قول الحقيقة مهما كانت مرارتها ولو كانت ضد مصالح السودان وشعبه ، قال الله تعالى فى محكم تنزيله فى سورة النساء :

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
{ يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُواْ كُونُواْ قَوَّامِينَ بِالْقِسْطِ شُهَدَاء لِلَّهِ وَلَوْ عَلَى أَنفُسِكُمْ أَوِ الْوَالِدَيْنِ وَالأَقْرَبِينَ إِن يَكُنْ غَنِيًّا أَوْ فَقِيرًا فَاللَّهُ أَوْلَى بِهِمَا فَلاَ تَتَّبِعُواْ الْهَوَى أَن تَعْدِلُواْ وَإِن تَلْوُواْ أَوْ تُعْرِضُواْ فَإِنَّ اللَّهَ كَانَ بِمَا تَعْمَلُونَ خَبِيرًا }
صدق الله العظيم
*

----------


## مرهف

*هي ازمة بحق وحقيقة ستنفجر لاحقاً ان لم نتعامل معها بطريقة سليمة 
اعني وفاة ايداهور
لذلك نتمني من مجلس ادارة المريخ 
السعي اللحوح لعقد مؤتمر صحفي عاجل 
بحضور الصحافة النيجيرية 
وان دعت الضرورة فليتم ارسال تذاكر سفر لهم ونثريات 
ليحضروا للخرطوم 
..
مؤتمر صحفي 
يتحدث فيه 
طبيب المريخ ومدرب المريخ 
وزملاء الفقيد في المريخ 
ومجلس المريخ 
وممثل من المستشفي التي تم نقله لها 
ليتم قفل باب سيصعب علينا قفله 
مستقبلاً 
...
*

----------


## الصادق

*الرسالة الثالثةإن الإنسان وبعقله السوى وفطرته السليمة وإيمانه القوى يجب أن يتجاوز دوما محطة الحدث كيف كان حجمه وتأثيره والنفاذ مباشرة إلى ماوراء الحدث وما خلف الصورة فلا الظاهر يشغله عن الباطن ولا المخبر يلهيه عن الجوهر. يجب أن نقرأ مابين السطور فالحكمة دوما هناك وتلك هى وسيلة إستجلاء العبر والدروس المستفادة. إن لكل حادثة رسالة وخلف كل ابتلاء حكمة .
الرسالة الأولى :
حادثة أمغد الأليمة وفقد درر غوالى من عقد المريخ النضيد الذى يزين به جيد الزمان كانت رسالة بالغة الأهمية . بكينا وانتحبنا واعتصر فؤادنا الألم الممض و"نخر" منا مشاش العظم وطالت بأحزاننا ليالى الأسى , ورجعنا ودارت ساقيتنا من جديد وبعد قليل ضاعت منا كراسة الدرس القاسى مثل تلميذ نجيب لا يفوقه أقرانه إلا بفضيلة الحرص والخوف من "الجلد" .فتدابرنا وقال بعضنا فى بعضنا 
ولم يكتفى بفضيلة الصمت وقابلنا الوجه بالقفا .
الرسالة الثانية :
تذكرون سامى عزالدين . ومن ينسى الدولار ـ سيزار ـ سامى الأنشودة العذبة وترنيمة المتعبين وآهة "السلطنة " . كان سامى نسمة طيبة تغشى الملاعب فنحسها فى مسام الجلد دعاشا باردا يرد الروح فنتمايل طربا ونصفق نشوة ونهزى بكلام ماهو بكلام ولكنه "ترجمة" مجاذيب فى حلقة صخابة بالنوبة ونوبات الوجد الشفيف .
بكينا سامى وحزنا حزنا ماتخيلنا فرحا بعده ثم مضت مركب المريخ تمخر العباب لا يخلو شراعها من بعض الثقوب ويبدو أننا كنا نحتاج رسالة أخرى.
الرسالة الثالثة:
أما هذه فأمرها عجب . كانت مشاهدة كاملة الحياة لاخبر فيها ولارواة ، من فاته المتن أدرك الحاشية . كلنا وأسرنا كاملة العدد تسمرنا أمام التلفاز نحدق بلا عيون وننظر بلا عقل . تجمد فى عروقنا الدم واختلط فى حلقنا الكلام بالدمع بحنظل العبرة 
ومرارة الأسى فتلعثمنا وانعقد اللسان .
كنا فى تلك اللحظة نبحث عن إيداهور ليتكفل بوضع الكرة فى حلق المرمى وإذا بالغصة فى حلقنا نحن ومرارة الصبار .
كنا نبحث عنه فى منطقة الجزاء وكلنا يرسم صورة للهدف القادم مما حفظناه عن الفتى من حسن تصرف فى مثل هذه المواقف ولكنه كان هناك يضع اللمسة الأخيرة فى مسرحية الوداع الحزين .كان يلفظ النفس الأخير وهو يتقدم نحو المرمى ليخر على النجيل الأخضر فى مشهد فرسان العصور الوسطى . كأنه فارس طوى صفحات التاريخ ليتجلى تلك الليلة فى تراجيديا كاملة الإخراج والصورة والإحتشاد .
لقد مسح إيداهور السبورة وكتب عنوان الدرس فى مباراة سانت جورج فى يوم السبت . وجاء فى الحصة الثانية فى السبت الذى يليه وقام بالتلخيص ووضع النقطة الأخيرة على آخر السطر وقال "أى سؤال " .
أيها الناس هذه أقدار الله سبحانه وتعالى يجريها على عباده كما ياشاء ونسلم نحن تسليم العبد المؤمن بقضاء الله وقدره ولا نقول إلا ما يرضيه " إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون " ولله ما أعطى ولله ما أخذ .ويبقى النظر إلى ماوراء الحدث أجدى وإستخلاص العبر من وقع المصيبة أنفع والإيمان بقدر الله سبحانه وتعالى وقضائه أوجب , والتقرب إليه وإبتغاء مرضاته والتحرز فى كنفه الذى لايضام هو حصن المسلم وتحصينه , ويبقى من بعد سؤال :
ــ هل نحتاج رسالة رابعة ؟
لقد آن الأوان للم الشمل والتوحد ووضع الأيدى جميعها على يد هذا الرجل الذى يعطى بلا من ولا أذى ويقدم للمريخ دون أن يسأله الناس والرمى معه عن قوس واحدة ولنتجاوز مواجد النفوس وحظوظها فالدنيا دى " خربانة " وزايلة كمان .
ــ إن المريخ فريق من عالم " تانى " وسيبقى كذلك برجاله .
ــ هل نتعشم إلتقاء إعلاميى المريخ وتواضعهم على إستراتيجية واحدة شاملة وبعيدة تتعدد فيها الأدوار وتسعى لغاياتها بتخطيط سليم فالقوم يقاتلوكم كافة فقاتلوهم كافة على هدى وكتاب منير .
من وحى الفاجعة:
ــ المريخ عالم " كتر " وفرحه " كتر " وحزنه " كتر " .
ــ " ضلعتنا مكسورة فى المريخ " وخواطرنا مجبورة فى المريخ فوالله لو مضى اللاعبون كلهم الواحد تلو الآخر لصفقنا للفنائل وهى تنتصر على " الغير " فى كامل عدتهم وعتادهم وفوقهم حكم وسكرتير وفى رواية أخرى ورئيس إتحاد .
ــ مثلما يفعل المجاهدون وهم يدفعون بلواء بإسم شهيد وكتيبة بإسم شهيد فكتيبة الردع المريخية إسمها " كتيبة إيداهور" .
ــ "كتيبة إيداهور " هجومها رواجم ووسطها إمداد ودفاعها منظومة الدفاع الصاروخى .
ــ فلتكن المباراة الثالثة فى الدورة الأولى من كل موسم هى مباراة إيداهور إحتفاء بالعطاء الغير محدود والبذل بلا حدود , على أن يخصص دخل المباراة لأسرة الراحل إيداهور فيقتسم بذلك كل "الكتر" مسئولية أسرة الفقيد البطل وهذا الموقف يشبه الصفوة .
ــ المرمى الشمالى فى إستاد المريخ هو مرمى إيداهور فيه تحسم النتائج "وتتبهدل الفرق " و"تتقرش النقاط"
ــ مثل كل الكبار وأصحاب العزائم والنفوس الوثابة يخرج المريخ بإذن الله قويا شامخا يجتاز الصعاب لا يعرف السكون ولا الركون للأحزان:
فالأسد لولا فراق الغب ما افترست
والسهم لولا فراق القوس لم يصب
ملحوظة:
إذا أدخل نعش الفتى الراحل استاد المريخ لوداعه من هناك فأتمنى أن يحط الرحل فى نفس مكان سقوطه وأن يلتف حوله نجوم المريخ وإداريوه ومدربوه ,مشاهير إعلامييه وقدامى إدارييه وقدامى لاعبيه فى لحظة لا بكاء فيها ولا نحيب لا ضعف فيها ولا إنهزام ولكن قسم غليظ بأن تمضى مسيرة المريخ قوية من نصر إلى نصر ومن تتويج إلى تتويج تحفها معية الله سبحانه وتعالى ثم دعوات الملايين وإنطلاقة إنشاءالله شعارها الدائم " عطاء بلا حدود "مثل ما فعل إيداهور . 
*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*ان كان هنالك اعتداء كما ذكرت أخى العجب لماذا لم يشر اليه الطبيب الشرعى فى شهادته لنفس البرنامج والذى يعتبر نهائيا فى مثل هذه الحالات؟؟؟
*

----------


## fesal haj musa

*لناخذ وفاة ايداهور مدخل للاهتمام بالطب الرياضي لماذا لا يؤهل نادي مريخ احد ابنائه الاطباء في تخصص الطب الرياضي في دولة متقدمة في هذا المجال . ثم منع دخول اي اشخاص الى الملعب من غير الاجهزة الطبية في حالة اصابة لاعب ولماذا لا تكون هناك وحدة علاجية متكاملة بالنادي
                        	*

----------


## حمادة

*ربنا يخلف لأهله
*

----------


## حمادة

*لا يلتقي جميع أهل السودان إلاّ في القيم الفاضلة والواجب الأصيل
*

----------


## meriekhabygidan

*I agree
But let me expand this further , Are ambulances crews trained to do advanced life support-Do ambulance cars have the right settings to save people who may have a similar condition
                        	*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله
انا لله وانا اليه راجعون
*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*لقد اقتنع الجميع حبيبنا مرهف بما جاء فى تقرير الطبيب الشرعى الذى أكد وبما لا يدع مجالا للشك بأنه لم يكن هنالك اعتداء وان الوفاة طبيعية علما ان التشريح تم فى حضور ممثلين للسفارة النيجيريه ولكن من باب سد الذرائع يمكن ان يعقد المؤتمر الصحفى بدعوة من مجلس الأدارة على أن يحضره لفيف من الصحفيين النيجيرين كما أشرت 
لك تحياتى
*

----------


## الصادق

*" إنَا لله وإنَا إليه راجعون "
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*بارك الله فيك استاذنا الجليل ابوالعلاء ومرحب بك في دارك
*

----------


## 24 العجب 24

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الأبيض ضميرك
					

ان كان هنالك اعتداء كما ذكرت أخى العجب لماذا لم يشر اليه الطبيب الشرعى فى شهادته لنفس البرنامج والذى يعتبر نهائيا فى مثل هذه الحالات؟؟؟



الأمر غامض

ولماذا يعتبر الحكم نهائياً ؟ 
أعتقد أن الطبيب أراد أن يمتص غضب الجماهير الثائرة لذلك قال أنه لا يوجد إعتداء ..

أولم يقل الطبيب : لايمكن أن نشرح الجثة إلا بوجود أولياء الدم ؟ فكيف شرح الجثة دون وصول زوجته والتي حضرت مساء أمس بعد إطلاق مقولة (الموت طبيعي)
                        	*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*لقد ذكر الطبيب بأنهم قاموا بالتشريح فى الحادية عشر ليلا
بعد أن تلقوا الموافقة من أولياء الدم وبحضور ممثلين
للسفارة النيجيرية بالخرطوم
*

----------


## نزار السنجك

*شاهدت الاعاده مرات عديده
وصراحه لم اشاهد ما يتم عمله في هذه الحالات
اللاعب ظل منكفيا على بكنه لعده دقايق
وكان من المفروض وضعه في وضع الافاقه
على ظهره ورفع القدمين فوق مستوى الراس و(صنقعة) راس اللاعب مع فتح الفم
ثانيا اسكشاف الحنجره لاستبعاد اي اختناق بلسان او غيره
ثم عمل كشف سريع للعلامات الحيويه كنبض وتنفس وضغط المريض
وفي حاله ايداهور لم ارا اجراء تنفس اصطناعي بقناع او حتى بالفم
ولم اشاهد اجراء دلك للقلب..اتمنى لو كان الطبيب بالاسعاف كان يقوم به حسب ما نلاحظ في لقطه خروج الاسعاف
كان من المفترض تركيب قناع اوكسجين وفراشه واعطاء محاليل طبيه داخل الاسعاف
مع استخدام جهاز الصاعق الكهربائي واعطاء ادويه منشطه لاسترداد وظيفه القلب
هذه الاشياء تحدث في بضع دقائق في الدول المتطوره وقبل وصول الاسعاف للمستشفى
ولكن يبقى السؤال..هل توجد هذه المعدات في سيارات اسعافنا ام انها مجرد (ترحيل) ؟
وهل الطبيب والممرض متدربين على استخدامها في مثل هذه الحالات؟
نعم انه اليوم والقضاء والقدر
ولكن من احيا نفسا كأنما احيا الناس جميعا
اعتقد ان المعنيين اصيبوا بالصدمه عند رؤيتهم لحاله ايداهور التي غالبا ستكون الاولى في مشوارهم
ولكن فلننظر الى المستقبل

كنت قد كتبت هذا الموضوع بمنتدى كوووره قبل قليل
وارى الان انني لست الوحيد الذي يتسائل
سيارة الاسعاف بالخارج عباره عن وحده عنايه مكثفه صغيره
وكورسات العنايه المستعجله اجباريه لكل الاطباء والممرضين بلا فرز
نتمنى الافضل للسودان
                        	*

----------


## reddish

*مظبوط يا احمد يللا غير المسطلح المتداول خطا الي لغة  افضل تعبيرا للحالة 
كان نسميها (الحالة) تهدل اللسان مثلا وليس بلعه 
ساعود لهذا الموضوع ببوست كامل اكثر تفصيلا  
شكرا
*

----------


## احمد جبريل

*حسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل
                 ولا حول ولا قوة الا بالله
                     العلى العظيم     
*

----------


## looly

*ان القلب ليحزن والعين لتدمع وانا لفراقك لمحزونون ولا نقول الا ما يرضي الله فالله ما اعطى ولله ما اخذ ولا حول ولا قوة الا بالله
                        	*

----------


## reddish

*مائة فى المائة هذا  مالا يستطيع انكاره الا من غاب ضميرة 
وماكثر من انكروا ذالك 
حسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل 
وبارك الله فيك ايها الشاب الامين 
*

----------


## المسلمي

*Thanks for this valuable contribution. To digg into a different direction, what about a precordial elbow kick & parasympathetic stimulation "trigger zones
*

----------


## جعفر بابكر

*اللهم لانسألك رد القضاء ولكن نسألك اللطف فيه
الموت نقاد يختار الجياد
انا لله وانا اليه راجعون  
*

----------


## Abdulhadi mohammed

*لن ننساك ياإيداهور .... لن ننساك يافارس الحوبه..... لن ننساك يالضباح
لن ننساك والدوع بالدور ..... لن ننساك والحزن مدرور ... لن نساك ياإيداهور
*

----------


## المسلمي

* 
- شهادتي هذه شهادة لله ولا أريد بها الفتنة أو تحريش الجماهير على اللاعب رقم 2 بل أقصد منها تنبيه مجلس المريخ لمواصلة التحريات الدقيقة وصولاً للمعلومة الكاملة وعدم المجاملة والحكم بما أنزل الله حتى لا يكونوا من الظالمين ..

وأخيراً ، يجب قول الحقيقة مهما كانت مرارتها ولو كانت ضد مصالح السودان وشعبه ، قال الله تعالى فى محكم تنزيله فى سورة النساء :
 

هذه الكلمات تتحدث بلسان كل الصادقين منا. اتمنى ان نتمهل فى تقصى الحقائق. العجلة فى القرارات الخطيرة غير مطلوبة وتثير الريبة. 
اتمنى ان تصل هذه الكلمات لقلوب كل أحبتنا فى المريخ خاصة مجلس الادارة وكتاب الصحف وكل من يعرف شيئا او حقيقة يخشى افشاءها.
اخيرا لا أعتقد ان أطباءنا يطمسون الحقائق اطلاقا ولكن قد لا تكون الحقائق واضحة احيانا وتشخيص بعض الحالات المعقدة يتطلب تعاون عدد من الخبراء واجراء الكثير من الفحوصات التى تأخذ وقتا طويلا.
والسؤال المهم كم عدد الاطباء الذين شاركوا فى التشريح وماهى خبراتهم
هل وجدوا فى القلب خللا يمكن ان يكون سببا للهبوط المفاجئ؟
*

----------


## acba77

*كلام منطقي ومعقول لكن تاتي الرياح بما لا تشتهي السفن
                        	*

----------


## acba77

*بامانه المساله محيره
                        	*

----------


## acba77

*عين العقل 
مشكورين
                        	*

----------


## acba77

*مشكور علي الكلمات
                        	*

----------


## acba77

*مشكور يعطيك العافيه
                        	*

----------


## acba77

*مشكور ياصفوة
                        	*

----------


## سارق الفرح

*اه اه اه 
لاول مرة تمنيت ان اكون عضوا فى مجلس المريخ 
كنت اراقب تحركات ايداهور منذ بداية المباراة 
انا ومعى الدكتور riddish
وطلعنا بنفس الحيثيات 
ايداهور تعرض للاعتداء مع سبق الاصرار والترصد
*

----------


## حسن يوسف

*الحبيب مرهف
الدوام لله رب العالمين لله ما اعطى ولله ما اخذ
نعم الفكرة سليمه لانعكاس اثر رحيل الخلوق ايداهو لدى النيجيرين وحسب متابعتى لمل كتب هنالك خطير جدا لان الاخبار وصلتهم مغلوطه بان ايداهو قتل من قبل لاعب سودانى
ارى فكرتك ممتازة وسنسعى لاعمالها او ايجاد طريفه اخرى لمعالجه الامر
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة حسن يوسف
					

الحبيب مرهف
الدوام لله رب العالمين لله ما اعطى ولله ما اخذ
نعم الفكرة سليمه لانعكاس اثر رحيل الخلوق ايداهو لدى النيجيرين وحسب متابعتى لمل كتب هنالك خطير جدا لان الاخبار وصلتهم مغلوطه بان ايداهو قتل من قبل لاعب سودانى
ارى فكرتك ممتازة وسنسعى لاعمالها او ايجاد طريفه اخرى لمعالجه الامر



بارك الله فيك استاذنا حسن ونرجو ان تسارعو بعقد المؤتمر باسرع فرصة
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*ان ايداهور قد ضرب فمن الضحية التالية
*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*اخي انها امتحانات وابتلأت من الله سبحانة وتعالي فالنتغلب عليها بالصبر والجلد والتقيد بحكم الله سبحانة وتعالي 
*

----------


## 24 العجب 24

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الأبيض ضميرك
					

لقد ذكر الطبيب بأنهم قاموا بالتشريح فى الحادية عشر ليلا
بعد أن تلقوا الموافقة من أولياء الدم وبحضور ممثلين
للسفارة النيجيرية بالخرطوم



عزيزي الأبيض ضميرك ، مشكور على المشاركات وإثراء ساحة النقاش

- نعم يا أخي ، قام الطبيب بتشريح الجثة ولكن ،،، هل تم إيراد كل نتائج التشريح ؟

- هل كان التشريح كافي لمعرفة جميع الحقائق ؟ أو : هل أجاب التشريح عن جميع التساؤلات ؟

- ذكر التشريح أن سبب الوفاة هو (هبوط حاد في الدورة الدموية) ، جداً ولكن ،،، ما هو سبب ذلك الهبوط الحاد والمفاجئ ؟؟

 - هل اقتنع الجمهور الذي شاهد المباراة من الإستاد بنتائج التشريح ؟

- هل اقتنع السادة أعضاء مجلس المريخ بنتائج التشريح أم أنهم سيواصلون التحري ؟

*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*اللهم اجرنا في مصيبتنا واخلف لنا خيرا منها
*

----------


## 24 العجب 24

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة reddish
					

مائة فى المائة هذا  مالا يستطيع انكاره الا من غاب ضميرة 
وماكثر من انكروا ذالك 
حسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل 
وبارك الله فيك ايها الشاب الامين 



* صدقت والله ، ما أكثر الفساد في بلادي هذه ، ربنا يصلح حالها إن شاء الله ...

* وبارك الله فيك كذلك وفي كل المسلمين ...

* شكراً يا دكتور ،،،
 
*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*
هذا بيان الشرطة للاحداث
*

----------


## 24 العجب 24

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة المسلمي
					

 
- شهادتي هذه شهادة لله ولا أريد بها الفتنة أو تحريش الجماهير على اللاعب رقم 2 بل أقصد منها تنبيه مجلس المريخ لمواصلة التحريات الدقيقة وصولاً للمعلومة الكاملة وعدم المجاملة والحكم بما أنزل الله حتى لا يكونوا من الظالمين ..

وأخيراً ، يجب قول الحقيقة مهما كانت مرارتها ولو كانت ضد مصالح السودان وشعبه ، قال الله تعالى فى محكم تنزيله فى سورة النساء :
 

هذه الكلمات تتحدث بلسان كل الصادقين منا. اتمنى ان نتمهل فى تقصى الحقائق. العجلة فى القرارات الخطيرة غير مطلوبة وتثير الريبة. 
اتمنى ان تصل هذه الكلمات لقلوب كل أحبتنا فى المريخ خاصة مجلس الادارة وكتاب الصحف وكل من يعرف شيئا او حقيقة يخشى افشاءها.
اخيرا لا أعتقد ان أطباءنا يطمسون الحقائق اطلاقا ولكن قد لا تكون الحقائق واضحة احيانا وتشخيص بعض الحالات المعقدة يتطلب تعاون عدد من الخبراء واجراء الكثير من الفحوصات التى تأخذ وقتا طويلا.
والسؤال المهم كم عدد الاطباء الذين شاركوا فى التشريح وماهى خبراتهم
هل وجدوا فى القلب خللا يمكن ان يكون سببا للهبوط المفاجئ؟



* أسئلتك فعلاً مهمة ، ولم يتعرض أحد لخبرة الأطباء وعددهم ...

* نتمنى أن يساهم مجلس المريخ في توفير كل المتطلبات التي يحتاجها التوصل إلى الحقيقة الكاملة ... 

* شكراً يا أستاذ المسلمي ،،،

*

----------


## 24 العجب 24

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة acba77
					

بامانه المساله محيره



نعم هي محيرة وصعبة ولكن ، بتضافر الجهود يمكن للجميع أن يتقدموا بشهاداتهم ليدلوا بآراء حتى ولو صغيرة ربما تقود لخيوط القضية (هذا إذا كانت النفوس سليمة وتخاف الله)

شكراً أكبا77

*

----------


## ابوفادي

*على روح الفقيد إندراوس إيداهور

جاء دارنا ذات يوم يحمل قلب طفل غرير .. وإبتسامة وضيئة تسع الدنيا بهجة وحبور وشبابا دفاقا يهزم الصلد من الصخور.. وآمال وطموحات تسع الكون بلا غرور.. فكانت أبواب كل القلوب في وجهه مشرعة بالحب تمور.. عشق الزعيم فبادله الزعيم عشقا بعشق.. ومن ثم عشق الصفوة (جمهور الزعيم العظيم) ووجد في مريخ السودان.. سودان المريخ.. فعشق السودان.. بان عشقه لمريخ السودان ظاهرا جليا وفرحة الأطفال صبيحة العيد في عينيه، عندما إنتهت فترة إعارته وعاد لدار الزعيم لم تسعه الدنيا من الفرح .. وليتكم تذكرون الفرحة الغامرة عند معانقته لجمهور الصفوة في أول ظهور له عقب الإعارة، بالقلعة الحمراء المفخرة الشموخ، والتي لحبه لها فارق الحياة على بساطها الأخضر وهو يبذل جهدا فائقا في سبيل إسعاد العشاق.. كان يغالب سكرات الموت على النجيل ويخبط برجليه الأرض وكأنما يطالب بدفنه في ذات المكان الذي أحب.. فإن لم يدفن بالسودان لتبقى ذكراه نصبا في عقول من أحبوه فالفقيد (نيجيري الأصل) بالمولد..سوداني الجنسية بالإنتماء مريخي الهوى بكل المقاييس!.

حباً فيكم وفي الزعيم يا جمهور الصفوة..رضى إيداهور بفراق أسرته.. فظلت زوجته بالإمارات وظل هو بجانب حبه العظيم على عهده بكم وبشباك الخصم مقيم .. تناول شهادة الجنسية السودانية عندما منحت له .. كما يتناول متبتل صك الغفران..أو يتناول مستعبد صك حريته..وليتكم تذكرون كيف قبلها ووضعها في حناياه..أذكر ملامحه جيدا وهو يهرع بكل الحب نحو المدرجات الشعبية الشرقية فرحا مستبشرا عقب تسجيل الهدف .. وأذكر جيدا كلما حرمتني الظروف من دخول الإستاد وأتابع الماتش من خلال المذياع .. أذكر جيدا كم من مرة صاح المذيع بأعلى صوت..قوووووون.. إيداهور.. إيداهور.. إيداهور.. فلندعوا له .. اللهم ترفق بعبدك الضعيف إيداهور!.

وبعد أيها النشامى الحمر الأشاوس .. أيها الصفوة الكرام لا مرد لقضاء الله وقدره .. ولا إعتراض على حكمه والموت سيرة الأولين والآخرين .. وتتعدد الأسباب والموت واحد لا نملك إلا أن ندعو له الله أن يتلطف به .. وأن كان فينا خير.. فليكن من نصيب أسرته المكلومة والحديث لمجلس إدارتنا الموقر، كما عليه أن يقف (ألفا أحمر) في مجابهة الإستهداف والترصد للزعيم ولاعبيه .. أما علــى صعيد الجمهور الوفي وزملائه اللاعبين .. فأتمنى أن يكلل هذا الموسم بكل النجاحات وإهدائها لروحه الطاهرة فلنقف قبل كل مباراة طوال هذا الموسم يكون الزعيم فيها طرفا (دقيقة حداد) على فقده الجلل ولتكن هذه الدقيقة تذكرة ودافع لكل لاعب للإجادة من أجل سيرة الراحل المقيم.. وحمدا لله الذي لا يحمد على مكروه سواه .. ونسأله تعالى أن يجعلنا من الذين لو أصابتهم مصيبة قالوا إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون وسامحونا،،،
*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*يا جماعة الموضوع فيه إنة ، الهبوط المفاجىء للدورة الدموية لابد وان يسبقه علامات  شاهدوا وفيات اللاعبين فى الميدان فى ال  u tube التفسير الصحيح بعد مشاهدتى للشريط عدة مرات ضربة من لاعب الامل ثم اصتدام بلاعب المريخ .
يا رب الرحمة والمغفرة له
                        	*

----------


## 24 العجب 24

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سارق الفرح
					

اه اه اه 
لاول مرة تمنيت ان اكون عضوا فى مجلس المريخ 
كنت اراقب تحركات ايداهور منذ بداية المباراة 
انا ومعى الدكتور riddish
وطلعنا بنفس الحيثيات 
ايداهور تعرض للاعتداء مع سبق الاصرار والترصد



* لو اعتدى اللاعب فعلاً على إيداهور ، فبالتأكيد لم يقصد موته ويبدو أنه يجهل عواقب ضرب شخص في منطقة حساسة كالصدر ، ولكن في النهاية لا يصح إلا الصحيح ويجب أخذ الحق كاملاً من المعتدي إذا أدت الدلائل إلى تجريمه ..

* تحياتي لك يا سارق الفرح ،،، ونتمنى أن نراك يوماً ما في مجلس المريخ ..

*

----------


## 24 العجب 24

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة رياض عباس بخيت
					

ان ايداهور قد ضرب فمن الضحية التالية




بإذن الله لن يكون هناك ضحية أخرى ، لأن كلمة مجلس المريخ ستكون هي العليا والتي ستبطش بأي ظالم ..

وقبل تدخل المجلس ، فإن الجمهور لن يفوت أي حالة إعتداء أخرى على لاعبي المريخ ..

شكراً أبونزار على المشاركة ،،، وشكراً على إيراد بيان الشرطة 

*

----------


## تينا

*اخي العجب الامر واضح انا كررت اللقطة كم مره وكبرتها من اليو تيوب وكان الامر واضح اليد اليسرة للاعب مرفوعة في جسم ايداهور وغير واضحة هل الضربة في الصدر هل الضربة في الحلق دايرين الشهادة واضحة من لعيبة المريخ انا اوافقك الراي
                        	*

----------


## 24 العجب 24

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة احمد الحلفاوى
					

يا جماعة الموضوع فيه إنة ، الهبوط المفاجىء للدورة الدموية لابد وان يسبقه علامات  شاهدوا وفيات اللاعبين فى الميدان فى ال  u tube التفسير الصحيح بعد مشاهدتى للشريط عدة مرات ضربة من لاعب الامل ثم اصتدام بلاعب المريخ .
يا رب الرحمة والمغفرة له



فعلاً في لبس في الموضوع ، والغالب ما حكمنا به في مطلع هذا الموضوع ، والله أعلم ...

أستغفر الله العظيم إن إتهمت أحداً بما ليس فيه ،،،

- شكراً يا أستاذ أحمد على المشاركة ...

*

----------


## تينا

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة رياض عباس بخيت
					


هذا بيان الشرطة للاحداث



الجزئي الموجوده في البيان الشرطة استرجاع المعدة وقفل القصبة الهوئية ماهي اسبابها ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
                        	*

----------


## تينا

*الحمدلله علي كل حال
الحمدلله الذي لايحمد سوه
                        	*

----------


## merre'7abe

*ياجماعة الهلالاب ديل حبايبنا اصلهم وفي منهم الاخوان في البيت وفي منهم الوالد بس الله يلعن ابو التعصب الاعمي 
ودي طبيعة كل سوداني اصيل 
وفي النهاية كلنا اخوان في الله وسودانيين مريخاب وهلالاب
                        	*

----------


## اب زرد

*اخى العجب اؤلا احيك على شجاعتك  ثانيا لؤ كان الفاعل برى لاقام الدنيا فلما كان ردهم رقيقا
                        	*

----------


## 24 العجب 24

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة تينا
					

اخي العجب الامر واضح انا كررت اللقطة كم مره وكبرتها من اليو تيوب وكان الامر واضح اليد اليسرة للاعب مرفوعة في جسم ايداهور وغير واضحة هل الضربة في الصدر هل الضربة في الحلق دايرين الشهادة واضحة من لعيبة المريخ انا اوافقك الراي



شكراً لك أختي تينا على المشاركة ..

الصورة كانت واضحة للجميع ، ويجب إدلاء جميع اللاعبين بشهاداتهم ومن ثم إطلاق الحكم النهائي حول الحادثة ، ومن الغريب جداً إطلاق أحكاماً مستعجلة في مثل هذه القضية المتشابكة ...

*

----------


## تينا

*قبل موتمركم هذا احنا لم نغتنع دايرين تفيدونا اولا وتريحونا عشان الشريط واضح فية تحرك اليد اليسري للاعب الامل
                        	*

----------


## تينا

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة حسن يوسف
					

الحبيب مرهف
الدوام لله رب العالمين لله ما اعطى ولله ما اخذ
نعم الفكرة سليمه لانعكاس اثر رحيل الخلوق ايداهو لدى النيجيرين وحسب متابعتى لمل كتب هنالك خطير جدا لان الاخبار وصلتهم مغلوطه بان ايداهو قتل من قبل لاعب سودانى
ارى فكرتك ممتازة وسنسعى لاعمالها او ايجاد طريفه اخرى لمعالجه الامر



كنت اتمني ان اكون موجوده لحظة دخولك علي المنتدي لمعرفة رايك في عدم الرد  علي موضوع الزبح اسوه بالمنتخب المصري لكان كفانة شر العوارض الحاصلة الان لااقصد الاعتراض علي حكم الله في الموت
                        	*

----------


## samawal

*آآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآهٍ  آآآآآآآآه  يا ايداهور  انا لله وانا اليه راجعون
*

----------


## 24 العجب 24

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة اب زرد
					

اخى العجب اؤلا احيك على شجاعتك  ثانيا لؤ كان الفاعل برى لاقام الدنيا فلما كان ردهم رقيقا



شكراً لك أخي أب زرد ، الحمد لله نحن لا نخاف في قول الحق لومة لائم ولا نرضى بالظلم ، ولو كانت الحادثة عكسية (وفاة لاعب الخصم بسبب لاعب المريخ) لقلنا نفس كلامنا هذا دون نقصان ..


- وبالنسبة لما قلته عن الفاعل ، رأيك سليم 100% ولم يتطرق له أحد من قبل ، فلك الشكر على المشاركة والإضافة المهمة ...

*

----------


## najma

*الحمدلله كلنا سودانيييييييييييين
                        	*

----------


## الصفوى

*شكرا الصفوه تبا للاتحاد الفاشل شكرا الهلال
*

----------


## 24 العجب 24

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة تينا
					

الجزئي الموجوده في البيان الشرطة استرجاع المعدة وقفل القصبة الهوئية ماهي اسبابها ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟



الله أعلم ، ودا السؤال المحير ...

ربما يكون بسبب ارتطام الراحل بجسد اللاعب سعيد السعودي قبل أن يسقط الراحل ،،،

*

----------


## كشه الدولى

*كم يكون جميلا لو رجعنا الى الامس
مريخاب وهلالاب بلاتعصب
لكن هيهات هيهات 
قد استفحل المرض 
وكيف بنا لاتجمعنا الا المصائب 
كنت مريخابيا اوبالاحرى كنا مريخاب
فى عرين الهلال ولثلاث سنوات نصنع 
من امجاده ونزين جيد الوطن ولكن توقف 
الدم فى الاورده كتوقفه امس الاول بأورده
المغوار ايداهور 
الا ليت الزمان يعود يوما

شكرا كل من واسانى فى مصابي الجلل
شكرا لكل انسان 

كشه الدولى

*

----------


## كشة حموري

*وهاك الفيديو دا وهو اكثر نقاء ومكبر:

*

----------


## كشه الدولى

*العجب وكل المتداخلون 
ارجعوا الى رشدكم اخوتى فماحدث قد حدث
فالفتنه اشد من القتل 
ولكم تمنيتها وفاة طبيعيه كما كتبت يوم الوفاة
حتى لاتبهت الصوره امام كل لاعبين كره القدم فى العالم
تجاه بلادى وحتى لايتزعزع الكيان وحتى لاتصبح 
كره القدم كالواقعه الحربيه 
والصوره كنقل الكلام فيها مايخطئ بنسبه 99%
وكما نشاهد ونجزم مرارا بأن الهدف فيه تسلل
ويكون صحيحاً فقط النقل من زاويه اوسع 
فنفس الفكره وعاده الاعبون عند الضربات الثابته
والضربات الروكنيه يتزاحمون لأحتلال موقع مميز
وتشهد الجلبه والتعارك بالايدى 
وعليه اخوتى لاتجعلوها جحيما على جحيمها
لاتجددوا الاحزان والمواجع فرجاءا لاتثيروا
مثل هذه المواضيع .. ونركز فى القادم

*

----------


## كشه الدولى

*الدوام لله وحده
ربنا يلزمنا الصبر ويخلف لنا 
ويعوض ابناءه فقده الجلل

*

----------


## الصفوى

*لن ننساه.........لن.......
*

----------


## كشه الدولى

*الحبيب مرهف بورك فيك اخى 
والله عين الصواب وكل الصواب ما اقترحت
اللهم اكفنا المصائب والفتن ماظهر منها ومابطن

*

----------


## متوكل مصطفى عباس قرشي

*حسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل 
ولا حول ولاقوة الا بالله
*

----------


## كشه الدولى

*مشكور ابوحازم وانت تعبر عن مايجيش
بدواخلك وتنتج ذلك العمل الثر 
وايدا غنى بسيرته الثره والعطره المليئه بالانجاز
اللهم جازه بها خير الجزاء
والهمنا الصبر 

*

----------


## كشه الدولى

*لاحولة ولاقوه الا بالله 
اللهم ارحم هذا الصبى ولا تآخذه
بما لايفقه يالله وانزل عليه شئابيب رحمتك
والهم آله وزويه الصبر والسلوان 
اللهم اجعله لهم سلف وخلف لوالديه

الصمود الصمود على الشدائد والمحن
اخوتى

*

----------


## محجوب الخير

*ارى نعى كل الانديه والمنتديات ولكن اين نحن.و لماذا لانقوم بنعى ايداهور فى احد الصحف السياره  اين منبرنا من الدعم دعم اسرة الراحل الذى قدم لنا الكثير وان الاوان ان نقدم له الدين يلا يا مناع يلا يا شباب الخارج لابد ان نكون حضورا شوفوا طريقة تحويل ساهله كدا

  

*

----------


## abuethar

*لن ننساك يا ايداهور



*

----------


## حارس مرمي

*لن ننساك يا إيداهور
لن ننساك يا إيداهور
لن ننساك يا إيداهور
                        	*

----------


## الحارث

*لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله
                        	*

----------


## احمد عثمان

*انا لله وانا اليه لراجعون
                        	*

----------


## احب المريخ

*لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله
                        	*

----------


## 24 العجب 24

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة كشه الدولى
					

العجب وكل المتداخلون 
ارجعوا الى رشدكم اخوتى فماحدث قد حدث
فالفتنه اشد من القتل 
ولكم تمنيتها وفاة طبيعيه كما كتبت يوم الوفاة
حتى لاتبهت الصوره امام كل لاعبين كره القدم فى العالم
تجاه بلادى وحتى لايتزعزع الكيان وحتى لاتصبح 
كره القدم كالواقعه الحربيه 
والصوره كنقل الكلام فيها مايخطئ بنسبه 99%
وكما نشاهد ونجزم مرارا بأن الهدف فيه تسلل
ويكون صحيحاً فقط النقل من زاويه اوسع 
فنفس الفكره وعاده الاعبون عند الضربات الثابته
والضربات الروكنيه يتزاحمون لأحتلال موقع مميز
وتشهد الجلبه والتعارك بالايدى 
وعليه اخوتى لاتجعلوها جحيما على جحيمها
لاتجددوا الاحزان والمواجع فرجاءا لاتثيروا
مثل هذه المواضيع .. ونركز فى القادم




- بارك الله فيك أخي (كشه الدولي) ، جزاك الله خيراً ...

- والله العظيم لا نقصد الفتنة ، بل نقصد رفع الظلم عن العباد لكي لا نغضب رب العباد ،،،

 أستغفر الله العظيم وأتوب إليه ..
 أستغفر الله العظيم وأتوب إليه ..
  أستغفر الله العظيم وأتوب إليه ..

*

----------


## وليد المريخابى

*فلتطيب الارض التى ستحضنك ايها الضباح
                        	*

----------


## fesal haj musa

*عندنا الاسعاف قد يكون مجرد وسيلة ترحيل مثل اي سيارة كل الذي يميزه الاشارات الضوئية والصوتية لا تجهيزات او خلافه
                        	*

----------


## محجوب الخير

*لا حول الله ربنا يرحمه
                        	*

----------


## acba77

*حسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل
                        	*

----------


## acba77

*فراقك حار يا ايداهور
                        	*

----------


## acba77

*حسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل
                        	*

----------


## acba77

*اللهم اعطنا حسن الخاتمة
                        	*

----------


## acba77

*رحل الضباح رحل جلاد الشباك
                        	*

----------


## acba77

*لا حوله ولا قوة الا بالله
*

----------


## ابوفادي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة احمد الحلفاوى
					

يا جماعة الموضوع فيه إنة ، الهبوط المفاجىء للدورة الدموية لابد وان يسبقه علامات شاهدوا وفيات اللاعبين فى الميدان فى ال u tube التفسير الصحيح بعد مشاهدتى للشريط عدة مرات ضربة من لاعب الامل ثم اصتدام بلاعب المريخ .
يا رب الرحمة والمغفرة له



كلنا كنا منفعلين بالظواهر لاكين يا أبو حميد بعد مراجعة الذات والتروى عرفنا أن الوفاة كانت طبيعية .. وصاح لاعبي الأمل كانوا بيلعبوا مع الزعيم بشحن زائد وزودوا العيار حبتين في حوالي 12 مخالفة ومخاشنة متعمدة بس ده ماليو علاقة بوفاة المرحوم المعدودات تمت يا صاحبي نسأل الله للفقيد الرحمة وشكرا لك 
*

----------

